# Interview the person below you



## mandymouse

A nice new thread, as the old one was too long



Muscateer said:


> Do you have snow?



No, thank goodness

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im staying in today

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry

*What are your plans for Christmas Eve ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

8

Do you bake anything for Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to do some mince pies next week

Do you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We are off to a party on Sunday and the girls want to take jam tarts and buttercream iced cupcakes and thats probably all I'll do...

What is your favourite wild animal?


----------



## tennisfan

Tigers

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its my works xmas do on friday and sat night im going out with Mandy 

Do you go out on New years eve ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes all us expats get together for a Scottish Hogmanay

Who was the last person you spoke to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the children, they are tidying up !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirate t-shirt and Jeans

*Who is your fave judge on X Factor ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Simon

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had egg mayo sandwich 

Do you plan to have a few drinks this weekend????


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes 

Have you had your " five a day " today ?


----------



## tennisfan

No, I've had 2 so far!

*What is your favourite Christmas film?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Muppets Christmas Carol

*What's yours ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just watched Love Actually so thats my favourite today

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, haven't been out today.

Is it snowing where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

on and off

Do you still need to buy christmas presents ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No 

Is everybody well in your house at the mo?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes thank goodness (touches wood) 

*What jewellery are you wearing at the moment ?*


----------



## X_Mickeys_Pal_X

A silver braclet and stud earings  

* Are you looking forward to X-Mas ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats your fave take-away ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese or Pizza

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

Do you have any siblings


----------



## Tinks1984

One brother 

*What's your favourite TV show?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paradox at the mo

Is your heating on


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes

*Who would you like to see win Strictly Come Dancing ?*


----------



## A Small World

Chris and Ola

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ricky

what was the last thing you ate


----------



## A Small World

A shortbread biscuit

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes there was a tin of Quality Street in the staff room at work.

What was the last Christmas song/carol that you've heard


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure, ive heard loads today !

What room are you in atm ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lounge.

What time do you have christmas dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Around 2pm

Do you take vitamins ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im taking vit c at the moment

What time do you plan on going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

when the wrapping is finished

Do you have chores to do tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A few !

Do you read your horoscope ?


----------



## Danauk

No

*Have you got any snow on the ground where you live at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet !

what are you reading atm


----------



## Tinks1984

Eclipse

*What have you had for tea?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken pie and new potatoes

Do you like Christmas pudding?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Custard or cream ?


----------



## A Small World

custard

Do you make a christmas cake or buy one


----------



## natalielongstaff

neither

When is your next night out ?


----------



## tennisfan

Next Wednesday hopefully

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im reading the sugar queen

what is your favourite movie ?


----------



## Muscateer

Harry Potter films

What's your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda and starting some packing 

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working - but its my last day for over 2 weeks 

Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going out tonight 

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Work, then shopping after work and out for an Indian with DBF. 

What is your favourite Christmas decoration?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh, thats a tough one, probably my Elvis Stitch tree decoration

*What's yours ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my jim shore cinderella one

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Oh yes.

Is yours?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

Is it currently snowing where you live?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

Are you busy today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, just indoors though, been wrapping and organising presents to exchange tomorrow.  Now for some housework

What do you look forward to most on Christmas day/


----------



## natalielongstaff

getting the family together

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I just had a roast beef and horseradish sandwich.


Which is your favourite perfume of all time?


----------



## tennisfan

Hugo Boss Intense

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men

What do you want for christmas ?


----------



## mandymouse

Disney bits and bobs

*Are you going out tonight ? if so, where are you off to ?*


----------



## A Small World

No - unless you count the supermarket food shop Ive just done

Dark, milk or white chocolate?


----------



## mandymouse

Milk Choccie

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Milk and White

Are you going out shopping today?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully not 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Got a friend coming round so might make a Christmas cocktail

If you are going out tonight what are you planning to wear?


----------



## jjk

Im not going out so am planning to wear my Pj,s and fluffy slipper socks 

*wil you be having takeaway tonight, if so what ?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're eating out at Frankie & Benny's tonight

*When are you planning on doing your last Christmas food shopping ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I don't have a last christmas food shop to do  as we're not at home for christmas.


Are you going shopping today?


----------



## jjk

no, going to footie ( if its still on)

*have you finished your christmas shopping?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, thank goodness 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A plain black fine knit merino wool casual/smart dress.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

A pair of black shoes 

*What are your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Thorntons Vienesse Truffles

Have you delivered all your Christmas presents?


----------



## fatdave42

Not yet.

Do you like to drive in the snow?


----------



## Muscateer

Prefer not to

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## A Small World

No - 

are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## Muscateer

No up for the gym at 6.15

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, as I've had a late breakfast

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## fatdave42

Ben 10

will you go out of the house today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Will you be watching strictly later


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'll catch it tomorrow

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle and YSL Elle

Did you go to any parties last night?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, we went to a family party in the daytime yesterday.

Which is your favourite fast food?


----------



## A Small World

It depends what mood Im in - I like pizza, chinese, Indian as well as Mcds and KFC

Is it snowing where you are?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you going to visit anyone today?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you like mince pies?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

How many people in your house today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just the 4 of us

What are you doing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Been for my monthly facial, very relaxing.

Are you hungover today??


----------



## les2425

no

do you have snow in youre area ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A little dusting !

What are you having for sunday lunch ?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're marinating some chicken for later, but goodness knows what is going alongside it! 

*Do you have Christmas shopping to complete yet?*


----------



## Muscateer

No all done

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

A pink Hard Rock t-shirt and jeans

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

McDonalds

What do you order from McDonalds?


----------



## Muscateer

Love McDs, had a quarterpounder with cheese and large fries a few days ago

Are you watching anything Christmassy today on TV?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Miracle on 34th street 

Where do you do your supermarket shop ?


----------



## Danauk

Either tesco direct or ASDA.

*Do you still have any snow in your street?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Is your heating on ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes definitely - its so cold here

Have you ever spent Christmas day in a disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we were in Epcot

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing at the moment

have you been out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## A Small World

No  Ive finished now for 2 weeks

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i dont finish till Wednesday

Where are you spending christmas day ?


----------



## fatdave42

At home AM, then off to the DMIL for dinner.

What is on your TV right now?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Top Gear.

What are you drinking at the moment?


----------



## Danauk

Chardonnay, no work for me tomorrow!!!!

*Are you cooking Christmas dinner this year?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nope.

Are you?


----------



## A Small World

Yes but I dont mind I enjoy doing it

What are you wearing on your feet at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

slippers...


Real or faux tree?


----------



## Danauk

Both!! 

What colour is your front door?


----------



## Tinks1984

White

*What is to your immediate right?*


----------



## A Small World

a bedside table

who was the last person you spoke to


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

Where will you spend Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas Day will be spent at home in the day, and Manchester airport in the evening 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Glad you asked 

Off to do some food shopping this morning (god help me) and then back home for lunch before being picked up at 3.30pm to go to the Strictly Christmas special - watch out for me in the audience on christmas day 

What did you have for dinner yesterday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Glad you asked
> 
> Off to do some food shopping this morning (god help me) and then back home for lunch before being picked up at 3.30pm to go to the Strictly Christmas special - watch out for me in the audience on christmas day



 I hope you have a great time Joanne

We had an indian take-away last night

Are you still in your pj's ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Thanks Nat 

Oh yes, I'm still in my PJ's.....

What have you had for breakfast?  Toast with lemon curd for me.....


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a cup of coffee so far

Is your tv/radio on ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sky News on but muted and Christmas CD on

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, 10-3

Are you excited about christmas ?


----------



## Muscateer

Now I have my booze stock

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am 

Do you dress up on christmas day ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes 

Have you delivered all your Christmas pressies?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, not yet, DH popping to his Mum's tonight so he'll do the last then.

Do you know what you're getting for christmas?


----------



## Tinks1984

Not yet 

*Who was your last txt from?*


----------



## Muscateer

My hubbie

Are you meeting anyone for lunch today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, staying in.

What was your favourite toy when you were a child?


----------



## Muscateer

A doll called Trudie that went everywhere with me so I am told

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Dune

what are your plans for this afternoon?


----------



## Muscateer

Its 3.30 here so beginning to wonder what I'll be cooking for tea

Do you have snow?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly lots of ice

*Describe your favourite Christmas tree decoration*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A Jim Shore disney traditions Tinkerbell holding a gift (kindly given to me this year by a friendly, generous DIS friend   )

What's your favourite?


----------



## Muscateer

Scottish Santas

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

Tomato & Basil soup

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The princess and the frog

Who is your fave actor ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably Johnny Depp. 

Who is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paranormal Activity

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Steak pie and veg,

what about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

fish and chips ( in the oven not from the chippie )

Is your oven gas or electric ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

electric, gas hob!

Do you have snow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

How much time off work do you have over xmas/new year ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Two weeks 

*Do you have a favourite TV advert?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i love the skoda cake one 

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Back to work for me tomorrow.

What are you having for Christmas dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Turkey and all the trimmings - yummy

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are probably having a Thai meal if we are not too tired after an overnight flight

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## les2425

not to sure.
what about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't decided yet

Coffee or tea this morning?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## les2425

going shopping and do some work on are christmas display for next year.

are you travelling on christmas day ?


----------



## Muscateer

Thankfully no

Do you like hot chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## jjk

No, helped DS do his paper round in all the snow !

*have you done your christmas food shop yet?*


----------



## Tinks1984

No, that's today's job 

*Have you wrapped up all your presents yet?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and last one to deliver tonight

Are you expecting any visitors today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, brother in law

Are you going out this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not tonight 

*What are your plans for Christmas Eve ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Takeaway, few drinks and a Christmas film

What about you?


----------



## les2425

have a takeway, watch a movie, take tramp for a walk.

what time will u be up on christmas day ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Whenever the kids wake us up !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had a wee trip to McDs

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none 

What are you wearing ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jean Paul Gaultier

Have you got lots of pressies under your tree?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not yet- got some more wrapping to do!

Are you wearing shoes?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

no - pink fluffy Minnie Mouse slippers

Do you wear slippers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes

Is your heating on ?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't need heating but it is cool today so no a/cs on

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

not had it yet. DH birthday so waiting to see if he wants to walk to the pub in the snow.

What did you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese on toast

*What will you be drinking with your Christmas dinner this year ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wine and bailey's

What time do you eat your xmas lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

3ish

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## A Small World

No defintely not

Have you opened any Christmas presents yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Just my Secret Santa and a tin of Quality Street

*What about you ?*


----------



## A Small World

Just my secret santa pressie from work

Are your christmas tree lights on at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A take away for us as we've run out of food now 

Do you wear a hat on cold days?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, hats do not suit me !!

Do you prefer heels or flats


----------



## mandymouse

flats in the day, and heels when I go out

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paradox

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## les2425

harry potter and the deathly hallows.

have you finished youre christmas presents shopping ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you going out on NYE ?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not sure what we are doing for this NYE yet (but I do know where we will be for next years! Disney's Hollywood Studios!!)

*What are you watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paradox later

Do you prefer sweet or savoury snacks ?


----------



## les2425

both.

are you left handed or right handed ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

left

Have you ever served on a jury ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No actually I haven't.

Have you??


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you finished work for the holidays ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I finished on Friday until the 4th Jan.

*How many Christmas trees do you have up at your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only one

Do you like sprouts ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, but DD loves them.

What are you doing this evening?


----------



## Danauk

Relaxing, watching TV and maybe wrapping a few more presents.

Will you be drinking alcohol on Christmas day and if so what?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes, probably wine and bailey's

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

In bed now but still dissing as you can see

What time will you have to get up tomorrow?


----------



## PoppyAnna

When the children get me up!

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Kesha - Tik Tok

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym, last trip to supermarket and going out tonight to Trader Vics for meal and drinks.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

loads to do today, take dog to Kennels, shopping cleaning etc

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hard Rock t-shirt, cardy and black jeans

*Do you like sprouts ?*


----------



## Muscateer

I can cope with 2 or 3 on my plate

Are you walking anywhere today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

to and from the car 

Can you swim ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Do you have a cheeseboard on Christmas Day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When do you open your presents ?


----------



## Muscateer

Normally in morning but going to leave it until later in the day this year

What is your ringtone on your mobile?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Depends who's ringing   for DH its "Ain't no other man" by Christina Angulera (sp?)

What's your fave ringtone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a small world 

What room are you in ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

The study

Do you have brandy sauce on your Christams pudding?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have custard with ours

What are you having lunch later ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

hmm need to trudge/slip out to the butchers and get some sandwich meats so might call in at the pub to thaw out and have a liquid lunch of blobs - mmmm

what's your tipple?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Vodka & Red Bull and/or gin & tonic.

What's yours? 

P.S. what does a 'blob' consist of?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White wine

What is your favourite flavour of crisps ?


----------



## Muscateer

Roast Chicken

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, dd is going to the Miley Concert and im the driver 

Are you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes going out for a meal and a few drinks with friends

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A ham and brie sandwich

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.  


Which is your favourite christmas chocolate selection?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thorntons probably

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure what I want, the kids had a Pizza Hut take out

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Takeaway, few wines, Christmas film 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

visiting my sis this morning,then hubbys sister is coming over this afternoon, cooking our ham then going to see some christmas lights and settling down with a take away this evening 

what time did you get up?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot, probably trying to get a 4 year & 18 month child to bed.  My sister is staying over night with the children
*
What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold !!!

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Tinks1984

8:30

*Have you built a snowman at your house this year?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, thankfully we haven't had that much snow

*What time will you be having Christmas dinner tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 2pm

Will you be going out this evening ?


----------



## A Small World

definitely not - its too cold and snowy

Have you had any chocolate yet today?


----------



## les2425

yes, a dark chocolate kit kat 

will you open a present on christmas eve ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !!

Have you opened any gifts yet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yes, because my friend said I could  I've had my Jim Shore Cindy on her horse and then this morning she's told me to open two more and they were Christmas Mickey & Friends on DVD - which is currently on our TV 

*Who's your favourite Disney character and why?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Minnie Mouse because she's always been my favourite since I was little 

What's the best Christmas present you've ever recieved?


----------



## les2425

Rizzo the Rat , he just reminds me of my self when i was younger.

who is youre fav muppet ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Miss piggy 

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Tea, then an early Christmas present of new PJs and a snuggle in front of the telly.

What is on top of your tree?


----------



## tennisfan

Winnie the Pooh

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

just had pizza and garlic bread and will be nibbling all evening now

have you opened any presents yet?


----------



## mandymouse

Just my Secret Santa and a tin of Quality Street

*What are you having for dessert with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Christmas pud

What time are you going to bed later ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably about 11pm.

What about you?


----------



## les2425

not to sure, we see how we feel ?

what disney items do you collect ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jim shore

Do you leave things out for santa, if so what ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tonight we have left out milk, christmas cake and a carrot for the reindeer

What do you have for christmas day breakfast?


----------



## les2425

cereal and some toasted raisin bread with butter mmmmm

has santa been to youre house yet ?


----------



## A Small World

hes half been but DD is still awake so the rest needs to wait a bit longer

Have you been following him on his travels?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep, I've had him on NORAD all day 

*What is your favourite Christmas song?*


----------



## les2425

Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You.

what time did you get up ?
its 3.30 and i am going back to bed lol 

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## A Small World

I woke up just after 7 - waiting for DD to wake up now before I get up

What about you?



Happy Christmas Everyone


----------



## mandymouse

About 7ish too

*Have you eaten any chocolate yet ? *


----------



## les2425

not yet.

what will you be watching on t.v today ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Danauk

What I always have on Christmas day morning! A bacon and mushroom sandwich in crusty bread!

*What was your favourite present this year?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hmm. My mini laptop, definately 

Did you get what you wanted for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, I knew most of what I was getting beforehand

*Have you had dinner yet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we had ours at 2pm

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## tennisfan

Was meant to be at work but i'm now off sick due to a virus

*What was your favourite present?*


----------



## Muscateer

My diamond ring

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Heading to Wiltshire to stay with Joh for a few days 

Are you going to the sales today ?


----------



## A Small World

No Im staying at home and having a lazy day

Did you get any perfume for Christmas and if so what?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none !

When do you go back to work ?


----------



## jjk

5th of January

*what about you?*


----------



## A Small World

5th Jan as well

Who has the next birthday in your house?


----------



## tennisfan

Depending on how I feel later.  If i'm not better then either 28th Dec or 22nd Jan (as I have loads of leave booked)

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## A Small World

Leftovers - yummy

Did you get any CDs for Christmas?


----------



## jjk

yes the black eyed peas

*will you be going to any sales today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No

Do you still have your pjs on?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you having for dinner today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Leftover turkey

Have you opened your Christmas choccies?


----------



## jjk

I had some baileys truffles yesterday,but the rest are still unopened

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just been to hairdressers, hubbie working so just chilling now

Are you having any people round today?


----------



## jjk

No just a quite day with family,going to a big family get together at MIL tomorrow

*whats the weather like ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny 23 degrees

Did you watch any of the soaps yesterday?


----------



## A Small World

No we had a day off from watching them

Did you?


----------



## tennisfan

Only Eastenders as nothing else was on

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Err, I can't remember 

What are you doing today?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot

What about you?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Going to visit some family and then going to a party

Are you going to go shopping in the January sales?


----------



## les2425

yes going to newcastle tomorrow to the great fenwicks sale.
looking forward to getting some new christy towels, duvet cover and a new hifi if i get one at the right price.

what was the last thing you had to eat ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Chocolate Gateaux 

*Do you have a favourite singer/group?*


----------



## Muscateer

Kings of Leon, Snow Patrol, Westlife, Celine Dion, like most music really

Have you used any of your Christmas pressies yet?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I wore my scarf yesterday

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, probably leftovers

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## A Small World

Rainy but still loads of snow and ice on the ground

Have you eaten any chocolate yet today?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and warm

Do you have to work this week?


----------



## A Small World

No Ive got another week off 

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

No I am a lady what lunches

Did you get any dvds for Christmas?


----------



## A Small World

No but DD did

Did you?


----------



## Muscateer

No but bought quite a few early on in December

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Dimplenose

Trousers and wooly jumper.

Are you planning any New Year resolutions?


----------



## Muscateer

No as I always break them by 3rd or 4th

Are you going to any pantos?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Muscateer

Saw VI

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We had a buffet at home with family 

Do you have any freckles?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*Have you been to the sales yet?*


----------



## Dimplenose

No, I've only been brave enough to venture to Sainsbury's for bread and milk.

What was the best thing on TV this Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing so far !

What was your best christmas present this year ?


----------



## Danauk

The best present I didn't know I was getting was a swarovski crystal mickey from DH and a lovelinks bracelet and 2 charms from my best friend. 

Did you get any Disney related items for christmas this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i did 

Have you had any alcohol today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, I have

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## silver apple

No....but I need to start

*What is your favourite discontinued TV series?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Buffy the Vampire Slayer...love that series!

*What time is bedtime?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 10.30 i think

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

around 11

*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## silver apple

Ironing and preparing the house for Hogmannay )

*What will you be doing to bring in the New Year? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to a party

Do you have any holiday plans yet for 2010 ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not yet

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.30

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## jjk

no still in my Pj's 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not sure, raining here.  Don't want to stay in another day but don't know where to go - IYKWIM!

What age did you leave education?


----------



## Muscateer

16

Are you going to any parties on New Years Eve?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Don't know yet, not much as we had our main meal at lunchtime....


What have you been up to today?


----------



## Tinks1984

I had a lie in and then I've been out to my pilates class 

*What is your favourite TV show?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones

What supermarket do you shop in the most ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sainsburys.



Which is your favourite high street shop?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure really, i buy whatever i like 

When are your kids back at school ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

One on Monday and one on tuesday.

What about yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tuesday for both of them !

Have you ever broken any bones ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, have fractured my skull though...

Do you straighten your hair?


----------



## thestevied

No, I have very short hair!! (GF does though)

Favourite ride at WDW?


----------



## Danauk

Expedition Everest

what is your favourite disney restaurant?


----------



## thestevied

Ragland Road at Downtown.  

Favourite country at EPCOT?


----------



## silver apple

Mexico

*What's yours?*


----------



## thestevied

Good question.  Love Mexico too. Also England.  But probably Norway for the shops, cakes and boat ride!


----------



## thestevied

Favourite area of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Adventureland

When was your 1st disney holiday ?


----------



## Muscateer

1995

What are your plans for today?


----------



## jjk

I am going into town,then going to watch Pompey get thumped by Arsenal 

*what about you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and supermarket and chilling for a while as going out tonight

Will you be wearing a scarf today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing but they are cold so better get some socks on

When do you take down your Christmas tree?


----------



## jjk

fluffy socks

*have you had any snow last night ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Taking the tree down today and no snow here 

did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## Muscateer

No up at 6 this morning.

Do you have to do any shopping today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i need to go to asda

Do you prefer a bath or a shower ?


----------



## Muscateer

Shower 

Are you having lunch out today?


----------



## silver apple

No, sandwich at home today.
*
What is your favourite take away?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese or Pizza

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and warm

What are you doing for New Years Eve?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to a party

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Muscateer

If you had to go to a fancy dress party, what/who would you go as?


----------



## Tinks1984

The same as the one I went in the other week - Tinker Bell, I loved it!  I had wings and everything! Amazing!

*How about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably cinderella

Who is your favourite singer ?


----------



## silver apple

Michael Buble
*
What will you be having for New Years day dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't a clue, we don't do special meals for New years day

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## thestevied

Watching the football and having some nice dinner!

Favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## Danauk

champagne

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the dis book club read

Who is your fave cartoon character ?


----------



## thestevied

Betty Boop.  

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

I had mince beef, potatoes & veg

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chocolate

are you going out tomorrow night ?


----------



## Strommie

No

*What is your favourite snack food?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Probably crisps...

Are you going to a party tomorrow night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im still undecided, not sure if i can be bothered !

are you dieting ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not yet, are you?

Modern or antiques?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i will be next week 

Modern

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## darthtatty

Without A Trace

how are you celebrating the new year?


----------



## silver apple

Out to dinner with friends and dc, then back to mine for a wee party 

*Are you making any resolutions?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

to get a new job 

who is your fave friends character ?


----------



## silver apple

Phoebe, so much so that I wanted to name my dd after her but dh said NO
*
Do you collect anything?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

jim shore ornaments

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

very shortly - back to work tomorrow

what do you wear in bed?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pyjamas

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

newspaper girl

Can you ice-skate?


----------



## les2425

sort of but very slowly

will you be going to the world next year ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sadly not

Are you ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

YES! 

What is your favourite WDW restaurant?


----------



## les2425

there has only got to be one for me i been more than one ever visit since 1991

Cosmic Rays Starlight Cafe.

when you visit magic kingdom do you take the ferry's or monorail ?


----------



## silver apple

We alternate
*
Have you ever been to a West End show?*


----------



## les2425

yes starlight express a few years ago

what are you doing tomorrow ?

me and bev and going looking for wedding rings looks like 2010 is the year we are getting married.
just got a lot to do.


----------



## Muscateer

Hope you find some lovely wedding rings.

BBQ and pool party

Will you stay up to see the New year in or go to bed?


----------



## silver apple

Will be staying up - no self-respecting Scot wouldn't

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and a cuppa

are you dressed yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Muscateer

Couldn't have been that exciting as I can't remember

What's for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a sandwich probably

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

BBQ and a pool party but I ain't going in the pool as will play havoc with my hair.

Are you going out to the pub or a house party?


----------



## natalielongstaff

house party, its fancy dress 

what was your best ever NYE celebrations ?


----------



## Muscateer

Best ones were when I was younger and everyone always seem to appear at my parents house and we used to have street parties.

What are you planning on drinking tonight spirits, wine, cocktails or all 3?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably nothing alcoholic, as I haven't been well all week

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to a party, so buffet food

whats on your tv ?


----------



## tennisfan

Sea Patrol

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## silver apple

The princess diaries
*
Do you have a party trick? What is it?*


----------



## Muscateer

After last night must be drinking most people under the table and feeling great this morning 

What time did you go to bed?


----------



## tennisfan

About 1.30 after I played taxi service to my friends

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for a meal later

What time did you get up ?


----------



## scojos

too early!! about 8...

What was the first question you asked on this thread?


----------



## Muscateer

Can't remember

Whats the weather like today?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny, with a very light dusting of snow on the ground

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## silver apple

Roast beef
*
Ant or Dec?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dec

Do you have children ?


----------



## scojos

3, 2 boys 1 girl

vodka or lager?


----------



## tennisfan

Neither really, not a big drinker but Vodka if its mixed with something

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been sunny and warm today

Have you packed away your Christmas tree?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## silver apple

Tea (Twinings breakfast)
*
What's the worst film you have seen?*


----------



## tennisfan

Moon

*What is yours?*


----------



## les2425

hard target, jean claud van dam i went with my brother in law and i was asleep after the first 15 mins and i will never see the rest of this movie.

do you have snow ?


----------



## Grumpy John

Last night about 9 p.m. then hard frost

Any New Year resolutions?


----------



## tennisfan

None

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese sandwich

Who is your favourite comedian ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

it changes but at the moment it's the welsh guy - Rod somebody!

Who's your fave?


----------



## natalielongstaff

peter kay

When is your next night out ?


----------



## silver apple

None planned
*
What's your fave season?*


----------



## Muscateer

Summer

What are your plans for today?


----------



## silver apple

Taking the dc to the kids club cinema (Cloudy with a chance of meatballs), then home to take all of the christmas decorations down.
*
Which chanel do you watch for the news?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing local here so it has to be Sky News

When do you go back to work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

monday 

who do you bank with ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Lots of different banks!!! Manily Lloyds at the moment.

Have you much Christmas food still left over?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Only Mince Pies and Chocolate.


What about you?


----------



## Dimplenose

Mince pies and a bit of Christmas cake

Have you booked a summer holiday yet?


----------



## sdemore

Nothing planned for the summer DH is in the casino industry and they don't usually allow summer vacations, but we are leaving for 10 day anniversary trip to WDW in 26 days. 

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the shawshank redemption

Are you going out today ?


----------



## les2425

going shopping for wedding rings again and going food shopping.

do you have any hobby's ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no not really

What other websites do you visit a lot ?


----------



## Muscateer

online banking, play.com and various forums for information

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

don't know yet

What have you had ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nothing  As I still feel poorly...just wondering when I'll begin to feel like eating again! 

*What car, if any, do you own?*


----------



## Muscateer

R32 and Audi 

Are you a member of any clubs?


----------



## silver apple

Health club/gym and have just set up a book club with other school mums.
*
Which book would you re-read?*


----------



## Muscateer

Never re-read books


What do you like doing when you get time to yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

Cooking or go on the internet

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to the cinema tomorrow

What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## silver apple

We saw Cloudy with a chance of meatballs at the kids club cinema this morning.
*
What are you having for supper this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are having pizza soon

Whats your fave take-away ?


----------



## silver apple

KFC

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## Danauk

Disney pins, Disney christmas decorations and Venetian masks (strange I know!)

*How old were you the 1st time you visited the USA and where did you go?*


----------



## silver apple

I was 5 and we spent 3 weeks at my aunt's in New Jersey.
*
Do you have family in the US?*


----------



## Danauk

No, my relatives live in England or Australia.

*What country would you most like to visit that you have not yet been to?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

South Africa.

What about you?


----------



## silver apple

The Far East.  I'd like do a cruise there when the children are old enough to appreciate it.
*
What colour of lipstick do you wear?*


----------



## tennisfan

I don't tend to wear lipstick

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## silver apple

Probably late.
*
Who is your celebrity crush?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

david boreanaz (bones)

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Danauk

Nat I so agree!! David boreanaz (bones) is soooooo yummy!

I use mainly a laptop.

*What is your current favourite TV show?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

other than bones  erm house

White or red wine ?


----------



## silver apple

Rose (always have been contrary)
*
Do you have any phobia's?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Wasps, dogs and heights.

Do you prefer towns or shopping centres for a bit of retail therapy?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually shopping centres in this country

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and going for a pedicure later

Are you having a fry-up this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had bacon and egg sandwich

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

6.15

Are you going out to visit anyone today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, we are going to the cinema

Whats your favourite cartoon ?


----------



## Muscateer

Scooby Doo

Are the kids back at school tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no,Tuesday

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Err no

Will you be eating out later?


----------



## silver apple

No, back on ww this week
*
Will you be doing any exercise this week?*


----------



## Muscateer

I do two hours in gym 5 days per week and swim alot too.

How about you?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, I'll be heading back to the gym after a 6 week hiatus
*
Which movie, if any, makes you cry?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lots of them,im a wuss 

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## AmyGrace

I haven't had it yet but I think it will probably be pasta with something 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Watching the football and trying to stay warm!

If i gave you £100 what would you do with it?


----------



## natalielongstaff

buy shoes 

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## Muscateer

Buy all my favs from M & S foodhall

What are you wearing today?


----------



## silver apple

Dark jeans, a green top and green cardigan.
*
What's the last joke you heard?*


----------



## Muscateer

A joke about the Rangers V Celtic game

What is the ringtone on your mobile?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its a small world

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Muscateer

Getting my daughter's room ready, she arrives from the UK on Tuesday, can't wait to see her.

Do you get the Sunday night blues or quite happy about working on a Monday?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I actually enjoy Mondays 

Did you have a childhood pet?


----------



## gemmybear83

A few - a dog, two cats, rabbits, guinea pigs and two ducks 

*Have you taken down your Christmas tree yet?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Oh yes!  New Years Day that all went away.

Have you taken your christmas decorations down yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Have you burned any candles today ?


----------



## silver apple

No but i'll be burning my eggnog tart for the last time later this evening.
*
What perfume do you wear?*


----------



## tennisfan

I don't very often but when I do Hugo Boss Intense

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A packet of crisps

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are probably watching a DVD

What did you have for Sunday Lunch or Dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kingdom Keepers 2: Disney at Dawn

How about you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Eclipse  Soon to be Breaking Dawn.

*Do you play any sports?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I do go to the gym though....

What was your fave team sport to take part in when you were growing up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

netball

 Bath or shower ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Both

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## silver apple

WDW
*
What TV programme do you secretly like to watch, but wouldn't admit?* (mine is The antiques roadshow)


----------



## natalielongstaff

Neighbours 

are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Not yet, give me an hour or so! 

Who is your dream date???


----------



## natalielongstaff

A night in paris

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

David Tennant or Jonny Wilkinson

*Who is your favourite actor?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

david boreanaz (bones)

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## silver apple

3 and a half men

*what's your middle name?*


----------



## sdemore

Roberta  named after paternal grandfather

who is the love of your life?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Nobody at the minute!  Ha!

What time is your alarm set for tommoro?


----------



## silver apple

6.30

*What's your fave clothes shop?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Debenhams...so much choice! 

*Do you have a favourite flower?*


----------



## Muscateer

No they make me sneeze

What are you planning to buy next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the food shopping

What is your favourite item of clothing ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans

Are you dressed yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

7 today as this isn't a gym day.

Anything exciting going on this week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Cropped jeans and mint coloured t-shirt

What time do you start work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.15am

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and warm

Have you had a mid morning snack?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Muscateer

The head of a Lindt chocolate snowman

Have you had any texts today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

yep three of them.

How's the weather today?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny but cold with snow on the ground

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

homemade soup

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Ham Roll and pickled onion monster munch

Do you have any nights out planned?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not for a few weeks

Whats your favourite going out outfit ?


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment a black and purple maxi dress

Are you planning another Disney holiday this year?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, to WDW in August and a few trips to DLRP at some point (not yet booked).

Are you?


----------



## tennisfan

May pop over to DLRP at some point this year

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## Muscateer

Purple

What are you up to this afternoon?


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing whilst my niece has a nap, then going to the shops later

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

spaghetti carbonara

is your heating on ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

YES!! 

How do you feel today??


----------



## Dimplenose

A bit low - back to work, son back at uni, too blinking cold ...

If you had a day to yourself what would you do?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably just completely relax or go shopping

*What is your occupation?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Childminder

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## silver apple

Very little
*
Have you had your 15minutes of fame?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope 

What star sign are you ?


----------



## silver apple

Libra

*Do you enjoy watching any sport?*


----------



## sdemore

Absolutely love American Football, am a solid Philadelphia Eagles fan, but they were decimated by the Dallas Cowboys last night

What is your favorite song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have lots

Is it snowing where you live ?


----------



## silver apple

No, but it's certainly cold enough for it.
*
What colour is your mobile phone?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black

What are you doing today ?


----------



## silver apple

It's my dd's first full day at school today (part-time since sept), so I might just sit around, but probably housework/shopping
*
Have you researched your family tree?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Have you got any famous relatives?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Have you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not that I know of!

Is it snowing where you are?


----------



## silver apple

Soon I think.
*
Do you do your grocery shopping online?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## silver apple

Chicken salad sandwich, low fat crisps and a cup of tea.
*
What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ham sandwich

is your heating on ?


----------



## silver apple

Absolutely!

*What are you looking forward to at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

summer 

is your tv on ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, Frasier is on.

*Should I walk to school or drive?*


----------



## silver apple

Got lazy and drove, far too cold to walk
*
Do you have any Michael Jackson albums?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not now, i did have years ago

Do you like the snow ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I like it for a day or two, then I want it gone.  I don't really think our houses and infastructures are cut out for it.....

Are you dieting at the moment?


----------



## A Small World

Im meant to be 

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time do you plan on going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Early, so that I don't stray out to the kitchen and eat!

Have you ever been on TV?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

How old where you when you got married ?


----------



## les2425

i hope 41 and this year.

when do you think the snow will go by ?


----------



## tennisfan

We haven't got much, so it will stay whilst its still cold

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roast gammon and all the trimmings...

Are you in your Pj's yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of course 

What would be your dream job ?


----------



## A Small World

Not yet but i will be soon

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Yes  i had a bit of a terrys chocolate orange with a coffee earlier, tasted good, but i probably shouldnt have.

Whats your main goal for 2010?


----------



## natalielongstaff

get a new job

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> get a new job


 

Sitting indoors in the warm waiting for the school to call for me to go and get DD

Have you been out in the snow yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, the kids have though

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

In theory, crackers but, in reality, since it's a snow day and I have bacon in the fridge....

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A programme on BBC2 which took a humourous look back at the noughties - can't remember what it was called though

Are you home from work today due to the snow?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes I am

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Princess and the Frog 

What about you? and did you enjoy it?


----------



## Muscateer

I saw 2012 and another one the day after but can't think what it was. Did enjoy though.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I just cooked the last of the M&S christmas food as today was the last day on them, I had three little sausages in bacon in a small sandwich, with HP sauce it was delish

What did you have?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing yet but thinking of nipping up the road and getting a McDs.

Have you built a snowman yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What's your fave soft drink ?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and a light blue and white t-shirt

Have you been out in the snow today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What book are you reading atm ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have two on the go at the moment: Kingdom Keepers 2: Disney at Dawn as a physical book and Windy City Blues on my Sony Reader

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Kathy Reichs

Have you got any holidays booked this year yet ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a Transatlantic Cruise on the Disney Magic in September

Have you got a holiday booked for this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are goin to Egypt in september

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes I do.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not really - I don't mind scampi or scallops but that's about my limit

*Do you prefer milk, plain or white chocolate?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milk Chocolate, but we are a chocolate-free household as DH is allergic to chocolate

What is your favourite food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

More sledging, same as today
Snow day FTW! 

Is it snowing there?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not now 

What car do you drive ?


----------



## tennisfan

Nissan X-Trail

*What do you drive?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

zafira

whats your fave colour ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Red...Cause Arsenal play in it...

Whats your favourite day of the year and why?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Any day thats hot and im not working !

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## les2425

in about 15 min after been in shower.

what time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

8am

Did you have anymore snow overnight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, what we did have has now frozen solid !

do you have to go out today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes taken my daughter out to her fav place for lunch but might not be lunch as its mid-day here and she is still in bed. Later on pick my DH up from airport.

Is the kids school closed today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sadly not 

What did you have for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and OJ

Have you any plans for this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none, luckily as the weathr would have messed them up

Do you ?


----------



## Dimplenose

No plans - it's not worth planning anything with the weather like this.

How many layers of clothing do you have on today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only 2 so far 

is your heating on ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes minds on all the time

When was the last time you had a snowball fight


----------



## tennisfan

When we had the snow before Christmas, we were meant to be clearing the cars & driveway

*What have you had for lunch?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & KitKat Chunky Caramel,

What have you been up to today


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive had my hair cut

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## silver apple

Honey chicken and sweet potatoes

*Do you wear a watch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes !

what can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## tennisfan

Trees covered in snow

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

very cold !!

Are you dieting atm ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, am on WW
*
What is your fave flower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I like roses and Lillies

when is your next holiday ?


----------



## silver apple

WDW in June/July
*
Can you skate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

badly

Do you own a sledge ?


----------



## silver apple

No
*
What is your ultimate comfort food?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese !

are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## tennisfan

Laptop, I get my new PC soon

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

At risk, Patricia Cornwell

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## A Small World

About to watch Corrie

do you like TV soaps?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you like salad ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not really.

What is your favourite decade for music?


----------



## silver apple

I like most, but probably 70's disco would be my absolute fave

*Have you ever been on an 18-30 type holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im too old now as well 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## les2425

in the next two hour's ish.

do you have a pet ?

are little tramp pasted away on monday 
r.i.p my little lad aged 17


----------



## Ware Bears

So sorry to hear that  

We have two Shetland sheepdogs

*Did you make any New Year resolutions?*


----------



## silver apple

1. Lose weight
2. Budget better
3. Get more organised
4. Stop shouting at my dc ( think this one is probably impossible!)
*
Will you be watching Dancing on Ice?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No 


Will you miss Big Brother when it comes to an end


----------



## Muscateer

No

What do you cook most often?


----------



## Ware Bears

Roast and spag bol, although not at the same time!! 

*How about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta or casseroles

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Still doing  from holiday, then work  the school where I work has stayed open despite being at the top of a very icy hill!

*Anything nice planned for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really, might do a bit of retail therapy at some point

what time did you get up ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

7.10.


Do you have a lie-in at the weekend, or do you still get up same time and get ready etc?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We have a lie-in 

What star sign are you ?


----------



## silver apple

I work on Saturday's, but I do try to have a lie in on Sunday's.

*Are you a good cook?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not sure, perhaps you'd be better to ask my family!! 

*Are you wrapped up in several layers of clothing?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, even when i'm outside I just where my top & ski jacket

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup probably

Are you working today ?


----------



## silver apple

No, got the children off of school though.
*
What are you having for supper this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Have you been outside today ?


----------



## Dimplenose

yes, had to go to the bank

do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Do you have any hobbies?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Is your heating on at the moment ?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes, it was on all night too

Have you met anyone famous?


----------



## wilma-bride

Dimplenose said:


> Have you met anyone famous?



Yes, Lenny Henry, Dave Lee Travis, Noel Edmonds, Richard Branson, Paul King (if anyone even remembers him), Ade Edmondson and a few others

*Have you ever had your '15 minutes of fame'?*


----------



## silver apple

No, don't think i'd like it either
*
Which actor/actress would put you off watching something?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, crimewatch havn't caught up with me yet 

Whats you fave snack food ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Erm probably chicken, i love the stuff, but as a snack id say a mars bar!

Whats the most embarrasing cd/song you own?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Probably either a Spice Girls CD or a CD of songs from Disney Films ;D

Are you excited for anything?


----------



## silver apple

Will be making ADR's when dh gets home
*
Will you be having alcohol this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably not as I rarely drink

*What is your favourite non alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Pepsi Max or a strong cup of tea

Who was your first celebrity crush?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Think it was probably Jason Donavon as Scott Robinson in Neighbours.

And yours?


----------



## silver apple

Andrew Ridgeley
*
What was the first single you ever bought?*


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

It's 'orrible being in love (when you're 8 and half) by Claire and Friends

Have you ever got a strike in ten-pin bowling?


----------



## les2425

yes i think my record was a 4 banger, 4 in row when i used to play in a league years ago.

can you get youre car out of its parking space ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What supermarket do you shop in ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

ASDA/Tesco

What's your favourite shop?


----------



## natalielongstaff

primark 

Has it snowed today where you live ?


----------



## les2425

yes just a dusting still got 1 1/2 of ice under the snow.

what star sign are you ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a typical virgo

Burger king or Mcdonalds ?


----------



## A Small World

Mc Ds but like BK onion rings

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## ukstitch

A Small World said:


> Mc Ds but like BK onion rings
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?



Coke I guess - don't really like either but I like the "other" drinks that coke make - sprite over 7 up for example.

given unlimited money - california, florida, tokyo, paris or hong kong disney?


----------



## silver apple

Florida
*
Do you buy any magazines?*


----------



## A Small World

No - not regularly

Do you?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Sugar & Bliss 

What's your fave book?


----------



## Muscateer

I like the Martina Cole books

What's your plans for today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Absolutely nothing whatsoever, if I can get away with it 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## tennisfan

Did you hear about the Morgans

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## jjk

around 7.30

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## jjk

nope and im in no hurry 

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Similar to what Joh said earlier - as little as possible

Did you get a new calendar for Christmas?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you watch dancing on ice ?


----------



## A Small World

yes and id love to be able to do what they can

are you going out today


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a chance !

are you ?


----------



## tennisfan

Just back from food shopping, maybe going bowling tonight

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the lovely bones

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bacon and Eggs - without the toast 

What about you?


----------



## silver apple

Probably chicken salad sandwich and crisps

*Will you be having a take-away tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, indian 

What topping do you have on jacket potato ?


----------



## silver apple

Cheese if not dieting, otherwise laughing cow light or beans
*
What is your closest city?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Leicester

Where were you born ?


----------



## les2425

wingate, newcastle upon tyne.

how old wear you when you first road a bicycle by youre self ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive no idea !

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## A Small World

nothing

who has the next birthday in your house?


----------



## silver apple

My dd will be 5 in March

*Do you have any phobia's?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spiders !!

Have you had a good day ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes!  Bit of chores mixed with lots of sledging fun, followed by steak and an incy glass of red wine 

Have you had alcohol tonight?


----------



## silver apple

No, I'm not really a drinker - christmas and holidays only
*
What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about as much as i did today 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Erm...now. As it's 1.30am! 

*Do you have any plans for today?*


----------



## les2425

nothing so far depends on how mutch snow we get.

how old wear you when you frst went to disney world ?


----------



## A Small World

Too old (in my 30s ) but when Im there Im like a child again

How old were you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

late 20's

What are you doing today ?


----------



## silver apple

Probably some housework and play on the wii with the dc.  We've got too much snow to go anywhere

*How old are you?*


----------



## ukstitch

25 in body, 9 or 10 in mind 

When did it last snow where you are?


----------



## A Small World

Tuesday but it was so heavy it is still so deep and showing no signs of going

Whats for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Lamb & trimmings

*What are you having?*


----------



## silver apple

Roast Turkey joint etc

*Are you good at keeping secrets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes !! it depends

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## ukstitch

just got out of the shower so I guess that's a no (will be soon though)

Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## ukstitch

Nothing - I've got winnie the pooh to start but haven't got round to it yet.

Do you store your photos online?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you got a sledge ?


----------



## ukstitch

no

Are you fed up of the snow yet or do you want more?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i was fed up within half an hour 

Whats for sunday lunch today ?


----------



## A Small World

sick of it

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

see above

Are you going out today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Spent 3 hours at the docs getting a medical for moving then had afternoon in pool

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## les2425

no, staying in and having mince and dumplings with roast potatoes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


do you have any big plan's for 2010 ?


----------



## silver apple

To get thin and fit & have a great WDW holiday
*
Do you like musicals?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you ever been skiiing ?


----------



## tennisfan

No but its something I want to do, hopefully this year

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bacon sandwich at breakfast

Whats your fave tv programme at the moment ?


----------



## silver apple

Nothing much at the moment, but I'll probably get quite into Dancing on Ice
*
Can you remeber the name of your first kiss?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, his name was David (sadly not Beckham though) 

*Have you made any New Years Resolutions ?*


----------



## les2425

loses some weight and get married.

what do you collect ?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney pins

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i had a sandwich

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## silver apple

Tomorrow night.
*
Do you grow any friut/vegetables?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you going to watch Dancing on ice ?


----------



## silver apple

Oh yes, I'm sky+ing it and will watch in peace once the dc have gone to bed.

*Do you have a fire in your sitting room?*


----------



## tennisfan

An electric one we don't use

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## disneycat_f2008

I swear by all 4 one (it was our wedding song)


*What is you fav animal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dog

Who is your fave friends character ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

From the programme? Phoebe  I love Friends. I got the boxset for Christmas 

What is your favourite film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The shawshank redemption

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably late as i'm not in work for another 2 weeks

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## silver apple

English
*
Have you ever owned a pair of white stiletoes?*


----------



## les2425

no

what will you be having for breakfast ?


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and OJ

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I need to take DD to college and go to Asda

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

catching up on my accounts

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*Did you sleep well ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No 


*Have you had breakfast*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

When i get dressed it will be trousers & Jumper

*Have you made pack lunches for your children *


----------



## natalielongstaff

no dh does them

Have you got a snowman on your lawn ?


----------



## jjk

not anymore somebody knocked him down 

*are you working today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you ?


----------



## jjk

yes, not sure how many children will get in though

*what book do you next want to read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure

What star sign are you ?


----------



## jjk

Taurus

*whens your next holiday?*


----------



## silver apple

End of June

*Do you dye your hair?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Where do you bank ?


----------



## Muscateer

Have stashes all over the place 

What kind of painkillers do you usually take?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ibuprofen

What was your 1st car ?


----------



## tennisfan

A 1996 Rover 214i in blue

*What was yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A red mini , s reg 

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## silver apple

Ibuprofen
*
Have you been on a cruise?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Yes 

Whats your fave disney resort


----------



## mandymouse

The Polnesian Resort, but I love the Pop Century too 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A slice of toast at breakfast

whats for lunch ?


----------



## Goofysmate

A sandwich and banana
*
Are you a coffee or a tea drinker*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tea.  All types...

Are you fair or dark skinned?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Fair.

Do you wear much make-up?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not a lot, clinique powder with or without a light base, mascara and lippy.  I don't think I even know how to apply eye shadow 

Do you like salad?


----------



## mandymouse

It's OK, it's just not very filling

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## silver apple

Only when it is served with chips
*
Swimsuit or Bikini?*


----------



## tennisfan

Swimsuit

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Pork chops

Do you use satnav?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is your heating on right now ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.


Do you/have you ever smoked?


----------



## natalielongstaff

never, not even one

Do you like the area you live in ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, it's close to London, the seaside & the airport. Very handy
*
Do you have a pension?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What make of mobie phone have you got ?


----------



## silver apple

samsung
*
What are you having for supper tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

WW Lasagne

*What is your fave piece of jewellery ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my rings

Have you done any excersise today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not today but I have been to the gym in the last 24hours

What is your biggest indulgence?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes 

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing, DH is ready the paper.  Will go on for CBB no doubt though.

Pasta or Pizza?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pizza 

When did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Just before Xmas, on a health kick now!

Can you tell me a quick joke...?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

What's brown and sticky?
A stick.
I think that's quite hilarious myself xD

What's your favourite food?


----------



## les2425

chicken & chocolate but not together.

what was the very first ride you went on when you first visited disney ?


----------



## A Small World

A Small World of course

What was yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Dumbo or Carousel I think

When is your next night out?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing planned at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group, im going into town this afternoon

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm having a lazy day today 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, the kids are watching cartoons

What time did you get up ?


----------



## silver apple

6.20
*
Do you have manicures?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you have any make-up on yet ?


----------



## silver apple

No, i only wear it occaisionally.
*
Which breakfast tv show do you watch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## silver apple

Grey cords and purple top.
*
Do you enjoy flying?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't mind it

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tomato soup today.

When was your first Disney trip?


----------



## tennisfan

1994 to Disneyland Paris with the school, got hooked from then on

*What is your job?*


----------



## silver apple

School nurse
*
Do you enjoy photography?*


----------



## mandymouse

I love taking photos 

*Who will be celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Dad.

How many candles will you be blowing out on your next birthday?


----------



## PoppyAnna

39.  (not for almost a year though   ).

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

38

Can you see your grass in the garden yet ?


----------



## silver apple

37

*Are you houseproud?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ish 

Have you been out today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, and I'm not going to either 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

The new George Clooney film, Up In The Air.

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Its Complicated

*What was you favourite childhood toy?*


----------



## silver apple

My Sindy dolls & Sindy house
*
What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

can't remember 

Are you going out this weekend ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm going to London to visit my friend who lives there. We're going to the theatre on Saturday and out for drinks afterwards. 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

september

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## mandymouse

A top in Florida

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta and garlic bread

Whats your fave website ( other than the dis )


----------



## les2425

ebay uk, i am a seller.

have you had a mickey mouse cookie & Cream ice-cream ?

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i havnt

What is your favourite advert at the moment ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I dont know, probably an aftershave one

What would be your dream job?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Forensics

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## jjk

Coventry v  Pompey 

what are you watching?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ice road truckers

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Question Joanne ??


----------



## les2425

red.

how many hours a day do you spend on youre pc ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

way too many !!

What football team do you support ?


----------



## tennisfan

Spurs

*What is your favourite tv program?*


----------



## les2425

hustle and chuck.

have you met anyone famous ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## Muscateer

Both 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, I may pop into town

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure either

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hard Rock Nassau t-shirt, cardy & jeans

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Friday night, going to birmingham with John, joh and gary 

Whats your favourite chocolate bar ?


----------



## Muscateer

Double Decker

What washing powder do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

whatever is on offer, im not brand loyal at all 

Have you ventured outside yet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Am not loyal either 

Yes been out shopping

Do you iron your bedding?


----------



## les2425

yes

what is the weather outside like ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its snowing

Whats your favourite month of the year ?


----------



## tennisfan

November (don't know why though)

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Might see whats on at the cinema to see if there is anything we fancy seeing so might do that

*When did you last go to the cinema*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sunday 3rd Jan - Princess and the frog

Who is your favourite Pixar character?


----------



## tennisfan

Its a tie between Buzz & Mater

*Whats yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

I do like Mater and Russell from Up

Whats for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a piece of hubby's birthday cake

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberry Daiquiri

Whats yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have a favourite as such

Do you buy a daily newspaper ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

have a guess !!

What did you have for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Any cocktail will do for Nat! 

Not had lunch yet but I have tomato soup (again).

Do you buy any monthly magazines?


----------



## natalielongstaff

disney_princess_85 said:


> Any cocktail will do for Nat!



 so true !!

can you sew ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I can sew a button on, nothing beyond that really. 

Can you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

much the same as you

what star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*What are you wearing on your feet ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Snowman socks and zebra print slippers - it's all class here

Woolly jumper or hoodie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jumper

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Tinks1984

May - to WDW 

*What's your favourite ride at WDW?*


----------



## silver apple

Buzz Lightyear
*
Have you been at work today?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm off till 23rd

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## sdemore

I'm here now, classes have been dismissed and I getting ready to leave.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had Goulash and potatoes for dinner

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

summer

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around midnight

When is your next night out?


----------



## PoppyAnna

6th Feb - Strictly Come Dancing at the O2.

Do you have plans for the weekend?


----------



## silver apple

Working on Saturday, maybe cinema on sunday

*Are you a hoarder?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Peter Kays autobiography

if you could invite 5 people living or dead to dinner, who would they be?


----------



## Head_in_the_clouds

Jesus, Simon Cowell, Michael Buble, Lady Gaga and Fearne Cotton (so I have someone to gossip with in the loo about the others )

If you only had one meal left to eat - what would you want to have?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunday roast dinner

Have you had any snow overnight?


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes a little

*
Have you seen the film UP*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## Goofysmate

I've had 2 toast & a cuppa

*
Do you wear make up every day*


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i might pop into town

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Me too

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Skinny jeans and a brown jumper

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## jjk

attending a protest March on saturday ( If Im not about on sunday can somebody check the portsmouth police stations )



*what are you up to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to birmingham

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

around 7

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i drink both but prefer Tea

Heels or flats ?


----------



## silver apple

Flats
*
What would be your dream job?*


----------



## tennisfan

Physio/sports therapist for a top sports team (i'm part way there)

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Zafira

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*Are you ?*


----------



## silver apple

No

*Are you planning on doing any decorating soon?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, playroom and bedrooms

Whats the weather like ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny

What's for lunch?


----------



## silver apple

Chicken salad sandwich and low-fat crisps.
*
What's your favourite sit-com?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Gavin and stacy

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sony Ericsson 

Do you use an Ipod?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is your job?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't work at the moment but used to work in admin

Are you a saver or a spender?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a bit of both

whats your favourite film ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Of all time it probably has to be Gone With the Wind.


Is it raining today ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

Loose Women

*What on yours ?*


----------



## silver apple

17 kids and counting.  I feel exhausted just watching
*
Where was your last non-florida holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

New York in 2004

*Where would you like to go on holiday excluding Disney?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

would love to go to california

Have you done any housework ?


----------



## silver apple

A little, but not really in the mood.
*
Do you straighten your hair?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Did you go to ballet as a child ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, tap dancing 

Have you ever done dance classes as an adult?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, ive got two left feet 

How many times have you been a bridesmaid ?


----------



## silver apple

Twice

*Do you have a school run to do?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Twice.

Have you ever done jury service?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes to the school run and the jury service

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A fish finger sandwich and a glass of water.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup and a packet of crisps for lunch, just had a cup of tea

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Babydoll by YSL.

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Not wearing any today

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mean girls

Do you use public transport much ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No. 

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, hardly ever

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

An M&S "fuller for longer" meal - it better bloomin' work!

Do you vary your breakfast or usually have the same thing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i always have toast

do you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm trying to vary it _from_ toast!  (its hard).

One slice or two?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only one ! with light marg 

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Dimplenose

PC

Dou you do online grocery shopping?


----------



## silver apple

No

*Do you have a digital photo frame?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Yes in the living room!

Whats your most disliked food?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Offal.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

beetroot

Do you collect anything ?


----------



## silver apple

Snowglobes, and dh like to buy a keyring from any holiday/trip we go on.
*
Do you like lager?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i hate it !

when did you last have your hair cut ?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas Eve

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Don't know, I have some stuff recorded or I might just watch Ocean's 12 just for the lusting!

What's next for you to look forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

My holiday to New York next month

*What are you looking forward too?*


----------



## les2425

getting january over its been a bad month for all the wrong reasons.

coffee or tea ?


----------



## A Small World

tea

sweet or savoury snack?


----------



## les2425

sweet

what book are you reading at them moment ?


----------



## Muscateer

Martina Cole Hard Girls

Did you wake up before the alarm?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, housework and popping to see my mum

*What time were you up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.45am

What about you ?


----------



## Tinks1984

7.00am 

*Do you have plans for this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might be going to the cinema, hope to do a bit of shopping & then on Sunday we are going out for a meal for my mums birthday.

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sleep, sleep and more sleep 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf.

What's the first thing you'd buy if you won the lottery?


----------



## les2425

smelling salts for my partner.

whats the weather like outside ?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast, with fog that is lifting now

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sausage roll and a packet of crisps

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## tennisfan

No, its trying to brighten up

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A meal and drinks in brum

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## silver apple

Scrubs

*How many TV's do you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

4

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, to work
*
If money was no issue, what cosmetic surgery would you have?*


----------



## les2425

none, i am just happy the way i am.

what is the best day of the week and why ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

fri night/saturday

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## tennisfan

Drink both but prefer tea

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

Where were you born ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Manchester.

How about you?


----------



## silver apple

Ayrshire, Scotland.
*
What accent do you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I dont 

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## silver apple

My friend Celia.
*
What's your best feature?*


----------



## mandymouse

My sense of humour

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## silver apple

Lasagne
*
What's your favourite flower?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Hydrangea Annabelle  I named my DD after it and have it in my garden

What is yours?


----------



## Dimplenose

Pink roses

What's you favourite hot drink?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Hot Chocolate.

What is your favourite type of take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese or pizza

*What is your favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## les2425

strawberry cheesecake.

how old were you when you had youre first kiss ?


----------



## Muscateer

14

Are you planning to buy any new clothes today?


----------



## A Small World

No Im not planning to

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

Not today

Are you cooking, eating out or getting a takeaway tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, probably a chinese takeaway or fish & chips 

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## les2425

white coffee, no sugar and not to strong.

have you done all youre house work ?


----------



## Muscateer

No

Are you visiting anyone today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## tennisfan

Ate a cheese & ham panini & drank cherry squash

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Had fish and chips for lunch so will just be having a sandwich 

What flavour crisps are your favourite


----------



## Muscateer

Cheese & Onion

What are you planning to watch on tv tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans, just looking forward to Kerry coming home

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A small healthy (no sauce) indian take away.

Will you be going to church tomorrow?


----------



## silver apple

No
*
What's your favourite british film?*


----------



## les2425

italian job / monte carlo or bust


what film did you sleep throught ?


----------



## silver apple

The Lord of the Rings - complete snorefest!
*
When did you last have a haircut?*


----------



## A Small World

ages ago - too long - it needs doing but i never seem to have time

do you have long or short hair


----------



## PoppyAnna

Shoulder length...

Where is the best Beach you've been to?


----------



## silver apple

West Wittering in Sussex
*
What about you?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Castaway Cay (Disney's Island) 

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans

What time did you get up today?


----------



## les2425

8am

doing anything special today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, nothing special today

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## jjk

toast and tea

*will you be cooking a Sunday roast ?*


----------



## A Small World

tea (definitely), toast (possibly)

what do you prefer on your toast - jam or marmalade?


----------



## tennisfan

Neither, I like Marmite or Butter

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## jjk

I have no idea yet  waiting for everone to wake up !

*sweet or savoury?*


----------



## A Small World

usually savoury (apart from chocolate)

What food do you really hate?


----------



## silver apple

Seafood
*
Have you ever been a vegetarian?*


----------



## Muscateer

Celery and Lamb

What's your next DIY project in the house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

re-doing the playroom

Are you going out today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*Have you got plans for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My mum is staying next weekend.

When is your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wed night

Whats the weather like ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Are you cooking a Sunday roast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

do you read any magazines?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes read Cosmo

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## silver apple

Banana on toast

*Are you having a good weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, thank you

Are you ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not bad thanks

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men

whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

No lunch as we had a late brekkie.  Turkey for dinner though

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## les2425

a price tag of a door at b&q.

what peace of clothing from history you wish you never had worn ?


----------



## silver apple

Probably my catsuit...what was I thinking

*Have you ever won a competition?*


----------



## les2425

yes a few just on local radio last one was tickets to cirque du soleil.

do you have any brothers or sisters ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a brother

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## les2425

nanny mcvee

when will youre next holiday be ?


----------



## Muscateer

Haven't decided yet

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## shelbys mommy

I have no clue what we are having yet.

What is your absolute favorite thing to see at Disney?


----------



## Muscateer

Parades

What about you?


----------



## shelbys mommy

Meeting the characters was a favorite of mine.

When was your first Disney trip?


----------



## Muscateer

1995

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## shelbys mommy

none, DS7 & DD are allergic to it

What is your favorite tv show?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost

Whats yours ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Flashforward.

Are you ready for the week ahead?


----------



## Muscateer

Greys Anatomy

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really Joanne

no chocolate today

Whats your favourite roast meat ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Beef.

What's yours?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Pork

What;s for tea tonight?


----------



## les2425

sausage,mash, roast potatoes,carrots and yorkshire puddings in a onion gravy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

what attraction that closed down do you miss from the parks ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I loved 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea 

*Have you been out anywhere today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## les2425

dancing on ice.

what is the first ride you go to when you visit disney ?


----------



## silver apple

It's a small world.  Sad but true
*
Other than the dis, what was the last web site you visited?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hotmail

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Lilt 

*If you could have any car, what would it be?*


----------



## Jordanblackpool

probably a maclaren mercedes!

Whats your favourite kind of wine?


----------



## mandymouse

White Zinfandel and Rosa Regale

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bourneville

Have you drunk any alcohol today ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

no 

What time are you going to bed this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 10pm

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

What time will you get up in the morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

Where was the last non Disney location you went on holiday?


----------



## Tinks1984

Center Parcs at Norfolk

*Do you have any children?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

2

Have you brought yourself anything this weekend ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 2 charms for my lovelinks bracelet (to celebrate getting through OFSTED last week!!)

Are you watching TV right now, if so what is on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, big brother

What about you ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

DH is watching ""The Mummy"

What is your favourite day of the week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

fri night/saturday

Whats your fave item of clothing ?


----------



## silver apple

Saturday night/Sunday day

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, dog and cat

WHATS YOUR BEST FRIEND CALLED


----------



## shelbys mommy

Her name is Shelby, but we call her Princess

Has any one you know ever comitted suicide?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

whats your fave band ?


----------



## silver apple

Don't have a favourite, like lots of different stuff.
*
Have you ever suffered with insomnia?*


----------



## les2425

i have tonight got a funeral in a few hours, not the best start to the year this is number 3

what are youre hopes for the year ?


----------



## Muscateer

That I settle in well in the new country I am moving too.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing big really, just that we all stay healthy and at some stage book a holiday 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going into town this morning

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## silver apple

School run, going to the gym and housework.
*
What's the best job you've ever had?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably this one 

What was your worst job ?


----------



## tennisfan

My current one with the ambulance service due to a number of reasons

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup. 

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup as well

did you go to Brownies as a child ?


----------



## silver apple

Yes, I loved it

*When did you last lose your temper?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cant remember

What radio shows do you listen to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Radio 2 & BBC London.

Do you moisturise every time you bathe?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, without fail

What are you looking forward to next ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My holiday to New York in April! Oh, and my birthday too, although I think it's time to start lying about my age (25 ).

If you could be doing anything right now, what would it be?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lying on the adult only beach at castaway cay

you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Wishing I was in post move and not pre move mode

Do you watch Loose Women?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Noooooooo...

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## Muscateer

A doll that went everywhere with me seemingly!

How long have you stayed in your current home?


----------



## mandymouse

Over 20 years

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

5th feb - strictly tour at the O2.

Have you ever been on a uv sunbed?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes but not for a while and I wouldn't do it again. 

Do you fake tan before a holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*How old were you when you passed your driving test?*


----------



## silver apple

20
*
What do you drive?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

zafira

Do your children walk to school ?


----------



## silver apple

Most of the time
*
Have you ever had a perm?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

years ago

what did you have for lunch


----------



## PoppyAnna

I "light" pasta ready meal 

What is for dinner tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza

Do you like seafood?


----------



## PoppyAnna

What is your favourite type of book to read?


----------



## silver apple

Thrillers

*What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thrillers as well

Do you prefer a bath or shower ?


----------



## darthtatty

Bath, but i shower most weekdays. 

when did you last go to central London


----------



## PoppyAnna

30 December.

When was your last visit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ages ago

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cod loin, new potatoes and peas.

Do you like fish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Do you have your oven professionally cleaned ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I have done, but its not a regular thing.

Do you have a cleaner?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Do you live near any of your family?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes all my close family, and dh's

Where is the best place you have lived in ?


----------



## les2425

my own home, wear i am now.

what is youre favourite disney live action film ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*What sports do you like to watch on TV ?*


----------



## The Fetherstons

Basketball (Tho Golf is always on TV thanks to DH)

When is your next holiday or break??


----------



## natalielongstaff

september...so far

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Football (for the minute)

Do you watch Coronation St???


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what football team do you support ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Newcastle

What have you had for Dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup

When did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

A week past Saturday fish and chips

What is your fave Restaurant???


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have lots, depends on my mood

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## jjk

nothing 

*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11

*is your heating on ?/B]*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was but its gone off for now

Whats your fave snack food ?


----------



## jjk

crisps ( but I only have them on saturdays now  

*whats your favourite song ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Crisps.

Do you have an evening snack?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have a current fave song and no i dont have a snack

Do you buy/sell on ebay ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Yes I have just listed a few items

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i buy very occasionally

Do you watch Big Brother ?


----------



## Danauk

yes

Where would you next like to go on holiday that is not a Disney destination?


----------



## The Fetherstons

ooooh no

What are your plans for 2moro??


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working

what meal do you cook the most ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

A sunday lunch

What time do you get up in the morning??


----------



## PoppyAnna

7am.

What do you order in an Indian restaurant?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Chicken Dupiaza or Jalfrezi and mushroom pilau rice and Poppadoms


Who has the next birthday in your house??


----------



## PoppyAnna

Richard in February.

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Every day


What do you have on your TV at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Gordon Ramsey in India.

What do you watch without fail?


----------



## The Fetherstons

The soaps (dont really watch TV much)

Whats your fave perfume???


----------



## silver apple

Jean Paul Gaulthier
*
What's your favourite colour?*


----------



## les2425

when i was young it was red now its blue.

what are you upto today ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

working

you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Sainsbury's

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a dress and my new shoes 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

6.30

*what time do you finish work today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got time off between 12.45-3pm and then i finish at 5pm

do you work weekends ?


----------



## jjk

not with the Job I do during the week,but I sometimes do Mystery shopping at weekends

*whens your next holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

Have you got to do the school run today ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

No DH is doing it today

When did you last have your hair cut??


----------



## tennisfan

A few months ago, getting it done again before my holiday

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Working 

What are yours?


----------



## The Fetherstons

We are going to a basketball game, work sat morning and DS has a birthday party to go too on Sunday

What you having for lunch???


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese on toast

*Describe your fave mug or cup*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have one as I don't drink tea or coffee

Do you iron often or leave it all week and do a huge pile all at once?


----------



## natalielongstaff

All at once

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just the essentials

What salad dressing do you like?


----------



## natalielongstaff

blue cheese

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## The Fetherstons

Ham salad sandwich

Which is your fave perfume???


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel Coco and Coco Mademoiselle

What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast with mushrooms & sweetcorn

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna & cucumber

*What are your fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

It varies but I often go for salt and vinegar.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## silver apple

Diet coke
*
Have you ever had a speeding fine?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Have you?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

no, I've never had a speeding fine, thank goodness!


* What are you cooking for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

beef casserole and dumplings

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

When was the last time you had a parking ticket?


----------



## silver apple

About 3 years ago.  I walked home from town then remembered I had driven in.  By the time I walked back I had a ticket
*
Are you arty?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Football 

Do you have a middle name ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

yep, i have 2 xD

what are your favourite names?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I like mine 

Have you had a good day ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

yes, very.

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep, pretty good

Whats your favourite film


----------



## Tinks1984

I'd have to say Dirty Dancing 

*Do you follow any sports teams?*


----------



## les2425

just the scores of newcastle  united like to see them back in the premiership it will do the city some good.

what is the biggest surpise you gave youre partner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A trip to New York.

Chocolate or crisps?


----------



## Muscateer

Both

What's the plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*What about you ? What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddlers this mornin, thats it for now

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, jeans, Nassau t-shirt and cardy

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in september 

Do you have your make -up on ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite perfume/aftershave?*


----------



## Muscateer

Most Chanel perfumes and aftershaves

Are you having lunch with anyone today?


----------



## mandymouse

No not today

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No tv not on which is unusual

Do you like a fried egg sunny side up or flipped?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sunny side up.

If you could only eat one meal for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## les2425

bangers and mash with onion gravy and onion rings

wear do you have breakfast in florida ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

In the villa.

what did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## Muscateer

Cereal and OJ

Do you have a nickname for your partner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

johnny cash 

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## les2425

taking it easy and relaxing trying to get over my cold.

what do normally have for breakfast ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast

Whats your fave colour


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont know

Have you had any snow today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, thank God. 

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats your fave song ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment its Replay by Iyaz (it was always on the radio when we were on holiday)

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue !

Do you have gold jewellary that you no longer need ?


----------



## Muscateer

Need it all and would defo not be sending it to that cash for gold folk

Whats your fav flavour of milkshake?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mango

Where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Have been watching Lost and having a wine or two but heading off to bed soon

Do you ever play board games?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, ludo is a family fave.

Have you ever been to Disneyland Paris?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Many times :]

What's the best concert you've ever been to?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A tie between Maroon 5 who I saw in a small venue and Take That last summer in Wembley Stadium.

What's been your fave?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I've never been to one..
But I <3 the Mathew Street Festival in Liverpool every year 
And I'm going to see Cobra Starship next month 

What's your favourite film?


----------



## les2425

nottinghill.

who is youre fav disney character ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne movies

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to the library with the kids

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to Birmingham with Kerry, hopefully getting her some birthday presents and having a bit of lunch (and maybe a cocktail )

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have to take my mum to heathrow fri night so im going to drive to joh's and stay overnight...not sure what we will do Sat. sunday will be spent cleaning i think 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Leggings and a long top


What did you watch on TV last night?


----------



## silver apple

A little bit
*
Do you have long hair?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just below my shoulders, need to have it cut

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Dark blonde at the moment. 

What is your favourite piece of clothing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my purple shoes

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

don't know yet...

What have you done this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We went to the library

what about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

A couple hours in pool then went for some food shopping and had lunch out.

Are you going out for a meal this weekend?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't think so, I'm saving the pennies! 

Can you dance?


----------



## natalielongstaff

think so 

have you ever been to a medium/ psychic ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes once

What colour is your favourite handbag?


----------



## mandymouse

Black with different coloured Mickey heads on it :

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Muscateer

American Idol

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Don't know yet 

Whens ur next Disney holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know 

*What was the last book you read ? and did you enjoy it ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm in the process of reading the Brits' Guide To New York. It's very informative! 

Do people think your Disney obsession is weird?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I don't read books.


Whats your fav fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The last subject of the day 


What colour is your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

How old are you ?


----------



## silver apple

36*

What's your fave 'chain' restaurant?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tgi's

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Dimplenose

The One Show

What TV programme will you never miss?


----------



## mandymouse

Dr. Who, 24, Lost and Ashes to Ashes

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

none

Have you ?


----------



## Thumper_Man

Some peanut M&M's.  Yum.

Do you watch reality shows?  If so, which is your favorite?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I watch mst of them  i dont have a real fave tho

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

nothing on the go at the mo....

do you tweet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What is to the left of you ?


----------



## mandymouse

A table with my cup, photos and the phone on

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## Ware Bears

A photo of youngest DD for her bus pass

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## silver apple

Lasagne
*
Have you been watching Glee?*


----------



## les2425

no

what ride in disney would you not go on ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the teacups 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Ware Bears

A snickers bar 

*What is your fave chocolate bar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bourneville

who is your best friend ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

i have 2. one i've known since i was 4 and one since year 10 :]

what is your favourite website to go on apart from the DIS?


----------



## Thumper_Man

You mean there are other websites than DIS?    j/k.  You Tube.  

Have you ever traveled to another country?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Yep  I've been to.. 24 countries, I think xD

What is your favourite number?


----------



## sdemore

Thirteen

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunday roast dinner

How many years have you been driving?


----------



## les2425

22 years.

have you scored a strike on ten pin bowling ?


----------



## mandymouse

A few times

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Having a natter to you this morning 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*Are you still tired ?* I am


----------



## jjk

yes,but at least i have the day off 

*are you going out this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sort of 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

My work things, black trousers and red jumper 

*What was the last thing you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Princess and the frog

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gold.

What colour is your top today?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

have to take my mum to Heathrow tonight, as im only an hour away from Joh it would seem rude not to pop in ! im staying there tonigt and then spending most of saturday with her 

Sunday will be spent cleaning etc (might take the kids to the cinema tho)

WHATS FOR LUNCH ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese sandwich

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A c/d this morning

When did you last have your hair cut ?


----------



## tennisfan

Too long ago, needs doing soon!

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Thumper_Man

DW

Are you traveling within the next month?  If so, where?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Apart from driving to heathrow later ! not really

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## silver apple

Adam, my ds

What's for supper?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roast chicken.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## silver apple

I'm at work until 7pm, then home for a take-away with dh.

What's 'your song' with your dp?


----------



## Muscateer

Journey's Open Arms

What time did you get up today?


----------



## jjk

7 ish

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Popping into town for some breakfast this morning

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where are you going ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Think we will be staying in this weekend.

Will you be doing anything exciting tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

After an extemely late night/early morning, I will probably be in bed by 10 - so no 

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

It's Complicated

When is your birthday?


----------



## wilma-bride

March 20th

*What star sign are you - and are you 'typical'?*


----------



## les2425

airies and i think i am.

what you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Either a chippy or a Chinese

*What do you like to order from a Chinese takeaway ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Egg fried rice, Beef curry, seaweed and prawn toast


Do u like indian food?


----------



## Muscateer

Love it

Have you treated yourself to anything today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

London Irish v Leinster rugby match

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A Mini Eggs Dessert

Whats for dinner 2moro?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

Whats your fave song at the moment ?


----------



## les2425

pixie lott, cry me out

what is the strangest thing to happen to you in a disney park ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some not-so-charming French boys accosted my friend and I and asked to stay in our room! 

How about you?


----------



## silver apple

My dd (just 3 at the time) was sick in the lazy river at BB.  No strange, but very embarrasing!

What was the last take-away you had?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chinese takeaway


Do you smoke?


----------



## Muscateer

No and don't like people smoking near me either.

What's the plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea at the moment

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping,cleaning ironing etc

What time did you get up ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

8.30 


What's for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we might go out

Whats for lunch


----------



## mandymouse

Spaghetti Bolognaise for dinner 

*Are you doing any housework today ?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes - I've got a pile of ironing to do.  

Do you have a favourite city?


----------



## Muscateer

New York

What are you wearing today?


----------



## silver apple

No Idea - still in pj's at the moment.

Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Do you have a cleaner ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No but I wish I did 

*What are you listening to at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

MTV

whats your favourite holiday souvenir ?


----------



## Ware Bears

From my latest holiday it's a model of the Wonder

*What's yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a dcl photo frame

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing ~ just finished World Without End (sequel to Pillars of the Earth) and am now cross because I enjoyed it so much and it's finished   

*What's the view from your nearest window?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the houses across the road

do you like baking ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Where is your next holiday to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt

Do you have an avon lady ?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What sort of films do you like, thriller, romance, sci-fi?


----------



## mandymouse

Action and sci-fi

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel face cream

Are you planning any weekends away soon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A few 

have you had your dinner yet ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No, not yet .

*What are you wearing on your hands?*


----------



## Thumper_Man

Nothing on my right hand, my wedding ring on my left.

Will you be watching the NFL conference championships today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching dancing on ice

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm looking forward to 24 starting tonight 

*Have you got any plans for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## les2425

we are starting to plan are wedding getting married on friday 17th aug this years so lots to do, going to confirm the church on tuesday.

what are you upto to this weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

No plans yet 

What time did you get up today?


----------



## les2425

6.30 am

what are you upto today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum

*What about you ? What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im really not sure yet

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie Mouse top and jeans

*Where do you do your weekly shop ? and on what day ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Al Fair or Carrefour on a Wednesday

Are you planning to buy anything today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A birthday present for one of the boys i childmind

Where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

face cream

Do you have indoor plants?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What colour is your lipstick today ?


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Haha im a guy...Ive not got any on...i only wear it at weekends!

Anything important happening in Feb?


----------



## silver apple

Not really, a few outings for half-term maybe.

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Blue/grey. 

How long is your hair?


----------



## Goofysmate

Short


*What colour is your car*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Silver  

What decade was your home built?


----------



## mandymouse

1980's I think

*What was your fave subject at school ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The last one 


Whats your fav theme park ride?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ToT

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had chicken & sweetcorn mayo roll

What was the last thing you bought online?


----------



## natalielongstaff

groceries

What other sites do you have open at the mo ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

None.

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

None as my laptop on a go slow

Have you had a afternoon snack?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a couple of choccie digestives

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in september

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sausage n mash.....


What was your most memorable christmas gift when you were a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my cindy house

What network is your mobile on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Orange

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

CBB and I might start watching "The Good Wife".

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Dr Who and Torchwood, the telly looks rubbish tonight 

*What is your current fave perfume?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, Marc jacobs

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

I went to bed around 10.45pm

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to an appointment and Sainsbury's, and then into Nuneaton

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown dress and brown boots

What star sign are you ?


----------



## jjk

Taurus

*what is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## les2425

ck one.

what is youre fav disney ride and how many time did you ride in a row ?


----------



## Muscateer

Rock n Rollercoaster 5 times in a row, just before it officially opened, think we were the guinea pigs

How's the weather today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

but chilly.

When did you last have your haircut?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cant remember !

What colour are your eyes ?


----------



## mandymouse

Blue

*Describe the last photo taken on your camera *


----------



## Muscateer

My hubbie and daughter all glammed up for a night out last weekend

What's for lunch?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A wholemeal prawn roll and a pack of ryvita minis

Did you go a single sex or mixed school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mixed

is your tv/rdio on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

TV is on, poorly girl is vegging on the sofa...

Do you take photos using your phone?


----------



## Muscateer

Sometimes

When is your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Saturday

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes but only the essentials.

When are you next getting your hair done?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im having my fringe cut this week

Do you colour your hair ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes and next appointment on Sunday

What snack do you have when you go to the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

salted popcorn

Is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

yes it's on low as DD is home ill 

Describe your perfect day all to yourself...


----------



## les2425

mmm going out for a walk on a really hot day and finding a think wedge of £50 note 

have you ever been in florida when a hurricane came in and what was it like ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Went to McDs

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure i can narrow it down !!!

What games consoles do you own ?


----------



## Muscateer

PS2, PS3, PSP and Wii

Do you tie your hair back when you can't be bothered with it?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, its too short

Whats your fave month of the year ?


----------



## mandymouse

Anytime in the Summer 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Catching up on Heroes on demand 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dog and cat

Do you have any candles burning at the mo ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes Yankee candle mango peach salsa, it smells quite nice!!

*Do you watch any reality TV shows and if so what is your favourite?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## les2425

harry potter and the half bloody prince

are you looking forward to the wizarding world of harry potter opening ?


----------



## Thumper_Man

Definitely  

Are you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

yes i am, just hope it is open when i go.


Whats your fav tv programme?


----------



## les2425

hustle

what time did you get up ?


----------



## Muscateer

7

What's your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off into town and getting my hair trimmed

*What about you ? what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to the panto, and im going out sat night

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jeans and a check blouse...

Do you have an iPod?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

do you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little Shuffle one

*What was the last CD you bought or downloaded ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Stereophonics - Keep calm and carry on & Queen - Absolute 

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes the ironing & hoovering

*What is for lunch?*


----------



## Muscateer

It was called a Mumbai Connection, chicken with curry mayo on ciabatta

Are you visiting anyone this afternoon?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, in all day today - eldest DD is off sick from school  

Where was the best beach you've visited?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Some beach in Corfu. LOL! i dont do beaches.


Whens your next day off?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Saturday

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know 

*Are you a lie by the pool with a book kind of person ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not really, I try it but never last long....

What is the next thing you have to look forward to ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going out sat night

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

Do you share your birthday with anyone famous?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cloudy.

Where was your first ever holiday to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spain

Whats your fave flavour of crisps ?


----------



## mandymouse

Currently it's Prawn Cocktail

*What is your fave sandwich filling ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

On an indulgent day I'd "the Ruben" is my fave sarnie (salt beef, gherkin, relish and cheese)  otherwise, I love a roast chicken sandwich

What is your favourite Pasta sauce?


----------



## natalielongstaff

carbonarra

who is your fave singer ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Of all time probably Frank Sinatra but currently I like Lilly Allen 

Who has the next birthday in your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matt in march

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## jamjar84

Pasta bake and fish.  

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## natalielongstaff

neighbours

Are you tired ?


----------



## jamjar84

Always!! 

What was the first single you bought?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Are you currently dieting ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope, I am pregnant, but pregnancy always puts me off eating, so I will probably be losing weight.  

What is your star sign?


----------



## natalielongstaff

congratulations 

im a virgo

what about you ?


----------



## jamjar84

Thanks.  

I'm a Gemini.  

What colour is your car?


----------



## natalielongstaff

silver
What room of the house are you in ?


----------



## jamjar84

My bedroom. 

Are you on a laptop or desktop?


----------



## natalielongstaff

laptop

Do you have pets ?


----------



## jamjar84

Just a husband.  

What are your favourite pair of shoes like?


----------



## natalielongstaff

they are black killer heels with a diamonte bow on the front

whats your fave choc bar ?


----------



## jamjar84

Not sure it counts, but I'd say Creme Egg at the moment.  

What was the last thing you recorded on your Sky plus box?


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got Sky +, but we recorded 24

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

magazine earlier

Whats on your tv tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

CBB.

Do you listen to the radio or have the TV on in the morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i have the pc on 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jamjar84

In a couple of hours, I would go now, but have to stay up to take an anti-biotic.  

What do you usually drink in the morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee

what are your fave pizza toppings ?


----------



## jamjar84

Olives and sweetcorn. 

What are yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and bacon

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## les2425

coffee

what do you think of this new i-pad thingy from apple ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i want one !

what football team do you support ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

LIVERPOOL! 

do you play any sports?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

Whats your favourite soft drink ?


----------



## jamjar84

Diet Pepsi.  

What's your favourite Oasis song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wanderwall (im not a fan )

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## jamjar84

Yes, mickey mouse ones no less.  

What did you want to be when you were a kid?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

a bin driver or a princess. no joke. xD

did you make a snowman this year?


----------



## A Small World

A teacher (which I did do for a while)

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roast gammon and veggies 

Have you had any alcohol tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

have you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

If you're dieting, what do you miss the most?


----------



## jamjar84

NO! Nor any other night for a long time.  

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## A Small World

Tea

What flavour crisps do you like best


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## les2425

in the next 5 mins

are you doing any work on the house this year ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet

Are you planning on changing your car this year?


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's not that old

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to watch matthew's assembly and then pottering around the house

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Cov this morning, then getting my nails done at lunch time 

*Who is the next person in your house to celebrate their birthday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

matt, 6th March

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nassau t-shirt and jeans

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Feb, Claire's wedding party

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The lady on the Gym reception.

If you're dieting, what do you miss the most?


----------



## darthtatty

To be honest- nothing. With SW you can have anything but you just limit it. Theres lots more other things to enjoy 

When did you last go to the cinema and what did you see?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A few weeks ago, the princess and the frog

whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Last Saturday, I saw Avatar (HIGHLY recommended! ).

What was the first concert you went to?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Wham!  1984.

What is the best concert youve been to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

take that

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Clear chicken noodle soup.

What was your favourite TV show as a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

grange hill 

Have you ever broken any bones ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, thank goodness

*Which room are you in at the minute ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lounge, kids are on the wii

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, a bit of hoovering, washing and ironing

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

CBB.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

silent witness and cbb

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn.

What colour is your duvet cover?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown n cream

do you take sugar in your tea/coffee


----------



## PoppyAnna

one.

Do you take your coffee black of white?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White, no sugar

Do you do your own ironing or pay someone else ?


----------



## darthtatty

I hardly ever have any ironing but if i have any i do it myself

do you wear make up


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

How long have you lived in your current home?


----------



## natalielongstaff

over 9yrs

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## les2425

home and away watching it from the hard-drive.

what disney ride did you ride and say to youre self never again ?

mine was mission space


----------



## Ware Bears

Snap!!  It took me years to pluck up the courage to ride it only to be so disappointed ~ I think Star Tours is more exciting! 

*What is your favourite attraction at WDW?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tower of terror

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda, housework and off to Coventry tonight

*What about you, what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tots group this morning, might go shopping this afternoon

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Tinks1984

7.30am

*What's your favourite site to visit except the DIS?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably Topshop. 

What's yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Facebook

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm eating a Coco Pops cereal bar now. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing exciting !

Is your heating on ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

What have you eaten today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast, choc biscuit and 2 cups of tea

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully nothing 

*Describe your current fave going out outfit*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure i have one !

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had chicken burger & oven chips

*What did you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Danauk

Celeb big brother

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

3/4 bottle of pinot grigio

What about you ?


----------



## Tinks1984

My glass of Jackson Triggs - Yum! 

*What was the last party you went too?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nye

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

After CBB about 11ish I think....

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, cant live without one

Whats your fave theme park in the uk ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Alton Towers 

*What's yours? And your favourite ride from there?*


----------



## tennisfan

Alton Towers but I haven't been for years but it was Nemesis

*What time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.55am

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## jjk

no

*what are your plans for today?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working then going to my friends house for the evening for a board game night.


*What are you doing next weds?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Work & Pilates afterwards 

*Do you have to food shop this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I did it yesterday

*Are you planning on buying yourself something this weekend ? is so, what?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive brought a dress today 

What are you up to today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Been to gym and catching up with housework

What's for lunch today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jacket potato and cheese

What toppings do you like on your jacket potato ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese or tuna & sweetcorn

*What is your favourite starter?*


----------



## Grumpy John

pate with toast

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for a meal & cinema with a friend

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, some kind of takeaway perhaps

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tonight  going into town

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Ware Bears

DISing and adding borders to my photopass photos.

*What are you up to tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for a meal for my mums birthday to make up for the horrible meal we went out too a couple of weeks ago

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My mother-in-law is taking us out for lunch

*When is your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## mandymouse

It will be to Orlando, I just don't know when 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just had my hair coloured and cut and need to start clearing out cupboards before I move.

What about you?


----------



## jjk

I am working until around 4 

*will you be having a sunday roast?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, we're off to TGI Fridays for Kerry's birthday

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## Muscateer

Will be a facial tomorrow

Do you still have your pjs on?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lola

where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

Do you wash your own car?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the kids do 

What colour is you hair ?


----------



## A Small World

Blonde

Has it snowed again where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes ! not much though

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## A Small World

Toast and jam

What was the last dvd you watched?


----------



## natalielongstaff

can't remember

who was your first crush ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Celeb wise .. Leonardo Dicaprio mmmm


*Where were you born?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nuneaton

what is your fave holiday destination ( other than disney )


----------



## Muscateer

Cyprus 

What's for lunch?


----------



## Danauk

Ham salad sandwich (we are having the roast dinner this evening.)

*What was the last theme park you were in?*


----------



## Muscateer

Probably IOA

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

WDW 2010 t-shirt and jeans

*What is your fave kind of Easter Egg ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a chocolate one 

what car do you drive ?


----------



## Muscateer

R32 and Audi A4

What's for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have been out for lunch, i had gammon

do you have pets ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

I've got an 8 year old black lab called Sam. He's adorable  Very much part of the family!


What's your favourite book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men

what teams do you support ?


----------



## tennisfan

Its not about the bike by Lance Armstrong & Of Mice & Men

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Iyaz - Replay

*Will you be watching Dancing on Ice tonight ?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes watching it now

Are you?


----------



## Danauk

No

What time will you be getting up tomorrow?


----------



## gemmybear83

6am 
*
What is your favourite day of the week?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

fri evening/saturday

What is your fave reality tv show ?


----------



## les2425

dancing on ice.

what are you having for supper tonight ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had some tortilla crisps

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

A bit late as I have to adjust to going onto night shifts for the week from tomorrow


*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

gammon

what are your fave shoes like ?


----------



## mandymouse

Purple high heeled shoes

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im really not sure

What about you ?


----------



## fatdave42

I am off to work soon.

*Waht time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep. Nassau t-shirt and jeans

*What are your plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

other than picking my mum up from heathrow on sunday...none yet

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Going to Abu Dhabi to suss out where I will be living

Have you had breakfast yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, toast and coffee

Whats the weather like ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

cloudy but dry and a bit chilly

What's for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably chicken & pasta as i'm on night shifts for the next 4 nights

*What is you job?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

childminder

Whats your fave animal ?


----------



## Muscateer

Am not a animal person

Have you had a snack this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Who was the last person you've spoken too ?


----------



## Ware Bears

A friend on the phone

*What room are you in at the moment?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lounge

Do you have wallpaper on your lounge walls?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Do you have a garden?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

what's your favourite smilie ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Look at my tag 

*What's yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

this one !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crackers 

*Have you done all of your chores today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Sort of

Are you a member of any groups/clubs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you brought yourself anything today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Got a facial and pedicure and bought some nail oil

Do you have a gas or electric hob?


----------



## natalielongstaff

gas

Summer or winter ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Summer 

*What is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lola, marc jacobs

Whats your fave sandwich filling ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna & cucumber

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

A holiday to Disneyland Paris! 

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a dress

do you have sugar in your tea/coffee


----------



## fav_is_tink

a pink tshirt from George at Asda with Minnie & Mickey on it, for my summer WDW trip

any plans for this afternoon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

what colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had on white flip flops

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## disney_princess_85

My mum. 

Where would you live if you could live anywhere?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Florida

Are you tired today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes. 

What is your favourite form of exercise?


----------



## natalielongstaff

erm none !!

whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Curry apparently, courtesy of my mum. 

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Veggie Lasagne

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Honestly, there are too many too choose from! I'm a veggie so it's pasta, pasta, pasta for me! 

Chips: skinny or chunky?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol

How many people are in your house now ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not at home. 

If you could be any age again, what would you be?


----------



## Muscateer

Early 20's and carefree

If you have people round do you cook or all get takeaway?


----------



## natalielongstaff

take-away

how old are your children ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't have any. 

Do you want more kids than you've already got?


----------



## Muscateer

No just have the one and never wanted anymore

Are you going to see any bands in next few weeks?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

YES 
All Time Low and Cobra Starship this week 

Are you on a laptop or computer?


----------



## PoppyAnna

laptop at the mo...

What month is your birthday?


----------



## fav_is_tink

May


What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching TV

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

espn 

what was the last thing you ate or drank ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

ate - chicken and veggies drank - soda water & lime

bath or shower?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just had my dinner.  Cod, mash, runner beans and peas.

Do you have freckles?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

are you in your jammies yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, but any minute now....

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

have you got any holidays booked ?


----------



## darthtatty

natalielongstaff said:


> yes
> 
> have you got any holidays booked ?



No 
should be going to OZ for christmas but dont think thats going to happen. Def going to WDW next August though 

when are you next going to WDW?


----------



## wilma-bride

August - can't wait 

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

princess and the frog

what car do you drive ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Ford Fiesta

What size shoes do you wear?


----------



## natalielongstaff

size 5

What have you got on your feet at the moment ?


----------



## A Small World

my comfy slipper boots

Are you burning a candle at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

No but have some coconut candles sitting ready to

Do you jump out of bed or press the snooze button?


----------



## mandymouse

Usually jump out of bed

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group and washing !

what time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dress, opaque tights and boots

What are you having for breakfast ?


----------



## jjk

yogurt and coffee

*is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its damp

Are you working today ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes


did you sleep well last night?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, although it took me a while to drop off (gone midnight when I fell asleep)

*Do you read any magazines regularly?*


----------



## mandymouse

I buy Look magazine each week

*What is your fave curry ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken Dopiaza or Butter Chicken

What do you order from the chippy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and mush pie and chips

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Tomato soup. 

What did you last have to drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes quite a bit

Do you have any weddings to go to this year?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

What was your first car?


----------



## Muscateer

Ford Sierra

What was yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ford Fiesta!

Sweets or chocolate?


----------



## wilma-bride

Chocolate every time (although I am very partial to fizzy cola bottles )

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

a margarita

what's your fav song right now?


----------



## wilma-bride

Lady Gaga 'Bad Romance'

*What is your favourite fast food?*


----------



## Muscateer

McDonalds

Have you had a snack this afternoon?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, a WW Wafer bar

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Muscateer

This weekend, going to Abu Dhabi

Whats for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork steaks

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## jjk

as little as possible 

*what are you having for dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza

What flavour of ice-cream do you go for?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have a favourite as such

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

The cookie dough ice cream served on Castaway Cay is the best 

*What is your current fave cocktail ?*


----------



## Danauk

a mojito

What colour is your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Any minute now

*What is your favourite rollercoaster/thrill ride?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Big Thunder Mountain

*What's yours?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Rock 'n' Rollercoaster :]

Favourite song at the moment?


----------



## Muscateer

Just heard Everybody Hurts for Haiti and thought it was really good

What time did you get up?


----------



## les2425

7am

what you doing today ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got today to myself, and I'm off into Nuneaton

*Are you dressed yet ? what are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black leggings, brown jumper and brown boots

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

6.15am


*What is your fav drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

what have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No brekkie for me (will have a cereal bar when I get to work)

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A dress

What time are you working today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

7am-3pm


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet.

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

no idea yet 

*when is your next night out? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

have you got any make-up on ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes


What colour mascara do you wear?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Black 

Do you wear eyeshadow?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes

What do you prefer a swimming cossie or bikini?


----------



## Muscateer

Cossie for serious swimming and bikini for sunbathing and cooling off in water

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

Do you have nice handwriting?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I like to think i have.


Whens your next disney Holiday?


----------



## fav_is_tink

WDW trip at end of June / July for two weeks


Are you listening to the radio right now?


----------



## disney_princess_85

In just over two weeks' time to Disneyland Paris! 

Can you speak more than one language?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes but not fluently, can get by in Arabic and French

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

What is the best hotel you've ever stayed in?


----------



## Muscateer

Wow factor a suite at the Emirates Towers in Dubai and for view Lodge on the Loch at Loch Lomond

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

The Polynesian Resort

*Where did you stay on your first visit to Disney (World or Lands) ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

First ever visit we stayed off-site at the Quality Inn International.  First Disney hotel we stayed at was Pop Century 

*What is your favourite UK restaurant?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Probably a Greek place in Manchester called Dimitris.

What is your favourite WDW restaurant?


----------



## wilma-bride

That's a toughie but, out of the ones we've tried, I would probably say Wolfgang Puck Cafe at DTD.

*What is your favourite month of the year and why?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

That's interesting Joh, I've been considering WPC for our next trip but no-one ever seems to mention it! 

My favourite month is December because I love Christmas and all the festive cheer!

How about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

disney_princess_85 said:


> That's interesting Joh, I've been considering WPC for our next trip but no-one ever seems to mention it!



We've had two really lovely meals there - and the cocktails are pretty nice too 



disney_princess_85 said:


> My favourite month is December because I love Christmas and all the festive cheer!
> 
> How about you?



My favourite month is March because that's (usually) when the weather starts to get warmer and things look altogether much brighter.  Plus, my Birthday is in March 

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

snickers or bourneville

What colour is your car ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Silver


What's for lunch?


----------



## Muscateer

Had a mushroom and swiss burger from Hardees

What is your next DIY project in the house?


----------



## mandymouse

DD's bedroom

*How often do you get your hair cut ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Every 12 weeks and only a tiny bit when I do. Colour every 6 weeks though

Do you have any nights out this weekend?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing.


Whens your birthday?


----------



## Muscateer

31st August

How old was you when you got your ears pierced?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Maybe 11?


Do you like piercings?


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm not a big fan of them, no 

*What is your favourite smell?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cut grass, reminds me of summer

do you watch daytime tv


----------



## Muscateer

Not really, sometimes have tv on at lunchtime

Did you have a 21st birthday party?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

would you like to renew your wedding vows


----------



## Muscateer

Have often thought it would be nice but not sure

Was you a girlie girl or bit of a tomboy when you were younger?


----------



## natalielongstaff

girlie, still am

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Brits Guide to New York. 

What is your favourite book?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of mice and men 

Do you have any hobbies ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Shopping and booking holidays! 

What is your favourite clothes shop?


----------



## Muscateer

Bit of a fitness freak then don't feel so bad when supping the booze

Salted or Sweet popcorn at the cinema?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Sweet!


What was the last film you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

salted

is your heating on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

every 2 days

what are you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no idea yet maybe pasta

*what colour are your nails?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Very dark purple, almost black. 

Do you have a hidden talent?


----------



## wilma-bride

They're not painted at the moment

*What colour is your hair (and is it natural)?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's a reddy brown.  It used to be brown, but it has too much grey in it now 

*What are you wearing on your feet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

socks and boots

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing at the moment

Are you doing anything tonight?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Just going to the gym, oh the joy!

What is your favourite cosmetic product?


----------



## Muscateer

YSL Touche Eclat

Whats yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

touche eclat - approaching 40, it's worth the investment 

what's your fave?  (good question)


----------



## natalielongstaff

lipgloss

Who is your fave singer ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Don't traditionally like female vocalists but I do like Lily Allen.

What time do you have your evening meal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

around 5.30pm

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Estee Lauder - Beautiful

*What is your favourite smiley?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

this one

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I'm still in my work clothes.

*Who is your favorite Disney character?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like the princesses

Who is yours ?


----------



## A Small World

Eeyore - hes so cuddly

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Do you like spicy foods ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I love chilli and curry as long as its not too hot

are you doing anything else while dissing


----------



## natalielongstaff

reading

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

soon but will carry on dissing in bed

what was the last thing you drank?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing at the moment

*Do you have anything planned?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I'm going to see All Time Low tomorrow, I'm going to see Cobra Starship on Friday and I'm probably going shopping on Saturday 

What does your username mean?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I like the Disney princesses (and would like to be one ) and 85 is my birth year!

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Ugly Betty and Gossip Girl :]

Favourite TV character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

house

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum and Bek

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to see a friend for coffee

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am

*What did you enjoy about yesterday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

talking to joh

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

My work items, top and pants from Next.

*What have you had for breakfast, if anything?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet, it's too early

*Do you buy your partner anything for Valentine's Day ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a card

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

My boyfriend 23rd May


*Whats your fav song at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

don't stop believin, journey

What make-up have you got on ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Just foundation (and that's only so people know I'm actually alive) 

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Orlando 3rd May


*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## wilma-bride

25th August

*Do you have any cuddly toys?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, far too many! Anyone would think my bedroom belonged to a five year old. 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Creme brulee

What would be your dream car?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A pink convertible Beetle.

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A tour around the US

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I've already eaten mine (I'm starving today) - crackers and a packet of wotsits

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hmm, not sure probably desperate housewives

What time are you working till ?


----------



## wilma-bride

1.30ish, then I've got a governor's meeting

*What are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nothing exciting planned, I need to save money for my hols!

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

quiet weekend here as well

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

going into work 

what's the weather like with you today?


----------



## les2425

dry, foggy but cold

what you having for dinner ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

How old are your kids (if you have them )


----------



## wilma-bride

6, 15 and 16 

*Do you have any secret ambitions?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't think mine is a big secret, but I really want to work for Disney Cruise Line

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Up in the air

Who is your favourite male movie star?


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's tough. I tend to like characters rather than actors. I would probably have to go with Mark Ruffalo.

Where will you go for your next holiday?


----------



## jamjar84

Joaquin Phoenix, though since he's retired from movies, I'll say Johnny Depp.  

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Midday, but I am off sick and therefore have an excuse

Are you a morning or a night person?


----------



## jamjar84

Neither atm, will sleep at any time.  I guess I'd say night if I had to choose.  

Who was the last text message you sent to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH

Where will you go for your next holiday?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Paris 

Do you tan easily?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

When did you last have a takeaway ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't even remember

What is your favourite theme park?


----------



## natalielongstaff

MK

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Quorn Fillet, Green Beans and oven chips

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

march, its a busy month !

What time do you have your evening meal ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends on my shifts, usually some time between 19:00 and 21:00

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 5.30 ish depends on the kids activities

what colour is your car ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We don't own a car

What is your favourite room in your home?


----------



## jamjar84

Probably my bedroom, as my lovely comfy bed is there. 

 What was the last room you decorated?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our living room

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are having a baking day on Sat and then on Sun i have to drive to heathrow to pick up my mum

what was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## jamjar84

Slumdog Millionaire!! Haven't been to the cinema since the week before my daughter was born. :O

What is the next film you are planning to see at the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Did You Hear About the Morgans?, which was seriously funny

What is your all time favourite film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

When is your next day off ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Officially Saturday, but I am off sick at the moment

Where did you go on your very first holiday?


----------



## jamjar84

I think it was to Scarborough when I was very little. First holiday abroad was to Norway when I was 3.  

Where is the furthest away from home that you have been?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Southern California

How about you?


----------



## jamjar84

Chicago I think, or is Orlando further? 

How many continents have you been to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

3, Europe, North America and Asia

If you could go to anywhere in the world, where would you like to go?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

How old are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

35

How old are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

37

Where were you born ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Manchester.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I would love to have one.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

do you have pets ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Yes a [nearly 9 year old] black labrador called Sam 

What are you doing this evening apart from Dissing?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching TV (and it's rubbish tonight)

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chips 

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## les2425

around 10.30

what are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

working

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Trying not to eat 

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## A Small World

drinking a cup of tea now as we speak

do you have long or short hair


----------



## les2425

short.

what time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working, cleaning shopping etc

Where do you do your supermarket shop ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Morrisons

*How is ur hair today? up or down or bed? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

its down and freshly washed 

are you working today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes till 3 


Whats your fav Disney hotel?


----------



## natalielongstaff

So far Kidani village

when is your next holiday


----------



## Ware Bears

August to London

*When is yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Shhhh  I'm still in my pjs

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh i wish !

Pizza

Will you be watching Lost tonight ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im between books

Is your radio/tv on ?


----------



## jjk

just popped the radio on

*are you going out tonight ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dog and cat

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A cereal bar.

What is your favourite memory?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our honeymoon to Florida

What is yours?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The day Matt asked me out 


Whens your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hopefully next week Saturday as this is our anniversary, but no plans as yet

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Twilight



When is your birthday?:


----------



## dolphingirl47

14th November

What is the most exotic place you have ever been to?


----------



## wilma-bride

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is the most exotic place you have ever been to?



Probably Castaway Cay - we don't really 'do' exotic!

*What is your favourite restaurant in the UK?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The Nags Head (4AA) in Great missenden AMAZING!


Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bem Brasil just down the road from where I live

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Jelly Baby


Whats in your fridge?


----------



## wilma-bride

Natasha&Matt said:


> The Nags Head (4AA) in Great missenden AMAZING!



I've been there Tasha and, I agree, it is lovely

Skyy Berry Martini (they don't do them at WDW anymore though )
*
What is your favourite ice cream flavour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## wilma-bride

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is your guilty pleasure?



Hotel Chocolat or Thorntons choccies - yum!

*What is the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Turn the heater on, then GMTV then go for a shower.


Who is your fav movie Actor?


----------



## natalielongstaff

David boreanaz

whats for lunch ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


Whats for dinner?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pork steaks with jacket potato

*Do you have any 'unusual' talents?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so 

*Will you be watching Lost tonight ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Definitely 

*What is your favourite movie genre?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

thrillers

What perfume have you got on ?


----------



## wilma-bride

None today - Eau de Natural 

*How many hours sleep do you usually get each night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

8

and you ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

try for 8 too!

what radio station do you listen to?


----------



## tennisfan

KM FM & Magic

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cloudy.

Are you doing anything tonight?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

i'm going to see one of my favourite bands, cobra starship! 

last thing you bought?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A trip to Paris!

How about you?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

disney_princess_85 said:


> A trip to Paris!
> 
> How about you?



All Time Low's latest CD, which they signed when I met them yesterday :]

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a great deal 

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I'mma persuade the mothership to let me go on the computer .  It's easier than persuading Gary  Or chatting to Fil if he has any free time xD

What's your fave book to read?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You or Harry Potter books

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gossip Girl.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost

Will you be having any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm trying to stay off it for a couple of weeks 

*What about you ? are you having a drinky or two ? if so, what ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No alcohol for me either - aren't we good 

*What did you have/are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I've made chicken wraps - yum!

*What colour is your front door?*


----------



## A Small World

White

what was the last thing you ate


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken burger & chips for my dinner

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea 

*What's your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## fatdave42

Any lol.

*Are you watching TV now, if you are, what are you watching?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Pop Star to Opera Star

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

baking with my kids

What is your fave film ?


----------



## les2425

disney's The kid

what is youre fav live action disney movie ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## scojos

completing my ESTA...

whats for tea tonight?


----------



## A Small World

Not sure yet but possibly omlette

Is the sun shining where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## A Small World

nothing yet - just having a cup of tea

Do you have a favourite breakfast cereal


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont like cereals

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## A Small World

no - but about to get in the shower and get my act together

will you be having any chocolate today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Highly unlikely 

*Are you going out anywhere today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I need to go into town and get a new battery for my watch

do you wear a watch ?


----------



## scojos

only on special occasions, my lovely tink watch i got last year

whats your fav memento of your trip(s) to wdw?


----------



## mandymouse

My Christmas decorations and my photos

*Will you be having a takeaway this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no dont think so

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## A Small World

Black jeans and green long sleeved top

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

blue jeans and grey jumper

Who is your best friend


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Charley

What is your fav colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Are you working today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just housework 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera *


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was in the nightclub last swat night, my friend soph is dancing

whats on your tv?


----------



## A Small World

nothing at the moment

have you been out today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i went into town this morning

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No were stopping in wine some wine!

*When is your next holiday and where?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Egypt in september 

whats for dinner


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Chips and curry from the chippy

Do you always have a pudding?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hardly ever

What football team do you support  ?


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

The greatest football team in the world - Manchester United!

Have you seen Avatar?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

did you watch any sport today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, although DH has the 6 Nations on at the moment

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

Are you in your pj's yet


----------



## tennisfan

Fudge cake or Profiteroles

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## scojos

curry and keema naan.

what you doing tomorrow?


----------



## wilma-bride

Ironing and housework - and watching the Super Bowl 

*What are you doing tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Driving to heathrow to collect my mum

What is your nearest airport ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Bristol

*What are you wearing right now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dressing gown 

What's the next event you are looking forward to ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Chilly's wedding reception 

*When did you last dust your living room?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

last week  well john did !

Have you had your dinner yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we had a chinese takeaway

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brothers and Sisters (recorded).

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

We watched Independance Day

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## scojos

watch ds play football and then take dd swimming..

why am i not a size 8 (no thats not my interview question)

what would you change about yourself if you could and why?


----------



## A Small World

Id like to be taller, and slimmer (and younger)

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

taller and bigger bust 

whats for breakfast


----------



## A Small World

Not sure yet but Im hungry so it will have to be something soon

Are you going out today


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive been out ! 4hr round trip to heathrow....we will go out for a meal later

what time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not if I can help it - I intend to stay in my PJ's all day

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## A Small World

Im not up yet - i love dissing in bed

whats your favourite thing to have on toast


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese

Have you got any housework to do ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yes, lots, but I'm going to do it later 

*What was the last Disney film you watched?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

princess and the frog

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## Danauk

laptop

Are you having a Sunday roast today?


----------



## wilma-bride

No

*What is your favourite meat?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

at the minute its gammon

where were you born ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Canada House, in Kent

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for lunch

What is your fave perfume ?


----------



## scojos

jean paul gautier

am i the only person who reads what others have posted to their questions?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i do sometimes

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## mandymouse

A DMobo (Disney Mobile)

*Have you had any chocolate today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A chocolate hobnob

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and cloudy

If you had three wishes, what would you wish for?


----------



## Tinks1984

1. Health & Happiness for all my family & friends
2. Unlimited Disney trips for me! 
3. Enough pennies for me and my family to comfortably live.

*What was the last shop you visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush yesterday afternoon to get an new shower smoothie

What is your favourite brand of cosmetics?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Sanrio. Yep, that's the brand that makes Hello Kitty. They have good perfume and mascara ^.^

What's the last thread you posted on other than this?


----------



## natalielongstaff

disney related

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure other than the dance show hosted by Davina (can't remember the name!!)

*How many pieces of jewellary are you wearing today and that are they?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

5 rings and a watch

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A fig roll.

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## Ware Bears

Shortbread

*If you could choose your first name what would it be?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I think I'm good with Eleanor tbh :]

Who's your favourite celebrity?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Brandon Flowers or Ed Westwick.

How about you?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I love Ed Westwick!

Okay, the answer to the question: Chace Crawford 

Favourite TV show?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Gossip Girl!

What magazines do you read?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

That's my fave TV show too 

Bliss and Sugar

Same question?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Heat & Ok!


Whats ur fav film?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet, i dont feel very well !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I hope you feel better soon Nat 

I'm taking my mum to Cov, then calling in at Tesco

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

thanks hun, think ive another cold coming !!

dress last weekend

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black jeans and a black and grey jumper

*What time did you go to bed last night?*


----------



## Muscateer

9.30 as had a early morning flight today

Are you going shopping today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats the weather like ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey, cloudy and miserable

*If I gave you £5000 right now, what would you spend it on?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a disney girly holiday 

What is your fave snack food ?


----------



## Muscateer

Crisps and dip

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Still in bed so nightie lol


What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## wilma-bride

DH's Birthday on Saturday so my dad is taking us out for a meal.  Quiet Sunday 

*What is your earliest childhood memory?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

playing shops with my great auntie, with me selling her her tins of food out of her sideboard  [i was about 2 and a half - those tins were heavy!]

what's yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

lol at you selling your Aunty her own food 

Mine is of falling into a big pile of stinging nettles when I was playing 'dens' and being absolutely covered in calomine lotion by my Mum - I looked like a giant marshmallow 

*What is your favourite month of the year?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

August 


Have you ever been to DLRP?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, many times. 

What is your favourite UK theme park?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Alton Towers 

*What is your favourite place in the UK?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

London


When is your next holiday?


----------



## wilma-bride

August - can't wait 

*When did you last cry?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

At New Year - always happens?!?! 

What about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

Friday, had a crappy day 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a dog and a cat

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Ate my lunch about an hour ago lol (that's what I get for staying up all night 

*What film do you want to see at the cinema next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the lovely bones

What about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Alice in Wonderland 

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Anything with Banana!


What is your fav book?


----------



## wilma-bride

Have got loads of favourites but I really loved The Island by Victoria Hislop

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean, The Bourne Movies

*Describe the bag you're using today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A black messenger-type bag from Fossil

*When did you last have your hair cut?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

last Friday morning

Do you have nail varnish on?


----------



## wilma-bride

No but I will have tonight ready for my interview tomorrow

*Do you dye your hair?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes

Do you go to the gym?


----------



## wilma-bride

Muscateer said:


> Do you go to the gym?





*Do you like sport?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes watch most sports except cricket

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

CK one although my nose is too blocked to notice


what's for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had tomato & basil soup

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know yet.

What is your favourite make-up brand?


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm a right cheapo - Boots No 7 

*Lipstick or gloss?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lipstick

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## Muscateer

When I am nervous

When is your next night out?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Not sure, nothing planned, maybe this weekend for DS birthday or Valentines surprise?

Any plans for this afternoon?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing im still in bed 

Whats your fav meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Any Italian pasta dish

*What is your fave UK based restaurant chain ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

F&B's

what are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not much but be going to bed early, was up at 4.30 this morning.

Milk, white or dark chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dark please

Are you having a good day ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

yes  lazy day.


doing anything tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

talking to Joh

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not sure yet. 

Who is your least favourite Disney character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the princesses

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Only The Sun Online


What do you prefer Summer nights or Summer days?


----------



## natalielongstaff

days 

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

surprisingly no 

Are you in your jammies yet ?


----------



## A Small World

No its too cold

Whats on your TV at the moment


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dispatches.

what was the last thing you recieved in the post?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A book

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

9.30ish - no sleep for three nights, don't want to get run down and  so have promised myself an early one 

How much sleep do you need everynight to function normally?


----------



## natalielongstaff

About 8hrs

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## tennisfan

It depends, most nights about 6 but if I have been on nights for a week I need about 8 to catch up

*What time do you usually get u in the morning?*


----------



## A Small World

about 7.30

What was the last thing you drank


----------



## Goofysmate

A cup of Tea 


*Will you be staying in today*


----------



## Muscateer

No was out at the gym earlier but in for the rest of the day. 

Whats your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not much at all, have some tv recordings to watch so might catch up on that.

Do you ever have muesli for breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What are you wearing today


----------



## mandymouse

Jeans, Minnie t-shirt and cardy when I go out

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Watch, ear-rings and wedding ring

Are you wearing make-up today?


----------



## Tinks1984

I will be shortly 

*What was the last website you visited apart from the Dis?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Facebook

What make-up do you have on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

None yet (don't have to go out until this afternoon).

Have you got perfume/aftershave on today?


----------



## Muscateer

Chanel Chance

Do you have your five a day?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I probably average at three a day. 

What's the worst hotel you've ever stayed in?


----------



## Muscateer

Holiday Inn on International Drive 

How often do you stand on the scales when dieting?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't do scales.

If you could be a Disney character performer, who would you be?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch or Goofy

*Are you dieting ? if so, how much more weight do you want to lose ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes- around a stone.

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i am still dieting/maintaining 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not dieting all my hours in the gym and pool keeps the pounds off.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Had tomato soup and a roll, now just wondering what I will have for dinner, running stocks down for moving so not much in.

Do you tumble dry clothes?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not really.

Do you prefer Disney or Universal?


----------



## Muscateer

Like them both for different reasons so no favourite

Have you ever been a bridesmaid?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

How about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes three times many years ago at both of my brothers and my sister's weddings.

What do you order from the chippie?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually chicken burger & chips, sometime fish 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## mandymouse

As little as possible 

*What was the last thing you bought for your partner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

god knows 

who was the last person you spoke to


----------



## Muscateer

My neighbour

What's for dinner?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pizza

What are you doing 2moro night?


----------



## Muscateer

Have no idea

What film do you plan to see next at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

The lovely bones

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pizza

what's ur dream Disney hotel?


----------



## natalielongstaff

beach club villas

What star sign are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Capricorn

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jamjar84

I was thinking about watching that new thing on Channel 4 about a birth ward, but since I'm pregnant at the moment, I am not sure if I should. 

What was the last thing you put in the microwave?


----------



## mandymouse

DD had some supernoodles (or something similar - yuck !)

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

baked beans

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## jamjar84

Music 

What was yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

home economics

what network is your mobile


----------



## jamjar84

Vodafone

What kind of shower gel are you using at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dove

who is your fave cartoon character


----------



## jamjar84

Probably Eeyore 

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the news

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

pc


Wine....red / white or rose?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White...please 

Do you have dessert at home ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you?


----------



## jamjar84

No, not generally, now and again if anything catches hubby's eye at Tesco.  

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## natalielongstaff

only fruit

do you prefer a bath or shower ?


----------



## jamjar84

I prefer a bath, but we don't have a bath so have to have a shower.  

What day is your bin day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow

Do you re-cycle ?


----------



## jamjar84

No, only outlying areas have so far been given recycling bins, we live too close to the city centre. Though we do take cardboard and similar things to the recycling point.  

Who mows your lawn?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dh does it

Where did you go to school ?


----------



## les2425

newcastle upon tyne.

wear did you ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

right here, my hometown

How many houses have you lived in ?


----------



## Danauk

2, the one I grew up in and the one I bought when I got married.

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## jamjar84

Music

What supermarket do you most often use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

asda 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## jamjar84

Dinner a couple of hours ago. 

How do you take your tea?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Green, at the moment.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## jamjar84

Yeah, but haven't drunk it for about two years, due to being constantly pregnant/breatfeeding. Looking forward to a nice strong coffee in about a year.  

What do you order when you go to Starbucks?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tall double shot semi-skim latte.

What do you order?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hazlenut latte

do you prefer starbucks or costa ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not a coffee lover, so I'm not bothered about either

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working then cooking



*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## mandymouse

Holby City and Survivors

*If I gave you £100, what would you buy with it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black trousers and a smart black and white top.


*Whats your fav takeaway?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

What make-up are you wearing ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Foundation, lip gloss, blusher and mascara.


*What is your fav clothes shop?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

new look/dp

Are you working today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No I am a lady what lunches 

Do you leave on any jewellery overnight?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No 


*Do you?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just my wedding ring

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Pinky166

Avatar 3D

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Muscateer

Jeans and a vest top

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

working then cooking


What do you do for a living?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm a stay at home Mummy/housekeeper/cleaner/nurse/educator/taxi driver/banker  etc etc 

What do you do?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeap same as you, hardest job in the world

Have you had any fruit today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, a banana for breakfast

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Disney owl

a sandwhich but no idea what sort yet!

Do you have a pet?


----------



## Muscateer

No I can't stand animals

Are you visiting anyone today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Nope

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Beans on toast with mushrooms and tomatoes

*how about u ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a ww rice pot

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

CSI New York

Who did you last speak to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the kids

What perfume do you have on ?


----------



## Muscateer

Calvin Klein Euphoria

What day do you do your weekly shop?


----------



## wilma-bride

We always have ours delivered but usually get it on a Sunday morning 

*Where do you buy most of your groceries?*


----------



## Muscateer

Al Fair or Carrefour

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## wilma-bride

No 

*Do you have any brothers or sisters?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes two brothers and a sister

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

younger brother

What car do you drive ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Ford Fiesta

What about you?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I don't 

Whene was the last time you washed your hair?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yesterday

*What should you be doing now, instead of DISing?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nothing i'm in free period and have no work to do for now 

What is for dinner tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

Liver and bacon

Haha, just kidding - sausage and mash 

*What is your favourite song at the moment?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Ewww  Ermm... In my head - Jason Derulo

What's the best book you've read?


----------



## Muscateer

Think the mother and daughter talk was so funny 

Can't think of any songs at the moment that stands out

Have you had your lunch yet?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, just finished my tasty dry crackers 

*What are your plans for this afternoon?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Free period, lunch and then PE.

When do you finish work?


----------



## wilma-bride

1.30 - only 70 minutes to go 

*What are you looking forward to most at the moment?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

My next holiday at WDW *&* my 40th birthday Party 


What colour nail varnish, if any, are you wearing?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I'm wearing pink on my toes at the moment 

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Blue [but not for nail varnish lol]

what you having for lunch?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Sandwich, Frube, Crisps and a Kitkat. (Gary stole my apples)

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Muscateer

Varies anything from 9.30 to midnight

What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and bacon

Will you be going out tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

When is your next night out planned?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

When im on holiday lol


How many times have you been to WDW?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Three times 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Twice.

What's the best present you've ever received?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably my engagement ring (which I got for Christmas 8 years ago)

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Up in the air

What about you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Avatar.

What subject was/is your favourite at school?


----------



## wilma-bride

Maths - my teacher was gorgeous, which helped 

*What is your favourite dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast or Fajitas

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Lovely and sunny but very cold!

Which Disney character do you resemble the most?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Sunny but cold.



Do you have snow?


----------



## les2425

just a dusting, more ice than snow.

what you doing tonight ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going out for drinks with a friend

Do you play any sports ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not so much play but go to the gym and swim

Red, white or rose wine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

what is your fave pasta dish ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rose

Vodka/gin/other?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Vodka


When is your next holiday to DLRP?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A week on Sunday! 

What has been your best experience on a Disney holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spending time on castaway cay with Joh 

have you had snow today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, a very brief flurry. 

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes quite a flurry !!!!

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken chasseur

What shampoo do you use?


----------



## disney_princess_85

It varies. I quite like the Lush solid shampoos.

Which celebrity do you wish you could look like?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jennifer Anniston

Do you have any allergies ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeap allergic to dogs and cats

Do you use handcream?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes

When did you last have your hair cut ?


----------



## Muscateer

last week 

What are you doing this evening?


----------



## mandymouse

Just DISing and watching TV

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

still undecided !

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## Muscateer

Greys Anatomy

What time did you get up today?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

taking the kids to the library

What are you doing ?


----------



## mandymouse

I should go into town, but I don't know if I can be bothered (it's too cold!)

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

boots, leggings, a vest top and two jumpers 

Have you washed your hair this morning ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Earrings , Necklace, & bracelet.


*Do you wear Jewellery every day *


----------



## fatdave42

Just a watch.

*Is your TV on now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What radio station do you listen to the most ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Radio 1


How many Coffee's or tea have you had so far this morning


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 cups of coffee

Where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

Do you prefer white or brown bread?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

What housework are you doing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

A couple loads of washing and had a quick clean up of shower room

Do you ever burn anything when cooking?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Rarely

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing at moment but had black flip flops on earlier

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown boots

what colour is your hair ?


----------



## Muscateer

Blonde

Do people have to take their shoes off before coming into your house?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No


What do you do for a living?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a childminder

Do you like your neighbours ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No i hate them!! Rude nasty villians! 


Whats ur starsign?


----------



## Muscateer

Virgo

Do you ever have to work overtime?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes. 

Whats your dream Job?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot or Doctor

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working


What is your one wish?


----------



## mandymouse

That my girls are happy and healthy 

*What are your bad habits ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

That's nice Mandy. 

My main bad habit is probably that I'm a bit bossy. 

What is/are yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Leaving some [boring] things till the last minute...

What is your worst habit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

biting my nails and worrying

what was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## Muscateer

Some fresh orange with diet sprite, nice and refreshing

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Not sure yet.


Whats your fav junk food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mc donalds

you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Maccy Ds


Whats ur fav disney film?


----------



## Muscateer

Lion King or Beauty & the Beast

What's yours?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The Little Mermaid! 


Who is ur fav Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*Who is yours ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

princesses

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Only to the gym. 

Are you?


----------



## Muscateer

have to pick hubbie up from the airport but its only 10 mins away.

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## Ware Bears

None, I'm ill in bed

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Right handed?


What is your dream holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

Round the world cruise (don't think there's much chance of it happening  )

*What's yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i would love to tour the US

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


What is your fav song at the moment?


----------



## wilma-bride

Meet me Halfway - BEP

*What's your favourite Disney film?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean & Lilo & Stitch

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Ware Bears said:


> None, I'm ill in bed



Hope you feel better soon

OT: Toy Story 2, Cars & Mulan

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza and salad

Do you have a biscuit with your afternoon cuppa?


----------



## natalielongstaff

noooo!

What is your fave chick flick ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Ermmm, I don't have one tbh.

When was the last time you went on holiday to Disney?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

2008


Where is your fav place in Disney?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mk

What star sign are you ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Pisces.

What's your fave Disney ride?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Toy Story Mania


Have you ever been to discovery cove?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nope, but my parents have.

When was the ast time you tried something new?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i dont know 


whats ur fav film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the shawshank redemption

What is your fave clothes shop ?


----------



## Muscateer

Oasis and for something special Harvey Niks

What time do you finish work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive finished

Have you had any snow today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope. 

Have you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you like indoor plants?


----------



## Muscateer

I have a habit of killing them so don't bother with them now.

What are you cooking for dinner?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't cook, 

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Eldest DD has a couple of parties to be ferried to, Dh and I will probably indulge in M&S valentines dine in for £20, thats about as exciting as it gets with youngest DD having a broken leg 

Are you doing anything special?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working


whens ur birthday??


----------



## natalielongstaff

10th september

how old are you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

26


Do you ever waer odd socks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh no i just couldn't

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Muscateer

Pizza

What's your plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

talking to Joh, dissing and facebook 

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## mandymouse

A had a YTS job with British Leyland (way back in the day)

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Eastenders


Whats your fav TV show?


----------



## Muscateer

American Idol on at the moment

Are you having a glass of wine with your dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

would you prefer to be buried or cremated ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

U morbid thing lol!! dont know!


what do you love the most?


----------



## natalielongstaff

SORRY

My dh and kids

whats your fave soft drink ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Mountain Dew or Soda & Lime

What colour is your lounge carpet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sand coloured

What games consoles do you own


----------



## les2425

wii

when did you last have a coffee ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Last week


When is your birthday?


----------



## fav_is_tink

May

What do you usually have for breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast

What car do you drive


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I dont

whats ur fav baby name for a boy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jackson

Whats ur fave sitcom


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Shameless


What colour are your socks?


----------



## jamjar84

I haven't got any socks on. 

Who was your favourite character in 'Friends'?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chandler.

10pm.


What did you last eat and drink?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

11pm



do you have holes in your socks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sometimes

when is your next holiday ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope, not generally as I hate feeling my toes get stuck in holes. :lol: 

What was the last magazine you bought?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Heat


Ankle or trainer socks?


----------



## momof2blondes

I can't remember the last time I bought a magaizine

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## natalielongstaff

whats with the sock questions 

Ankle

Do you keep your socks on in bed ?


----------



## jamjar84

No. 

What tog is your duvet?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

god knows


Where do u buy your socks from


----------



## PoppyAnna

I have no idea.

What is your favourite soup?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Vegetable


Do you own disney socks?


----------



## jamjar84

with the socks, I usually buy my socks at Primark or Tesco. 

Favourite soup probably Parsnip.  

Do you like marmite?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I love it

Whats on your Tv at the moment


----------



## jamjar84

Nothing at the moment. 

What's on yours?


----------



## A Small World

The Bill - but Im not watching it 

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## jamjar84

Yes, some of an easter egg that my husband naughtilly opened. :O

What's your favourite brand of chocolate?


----------



## Tinks1984

Cadbury's...yum!

*What is your favourite animal?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Matt 

When is your next disney fix?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2011

what is your fave song ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Fightstar - Until then


Are you wearing socks right now?


----------



## momof2blondes

No

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter

Are you scared of anything?


----------



## CircleofLife

I love these games!

Yes.  Lightning.  And losing my family.

Have you gotten snow yet this winter?


----------



## mandymouse

Unfortunately yes

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working, shopping and cleaning

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

working


Are you wearing...................................................... Nail varnish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, my socks have a hole in tho !

Are you wearing lipstick ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No just lip gloss



Do you have any hamsters?


----------



## natalielongstaff

eww no

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing yet will have a banana and fruit and fibre in a bit


Whats for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza 

What time are you working till ?


----------



## jjk

no idea yet

*what time did you get up today?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

6.15am


What time did you go to bed last night?


----------



## disney_princess_85

About 2.30am!!

How about you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

12am


You doin anything nice next week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes just a lil bit though


Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Are you tired this morning ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes. 

Are you doing anything nice tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

Whats your fave tv show ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Shameless


What yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost & 24

*Will you be having a drinky tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't think so- I am POOR! See my tickers, they explain why. 

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes 

Whats for lunch today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

crackers 

*What is your favourite season?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Summer

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black high-heeled boots

*What is your best feature?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my loyalty 

What is your worst habit ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably talking too much 

*Have you ever turned up somewhere uninvited*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i once went to a bbq totally uninvited 

Where were you born ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Beverley, N. Yorks

*Did you pass your driving test first time?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, 3rd !

Where would you like to live ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Florida, ideally   Or anywhere sunny where they speak English 

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink 

What are your fave crisps ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Skips


What colour socks are you wearing?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm wearing tights.

Who do people say you look like?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

they say i look like me 


What colour tights are you wearing


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got pink socks on

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Washing, made beds, cooked tonights dinner and food shopping.

What are you looking forward to at the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not working 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

What's your favourite soup?


----------



## natalielongstaff

leek and celery

Do you like your job ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes 

Do you?


----------



## momof2blondes

Depends on the day 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

do you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two goldfish - Chip and Dale (or "pin" of you're my mother-in-law  )

What your favourite take-away?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese

is your tv/radio on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

TV.  Poppy is watching from the sofa.

What is your favourite radio programme?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't listen to the radio. 

What is your fave country in World Showcase?


----------



## momof2blondes

Never been to WS yet.  But in two months Ill be able to answer this question 

What is your favorite disney movie?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Beauty and the Beast (traditional) and The Incredibles (Pixar).

Who is your fave all time disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitch

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## momof2blondes

I think Goofy cause everything always seems to work out for him and he makes me laugh.  I like Max too.

What resort would be your dream resort to stay at at WDW?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know really, I don't really long to stay at any in particular. I think they all look nice! 

How about you?


----------



## momof2blondes

I think I'd really like to stay at the Boardwalk, I would love to be able to walk to Epcot and DHS.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have none !

What the weather like ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sunny and chilly.

Do you have an iPod?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What is your mobile ringtone ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ring ring   Apart from when DH calls then it's "ain't no other man".


What's yours?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I hate ringtones, mine just vibrates.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tocca ultra

Is your oven gas or electric


----------



## momof2blondes

Electric

What colour is your vehicle?


----------



## natalielongstaff

silver

what have you had for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What book are you currently reading ? and are you enjoying it ?*


----------



## momof2blondes

Not reading anything right now, but finished Home before Dark by Susan Wiggs not too long ago.  Yes I did enjoy it, very easy read.

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Ludo.

Whats yours?


----------



## jamjar84

I quite like Risk  

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## A Small World

a cup of tea

What was the last type of fruit you ate


----------



## Ware Bears

a pear

*Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?*


----------



## Danauk

Going to Milton Keynes to get a new charm for my lovelinks bracelet and some lego for my nephew. Then going to visit the inlaws (not actually going to see the inlaws, just to see my nephew really!!) who are looking after my nephew for a few days whilst SIL and BIL have a few days break before the new niece/nephew is born.

How many nieces and nephews do you have?


----------



## Ware Bears

2 nieces and 3 nephews

*Do you have any brothers and sisters?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you have siblings?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, one sister

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Lesleyluvsdisney

yes!! i have a cat called onion? 

which is you favourite ride??
x


----------



## Danauk

My favourite ride ever is X2 at Six Flags Magic Mountain, Valencia, California - the worlds 1st 4D coaster. At Disney, Expedition Everest, mainly for the theaming.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Animal Kingdom

when is your next Disney trip?


----------



## Ware Bears

not sure

*What is your earliest childhood memory?*


----------



## A Small World

Moving house when I was 2

Whats yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Being pushed in the pram to collect my sister from school

*What is your favourite item of jewellery?*


----------



## distester

My pandora bracelet

what's your fav food?


----------



## momof2blondes

Ice Cream for sure, any flavour.

In fact I think I'm going to get some!

Do you have to work this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I have to collect my mobile from store and pick up my new St. Helens RLFC shirt from town 

*What's your favourite past-time?*


----------



## mandymouse

Planning Disney holidays 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like roses

Will you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes already read The Sun


Whats your fav colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Do you have sky, virgin or freeview ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Sky


you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

virgin

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## momof2blondes

Lunch?  Its breakfast time here and I am having an everything bagel?

What time is it where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2.30pm

What are you reading atm


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading anything at the moment

*Did you buy yourself anything this morning ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No  

Did you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

I bought a nice 'lighthouse' ornament for my bathroom out of Dobbies - it's quite cute sitting in there right now 

What's your plans for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching a dvd

What about you ?


----------



## jamjar84

Watching tv and having dinner later. 

What colour is your watch strap?


----------



## Tinks1984

It's silver 

*Anything planned for Valentine's Day?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly not

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jamjar84

That cheesy dating show on ITV and then Mr&Mrs, it's Saturday, I need to watch mindless tv.  

What about you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


What is your fav theme park in the UK?


----------



## Muscateer

Have only ever been to two, Blackpool Pleasure Beach and Codonas in Aberdeen (but hardly a theme park).

Did you get anything nice for Valentines?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A card, flowers chocs and fizz 

What did you get ?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't bother with valentines and hubby away anyway

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we dont have any

Are you dressed yet


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nope.

are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, 2010 WDW t-shirt & jeans

*What are you having for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet but won't be anthing exciting as home alone and not worth cooking for one.

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

whats the weather like ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sunny and hot

Have you had a bacon roll today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes !

have you recieved any texts today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you read your emails on your phone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

whats your fave sitcom ?


----------



## mandymouse

Friends

*What did you get for Valentine's Day ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Zilch

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No

Are you?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Natasha&Matt said:


> No
> 
> Are you?



No, veggie haggis,neeps and tatties.

  When do you start work tom?


----------



## Tinks1984

9am

*What's on your TV/Radio now?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sex and the city

have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes just had a Twirl

Are you watching any films today?


----------



## gemmybear83

No - I have been catching up with Glee

*Are you making pancakes on Tuesday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Steak and mash with home made chocolate brownies 

*Where are you right now?*


----------



## mandymouse

In the living room

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Girls cinema night on Wednesday to see Valentines day.

What about you?


----------



## Tinks1984

Tuesday night with my friend. A meal at the Indian for my birthday 

*How do you like to keep fit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

what ??

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

When I'm tired....11ish..

What do you do to keep fit?    Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## natalielongstaff

enough now !!!

Whats on your tv atm ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Billy Connolly in Oz...

Are you children home for half term this week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, and everybody else's 

When is your next holiday/weekend break ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Natalie - as chief of Dis Dieters I'm ashamed to see there's no keep fit for you 

Next break is Mouse Meets in Manchester in May  Week after that it's time for WDW!! Woop!! 

*What's your favourite day of the week?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Saturday

Whats yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Saturday for me too

*What colour are your nails painted?*


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Red 

Whats your favorite pancake topping?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Syrup or ice cream


Whats your fav ice cream flavor?


----------



## Muscateer

Strawberry Cheesecake or Mint Choc Chip

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 1, then off to the hygienist 

*What did you do for Valentines Day yesterday?*


----------



## Muscateer

Got my eyebrows threaded and been to supermarket so far.

What are you up to?


----------



## wilma-bride

I'm at work (although I'm not doing much work at the moment )

*When was your last trip to WDW?*


----------



## mandymouse

January '10

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera *


----------



## wilma-bride

It was a photo of Sian dressed up as 'Hawaii' for the raising money for Haiti day at ther school.

*What is your favourite outfit?*


----------



## Muscateer

At the moment a black and purple dress I bought from Oasis

Do you have to wear a uniform at work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Grey trousers, grey and black striped jumper and black boots

*What time do/did you start work today?*


----------



## Muscateer

As soon as I got up

Do you take a packed lunch to work?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have any make-up on ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Just foundation

*When was the last time you had an argument with someone?*


----------



## Muscateer

Can't remember but had been with some nutter driver on the roads here

Do you have any nights out planned?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, but not for a couple of weeks - going to Chilly's wedding reception 

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Anything with banana


What time did you get up?


----------



## wilma-bride

5.45 

*what time did you go to bed last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10pm

What time are you working till ?


----------



## wilma-bride

About 1ish

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## Muscateer

A new mascara

What kind of shampoo do you use?


----------



## wilma-bride

Tresemme, although I switch between that and Dove

*Are you scared of anything?*


----------



## Muscateer

Rats, even seeing them on tv my feet is off the floor.

What about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

Spiders and fire 

*What is your favourite non-alcoholic drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

Whats your fave alcoholic drink ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cosmopolitan 

*Sweets or chocolate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chocolate

Where were you born ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Beverley

*What age were you when you left full time education?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

21.

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

16

What shoe size are you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

6

*What is your favourite UK theme park?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Alton Towers.

Have you been to any european theme parks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dlrp 

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Taking Evie to a birthday party.

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crisps 

*What is your favourite fast food?*


----------



## Muscateer

McDs

When was the last time you baked?


----------



## wilma-bride

Last Monday

*What is your favourite breakfast food?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Toast and marmalade

Are you going out today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Eggs and Bacon.

What is your favourite course in a meal?


----------



## Muscateer

Croissants with butter and jam

Are you busy at work today??


----------



## wilma-bride

Not really, although I should be 

*What is your favourite comfort food?*


----------



## Muscateer

Big bag of maltesers

What's for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix, ww yoghurt and ww wafer bar

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

We've all had ours, so it's me next October (or baby Mason in August  )

Are you going out today?


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH is in exactly a week.  I haven't got him anything yet 

What was your fave TV show as a child?


----------



## wilma-bride

Bagpuss 

*How many different addresses have you lived at in your life?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sabrina The Teenage Witch.

How about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Saturday morning swap shop.

Are you artistic?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes.

Are you?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not at all 

*What would be your worst nightmare?*


----------



## Muscateer

Being in the same area as rats

How long have you stayed in the home you are in at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

We've lived here ten years and have no plans to move

Did your family move a lot as a child?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, my Dad was in the Air Force

*Do you still live in the same local area as you were born/brought up?*


----------



## Muscateer

No just once

Have you had any fruit today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

only fresh orange juice!

are you doing any home improvements just now?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes!  We are currently having our loft converted into a master suite with dressing room and en-suite.

Are you?


----------



## wilma-bride

No

*What colour are your bedroom walls?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cream

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ? *


----------



## disney_princess_85

Disneyland Paris! 

Have you?

P.S. kudos on the weekend talk on a Monday!


----------



## wilma-bride

No plans at all (saving myself for the busy upcoming weeks )

*What is your favourite disney park?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Epcot.

What is your least favourite Disney park?


----------



## wilma-bride

Animal Kingdom

*What is your favourite Disney film?*


----------



## Muscateer

Lion King

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## natalielongstaff

penicillen

What have you done so far today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Went to the gym (6am), got girls ready, did some washing, prepared cottage pie for tonight, took delivery of food shopping, lunch, washed up and cleared out kitchen larder.  Need to have a general tidy up soon.  Phew...

What have you been up to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wow !! i got up at 6am, started work at 9am...we chilled for a bit before going to the cinema, we have had lunch and are off to the library soon

Do you use your local library ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No. 

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, we use most of our local libraries as they offer different children services

No siblings..

Have you got any fillings?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope. 

Did you ever wear a brace?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you dieting atm ?


----------



## Muscateer

No

What's your favourite box of choccies?


----------



## silver apple

Belgian truffles
*
Do you have any fresh flowers in the house?*


----------



## jjk

not at the moment

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cottage pie, curly kale and carrots....

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas dinner 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb.

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lola, marc jacobs

what is your fave uk restaurant


----------



## PoppyAnna

Rules.  The oldest restaurant on London.

What is your favourite Disney film song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh thats a tough one, im not sure !

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cold and it's starting to rain 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## karentan

a mock the week dvd

*whats your favourite shop?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

oohhhhh hard to choose either Next or Disney shop!

do you keep a personal diary?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

Veggie lasagne and a ww wafer bar

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## silver apple

WDW in June/July

*Do you enjoy watching the Winter Olympics?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I am watching the skiing right now.

*Do you plan on going to see any of the Olympic events for London 2012 if you can?*


----------



## jamjar84

No, I have no plans to. 

Do you?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I would like to see the swimming, diving, netball, and some track and field. I would love to see the opening ceremony, but I doubt I will manage that!!

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

English

Which shampoo do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

avon, straight and sleek

tea or coffee ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

depends on the time of day - daytime coffee / evenings tea - oh why am i so complicated!!


what's your favourite season?


----------



## natalielongstaff

summer

whats on your tv ?


----------



## Danauk

A dispatches programme about teaching numeracy in a primary school that has poor results and poor understanding.

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow and if so what time will you get there?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

No it's our half-term break and I'm not working till 9am on Wednesday

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i start at 8am

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Earlier than last night ~ I stayed up until nearly 2am to help DD with her assignment which had to be in today, she didn't get to bed until 3am! 

*What time will you go?*


----------



## Danauk

Probably around 11:30. I don't need to be up until 7am instad of the usual 6am!!

*What time are you getting up tomorrow?*


----------



## Muscateer

Got up a 5.30 as this is a gym day.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 1, then DS has a friend coming round this afternoon and I'm making pancakes for tea

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Caramel or Bubbly

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

grey trousers, white shirt and blue tank-top

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.30

what about you


----------



## mandymouse

7am

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Just my hot diamonds necklace and my wedding, engagement and eternity rings

*what can you hear at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the news and the kids playing

what have you had for breakfast


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing 

*What was the last wedding you went to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

It was last summer, Emma a girl who works at the vets and her hubby Gareth

Do you wear hats ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I look silly

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not till next weekend

When did you last buy yourself some new clothes ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tomorrow night, girlie cinema trip to see valentines day.

What about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

A week on Saturday (wow, that sounds ages away )

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## Muscateer

Mascara

What can you see out the window you are closest too?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the houss across the road

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Jeans, Nassau HRC t-shirt and cardi for when I go out

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle scent ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Still got my gym gear on as doing a bit of housework before I get showered

Are you going to the supermarket today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cranberry and peppermint

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## jjk

at the moment its clean cotten

*do you have any pets?*


----------



## Muscateer

No can't stand them

What is your favourite kind of pizza?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cheese 

*What is your favourite junk food?*


----------



## Muscateer

McDs

What's yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

KFC

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lazy people that think they deserve to live off the state, I could on.....

What about you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Selfish People, liars.

What are you doing today?


----------



## Muscateer

I should be packing but can't be bothered

Are you going to the shops today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Nope.

What star sign are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

virgo

What about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pisces

*What is your favourite piece of jewellery?*


----------



## mandymouse

A gold (not real -lol) Mickey Mouse watch

*What was the last thing your partner bought you ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A lovely flower arrangement on Valentines Day

*What was the last thing you bought for your partner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A valentine card.


Do you have any friends that you write to regularly?


----------



## wilma-bride

No, I used to be great at writing letters and stuff but not now 

*Do you have any friends who live abroad?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.  Friends and family.


How long is the journey to your nearest airport?


----------



## wilma-bride

About an hour and a half

*Where do you do most of your grocery shopping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda

have you ever been caught speeding ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeap when I was younger a policeman gave me in to trouble for going to fast on my push bike

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I wish, but no

*Do you have any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, DH's birthday and we're going to a Gordon Ramsey restaurant.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Danauk

No I don't (and I grew up at the seaside!!)

*Are you having pancakes this evening?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I had them at the weekend. 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## jamjar84

A Rich tea. 

What is your favourite topping for pancakes?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sugar and lemon. 

What's yours?


----------



## jamjar84

Syrup

What is your favourite kind of soup?


----------



## natalielongstaff

leek and celery

Whast is your fave perfume ?


----------



## jamjar84

That is hard, I love perfume. I'd say for every day Ultra Violet, for going out Ange au Demon, and for sentimental reasons Chloe, as it was my wedding perfume.  

If you are married what was your wedding perfume?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have no idea 

How long have you been married ?


----------



## jamjar84

Only 7 months, but I've been with my partner for 9 years, marriage took us a while to get around to.  

What was your first dance song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

love is all around, wet wet wet !

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jamjar84

Potato and leek soup and baguette, and some sort of pudding. Can't be bothered cooking a proper meal. 

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## Muscateer

Baked potato and beans then pancakes

Is your hob gas or electric?


----------



## natalielongstaff

gas hob

Do you plan to give anything up for Lent ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No.

Do you?


----------



## jamjar84

No

What type of mobile do you have?


----------



## Danauk

an iphone

*What do you plan on watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably the brits !

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## jamjar84

Not yet, but probably will be soon.  

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

What are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My SIL is coming over with my lovely niece.

What are you up to?


----------



## jamjar84

Probably the usual round of housework and things, I do have someone coming to install a new carbon monoxide monitor though. 

What time do you get up in the mornings?


----------



## fav_is_tink

between 6.45 and 7.15 usually

What do you have for breakfast?


----------



## PoppyAnna

All different things at the moment either shredded wheat, hot cross bun or poached egg on toast.

What do you like to have?


----------



## jamjar84

I quite like banana on toast.  

Are you watching The Brits?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.  

Do you still have your childhood teddy bear?


----------



## jamjar84

Yes, Eildh who is 22 and Fred who is 18. I keep them in my daughter's room now under the pretence that they are hers.  

What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## Danauk

My Cindy doll house and stable and the family train set!! A varied mix I know!!

*Are you in your pyjamas yet?*


----------



## jamjar84

Yes  

What was the last hot drink that you had?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

where was the last hotel you stayed in ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Disneyland Paris davy Crockett


How many cars in your household?


----------



## jamjar84

Just one, as I can't drive.  

What colour is your car?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Silver

how many pancakes have you had ?


----------



## jamjar84

None.  

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2

what was the last film you watched ?


----------



## Danauk

Oceans 13

Are you giving up anything for lent?


----------



## Muscateer

Hadn't thought about it but I did notice on the news that people were giving up their pc and mobile phones.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working this morning, then off to the hairdressers this afternoon 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

7ish

*Have you got any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing exciting happening as hubbie still away and I am getting fed up being on my ownsome.

Do you make smoothies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Blue jeans, brown top and green cardigan

*Who was the last person you spoke to?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Husband



*Did you bath or shower this morning*


----------



## wilma-bride

No, had a shower last night

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Two squares of Cadbury Bubbly last night

*What was the last chocolatey thing you ate ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Galaxy Caramel about a week ago

*When did you last go to the cinema?*


----------



## Muscateer

A couple weeks ago

What is your favourite pasta dish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bolognaise

what have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My own meatballs in tomato sauce with linguine - comfort food

breakfast - hot cross bun and coffee.

Whats your fave month?


----------



## natalielongstaff

august when its sunny

What mobile phone do you have


----------



## fav_is_tink

a sony ericsson something or other 


do you have anything to eat between breakfast and lunch?


----------



## Ware Bears

Usually a banana

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have none

have you had any snow ?


----------



## mandymouse

No snow thank goodness

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't like hot drinks

*What is your favourite UK restaurant?*


----------



## mandymouse

Bella Italia

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cosmopolitan

*What is your favourite ice-cream flavour?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cookie dough or mint choc chip

*Do you cook a roast every Sunday?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No

*What is your best memory?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Aside from my wedding/birth of my DDs etc etc my most recent one is being sat in a deckchair under the stars on the Wonder at 1am watching POTC on the ariel screen and knowing I would be at Castaway Cay *that* morning!! 

*What's yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Most of my favourite recent memories revolve around the Disney Wonder and Castaway Cay too, or getting silly with my fave Welsh couple on NYE

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

August and we're off to sunny Florida 

*Who has the next Birthday in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matthew, 6th march

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

Nothing as I had a late breakfast

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Long Island Iced Tea.

What's yours?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cosmopolitan

*What's your favourite film?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What do you like to order at McDonalds ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shawshank redemption

What is your fave packet of crisps ?


----------



## wilma-bride

McChicken sandwich 

*Do you prefer brown or white bread?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

prefer white but try to eat brown

how long have you held your driving licence?


----------



## Muscateer

About 20 years

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## fav_is_tink

slice of toast with low fat cheese 


do you have any jewellry on today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rings and watch

Have you had snow today ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no, thankfully!

any [snail] mail arrive today?


----------



## Muscateer

No posties here

What are you up to this afternoon?


----------



## fav_is_tink

working 

what about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Its the start of the weekend here so just about to open a bottle of White Zinfandel

Where were you born?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nuneaton

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah some chocolate buttons

Do you have any department stores in your town?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Apart from M&S, not really.

What is your favourite dept store?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have one

do you have more than one credit card ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Going to the cinema to see valentines day.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What are your fave bag of sweets ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Revels 

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Monsoon's perfume

*What can you see out of the nearest window to you ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Not much as it's dark, just all the street lights lit up.  

Who cooked your dinner tonight?


----------



## wilma-bride

Same as every night - me!

*Who was the last person you spoke to on the phone?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

my dad

do you have a dishwasher?


----------



## jamjar84

Technically we do, but when we moved in here the kitchen is considerably smaller, so we gave our dishwasher to my FIL.  

Do you prefer a shower or a bath?


----------



## fav_is_tink

just had a nice bath to heat me up before I got into my pj's and it was bliss although I have a shower every morning for speed & convenience; can't say i prefer one over the other!

when are you next due a dental check?


----------



## Tinks1984

April...which reminds me, I must ring them! 

*What was the last song you heard?*


----------



## jjk

yellow by cold play

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Maybe 10-10.30   


What was the last film you watched


----------



## natalielongstaff

vacancy

How old are you ?


----------



## les2425

40 and getting 1 day older ever day.

what you having for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

town and soft play

what about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Working then home 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.45 !!

What are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hard Rock t-shirt, jeans & cardi for when I go out

*Who is your fave celebrity ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

At the moment, probably Peter Kay - he's normal lol

*What is your favourite song at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

xanadu

What the weather like ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cold and grey 

*What forthcoming event are you most looking forward to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

claires wedding party

what have you eaten so far today ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's too early

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Pepsi Max - even though I'm not allowed it any more 

*What's your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cosmopolitans

*What's yours ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Same! 

*What's your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

le cellier

whats yours


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably 'Ohana now - or T-Rex 

*What's your favourite Disney World ride/attraction?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tough one !! erm tower of terror or RnRC

What perfume are you wearing ?


----------



## Goofysmate

I'm not wearing any 


*Do you wash your hair every day*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no every other

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No

*When did you last have any beauty treatments?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Never had one


Do you do your own nails


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure, im having my nails done tonight tho

Have you ever given blood ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes

*Have you ever broken any bones?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What pets have you got ?


----------



## wilma-bride

A cat

*What about you?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

A dog

What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going into town

What time did you get up ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

7am

what's your weather like today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

7.30am.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working


what about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

We might go to the cinema to see Percy Jackson but not sure if it will be suitable for DS

*Is it snowing where you are?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No snow just cold


How many keyrings do you have?


----------



## wilma-bride

4 on my car keys but got loads more all lying around at home

*What brand of shampoo do you use?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Aussie


how often do you wash your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

every two days

Do you take a paked lunch to work ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No but I take a packed lunch 

*Do you work full or part time?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bad night mate !

full time

What jewellary do you have on ?


----------



## Danauk

My wedding ring, cross necklace and my lovelinks bracelet.

*Have you done any housework yet today?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No, nor do I intend to

*Have you been out yet today?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

only breakfast washing up.

How often do you change your sheets ?  (big article/survey in paper today)


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably not often enough - about once a fortnight

*How many cars do you have in your household?*


----------



## Muscateer

Four

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## wilma-bride

Already eaten my lunch - I was too hungry to wait

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Muscateer

Nice and sunny

When is your wedding anniversary?


----------



## wilma-bride

29th january is our official but we have an 'unofficial' also on 15th August

*How long have you been married?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm not married.

How long have you been with your partner?


----------



## Muscateer

Be six years on 11th June

Do you still have your wedding dress?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, I can't bear to part with it

*When was your last trip to a Disney park - and which one?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Disneyland Paris in November.

How about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

Walt Disney World in November 09

*What is your star sign?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pisces.

When is your birthday?


----------



## mandymouse

January 6th

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Funsize Bounty

Are you going out this weekend?


----------



## jamjar84

Nowhere exciting. 

What was the last party you attended?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably the New Years Eve party in Epcot 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bloomberg, keeping a track of my stocks and shares 

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Some shoes from Topshop.

How about you?


----------



## Danauk

A charm for my lovelinks bracelet.

*Is it snowing at the moment where you live?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What did you have for lunch ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & Jam


What have planned for dinner tonight


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Are you in a good mood ?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah fairly good mood but only have myself to argue with if it changes.

Who was the last person you talked too?


----------



## jamjar84

My husband. 

What can you see out of the window?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Scaffolding, a skip on the drive and the rain coming down 

What colour was your first car?


----------



## jamjar84

Blue 

What colour is your car now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

silver

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

What colour top are you wearing?


----------



## mandymouse

Blue

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going for a manicure

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Going to Manchester - and I can't wait 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

up

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

I'm embarrassed to say it was Mamma Mia, yes it was that long ago, not really a cinema going person, as you may tell !!!


*When did you finish work today? * I'm asking this because I worked all day and now I've got work home with me


----------



## natalielongstaff

5pm 

Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

fav_is_tink said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it was Mamma Mia, yes it was that long ago, not really a cinema going person, as you may tell !!!



Nat you and I are always posting at the same time 

Next holiday is 26th June to WDW [although DH mentioned a weekend away in May for my birthday too]

*When did you finish work today? * I'm asking this because I worked all day and now I've got work home with me


----------



## natalielongstaff

fav_is_tink said:


> Nat you and I are always posting at the same time
> 
> and again ! see my answer above
> 
> Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

We did it again!!!! What are the chances!

Yes I had quick bowl of soup and now I'm going to finish my work hopefully before Eastenders comes on 

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we had pasta

Do you have much snow ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes quite a bit now 

*
Can you ice skate*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sort of 

Do you prefer tea or coffee ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea 


*Which would you say you drink most of in a day , Coffee, Tea , or juice*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea, 4 cups today

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Danauk

No, although I was just thinking about putting them on in a few minutes time!!

*Is it still snowing where you live?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it seems to have stopped

When did you last go out for a meal ?


----------



## tennisfan

The past few days as I have been in NY

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we dont have any yet !

whats on your tv ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Coronation Street

*Which room are you sat in?*


----------



## jamjar84

My bedroom, hubby has the tv. 

What colour of hair do you have?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blonde

*What about you?*


----------



## jamjar84

Also blonde.  

What are your favourite pair of shoes like?


----------



## mandymouse

Purple high heels 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then taking Daniel out this afternoon (he has cabin fever )

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

A cereal bar

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not bad - really tired though so likely to be grouchy later 

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its really beautiful, the sky is clear blue and the sun is scorching hot  .....have a guess what its really like !!

Where was the last hotel you stayed in ?


----------



## wilma-bride

A grotty Travelodge in Birmingham 

*What's the last thing you bought for your other half?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a valentines card

Where do you do your food shopping ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Tesco mostly but any extras we need are from Sainsburys

*What is your favourite breakfast food?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

have a weetabix most mornings but love a freshly made croissant!

what are you wearing today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans and a black/white stripey jumper

*Which is your favourite smiley?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

What about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

*What is the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Erm.. Avatar 



What is teh next film you want to watch at the cinema ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Valentines Day

*Do you read any magazines regularly?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time are you working till ?


----------



## wilma-bride

11.30ish

*What about you?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

5pm.

What's the best present you've received?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it was about 10 days before Christmas and Paul had booked a holiday for Christmas Eve to WDW

*Where did you stay on your first visit to Orlando ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

mandymouse said:


> I think it was about 10 days before Christmas and Paul had booked a holiday for Christmas Eve to WDW



If you ever get bored of Paul, send him my way! 



mandymouse said:


> *Where did you stay on your first visit to Orlando ?*



Pop Century

How about you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

All star Movies


How many times have you been to Orlando?


----------



## natalielongstaff

4

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Haven't had it yet. 

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


Whats your fav soap?


----------



## natalielongstaff

neighbours

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Eminem  Beautiful


What did you last buy a Cd


----------



## tennisfan

I got my dad a CD of the Coldstream Guards for Xmas (I download nearly all my songs)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sunny, the snow is melting 

What perfume do you have on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a quick spray of Impulse

*Will you be having a takeaway this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Muscateer

No takeaway but going out for lunch tomorrow

Are you planning to buy anything this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no im not

Whats your fave fast food ?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh Chinese, no fish & chips, no McDonalds double cheeseburger - I don't know 

*Will you be partaking in a drinky this evening ? if so, what ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Don't think so  

What is your favourite weekly magazine?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Heat


What about yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dont buy any !

When are you having dinner (im hungry !)


----------



## Goofysmate

When Dh comes home 


Will you be having a pudding after dinner tonight


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Sweets or chocolate?


----------



## fav_is_tink

chocolate

so who did kill Archie Mitchell?


----------



## PoppyAnna

TBH, I don't give a hoot because I don't watch Eastenders.....

What is your favourite cheese?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese .. cake 

*What is your fave cream cake ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A cream slice.

What is your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## tennisfan

Cheese & onion

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Fish, chips and peas

*What did you have?*


----------



## jamjar84

Chips and a little bit of curry, but I didn't like it.  

Did you watch the live Eastenders?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, haven't watched Eastenders for about 15 years 

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Neither. Hot chocolate 

Favourite drink?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet coke

What time did you get up today?


----------



## mandymouse

About 7am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im confined to the house, matthew has a sickness bug

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## silver apple

Minnie mouse bed socks _(Hope you feel better soon Matthew)_
*
Are you out this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## tennisfan

A Kinder Bueno

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sunny but cold

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nothing much. The usual Saturday night tv.  

What colour is your front door?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white upvc

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Not on 



Have you seen the film UP


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes loved it 

Do you have sky cable or freeview ?


----------



## silver apple

Sky

*Do you have any allergies?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you cooking dinner this evening ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I'm being looked after after being in hospital 

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## jamjar84

Hope you're feeling better  

We are having southern fried chicken topped with budweiser honey bbq sauce and cheese, with chips, peas and onion rings.  In the oven now actually, yum.  

What was the highlight of your day?


----------



## Danauk

Not being sick! I've had the nuro virus and today I am beginning to feel a little better.

Do you have anything on TV you are planning to watch this evening?


----------



## jamjar84

Mr& Mrs. 

Have you watched any of the Winter Olympics?


----------



## silver apple

A little bit, but difficult with half-term.

*What would your last meal be?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Various Thai dishes and champagne.

What would yours be?


----------



## jamjar84

That's really hard, probably a Japanese feast.  

What was the last alcoholic drink you had?


----------



## silver apple

A glass of Rose last weekend.

*Would you ever run a Marathon?*


----------



## jamjar84

No, I don't think I could ever reach that level of fitness, as much as I'd like to.  

If you are in a bar, what do you usually order?


----------



## gemmybear83

A cocktail or a glass of wine 

*Do you own any disney clothing?*


----------



## sdemore

Just bought 2 hoodies on this trip 

Cookies or candy?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cookies 

Do you like to sunbathe?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not really ~ I prefer doing things.

*Do you live near a beach?*


----------



## silver apple

Yes, I live in a small town just to the north of Brighton.

*Do you enjoy Karaoke?*


----------



## A Small World

No (and anyone listening to me would hate it more)

When is your next holiday


----------



## Ware Bears

August to London

*When and where is yours?*


----------



## Muscateer

Home to Scotland end of April

Did you have a long lie today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

what are your plans for today ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Revising (and secret Dising!) for an exam I have to sit for work in a couple of weeks 
*
What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

My new car!!!

Have you woken up to snow?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, just rain  


Do you know what weight you were when you were born?


----------



## Muscateer

Not off hand but must have been a bruiser by the looks of my baby photos.

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Don't fancy driving in snow, so maybe just out for a walk.

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

Took my DH to airport earlier but that's me for the day.

How tall are you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

5 foot 4.

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## silver apple

Herb crusted chicken breast joint (courtesy of M&S), with roast potatoes etc

*Have you seen The princess & the Frog yet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

We don't really go to the cinema.

What is your least favourite household chore?


----------



## jamjar84

It's a tie between washing dishes and sorting out the socks. 

What's yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ironing

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Toaseted cheese sandwhich

What do you like to do to relax?


----------



## natalielongstaff

read a book

When is your birthday ?


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Just pottering about, tidying, ironing etc

What is your all time favourite book?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite

What are you cooking for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not, we're having a KFC 

*Who is your fave Disney character ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cinderella

What are you next looking forward to ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Easter school holidays! 

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chilly's wedding party next weekend

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I am 

*What's the first thing you did this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

turned the laptop on 

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## mandymouse

LOL, no not yet

*Are you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would settle for anything that people in this country can spell and pronounce

When is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

september

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH.

Have you ever done jury service?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

what star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

How many days holiday per year do you get from work?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

28 days


When was your last holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christmas

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## silver apple

Orlando
*
Do you have any phobia's?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spiders

Do you?


----------



## Emme

My phobia is elevators, won't get in one...

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## Muscateer

December

Do you pack your case days in advance or at the last minute before going on holiday?


----------



## Goofysmate

I start packing well in advance  

*Will you be wearing trainers or shoes today*


----------



## Muscateer

Flipflops or gladiators today I think

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have some Weetabix later on this morning

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working, im going to see a friend this morning 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I'm not dressed yet , but when i am it will be jeans and jumper


*What about you*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black legging and a brown jumper

What was your 1st car ?


----------



## Goofysmate

An Austin Maxi 


How long have you been driving


----------



## natalielongstaff

20 years 

What colour are your nails polished ?


----------



## Muscateer

Lilac on my toe nails

Have you ever been to a school reunion?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

how many times have you been to Wdw ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Four.

*What's your favourite show at WDW?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

philarmagic

When is your next holiday/weekend away ?


----------



## Muscateer

Moving country next week so thats my next trip away.

Are you still in touch with any school pals?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im going to have a coffee this morning with my friend (30 yrs we have been friends !)

Are you ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yes, my best friend I've known since nursery 

*Who's your favourite actress?*


----------



## jjk

Kate winslet

*whats your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

Chinese

What can you see out of your window right now?


----------



## silver apple

Trees, the houses on the other side of the street and lots of rain!
*
Heels or flats?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Heels !

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Coco Chanel

What do you most give your kids into trouble for?


----------



## silver apple

Their constant squabbling! It drives me NUTS

*Do you wear glasses?*


----------



## Muscateer

No but I wear lenses

Have you done anything exciting today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What brand of tea bags do you buy ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda or tetley

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Muscateer

A cajun chicken sannie

How often do you clean out your kitchen cupboards?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Once every couple of months


What is your fav movie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shawshank redemption

What was the last album you brought/downloaded ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Downloaded Rent The Musical - I love musicals!

What kind of sun tan lotion do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon

Sparkling or stll mineral water ?


----------



## Muscateer

Still

Do you eat your five a day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nowhere near !

Can you swim?


----------



## mandymouse

A little

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sat night, chilly's wedding party

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Muscateer

My hubby

Does hubby/partner ever cook for you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Does yours ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not often but when he does its always from scratch and takes him all afternoon in the kitchen, then leaves the kitchen like a tornado has been though it. Good food though.

Are you doing anything tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sadly not

Where were you born ?


----------



## jamjar84

On my granny's bathroom floor specifically.  My mum went into premature labour and didn't realise that I was on the way, the labour only took ten minutes. :O 

What did you do last weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Wasn't up to much as DH working away from home just now.

What was the last thing you treated yourself too?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing exciting

When did you last get a gift and why ?


----------



## jamjar84

My hubby brought me home a chocolate egg last week, just because. 

What was the last card you sent?


----------



## Muscateer

Christmas cards I think

What was your first job when you left school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

veterinary nurse

What time do you have your dinner ?


----------



## jamjar84

Around about 6pm. 

What are you planning on having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

I had homemade pizza

What about you?


----------



## jamjar84

Think I will make spaghetti and meatballs.  

What day of the week is your favourite?


----------



## natalielongstaff

friday night/saturday

How many bedrooms do you have ?


----------



## jamjar84

Just two. 

How many do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

3

What is your fave uk city ?


----------



## jamjar84

London

What's your favourite board game?


----------



## Muscateer

Monopoly until my sister gets annoyed (bad loser) and flips the board.

What factor suncream do you wear on holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

10

Where are you going for your next holiday ?


----------



## jamjar84

Usually about 25, sometimes higher.  

Got nothing planned for a holiday this year, as I'm due to have a baby in May, and can't imagine taking two small children on holiday will be much fun.  

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

When it gets too hot here I will be heading home to Scotland for a month or so.

Do you ever use a teapot or is it just a teabag in a cup?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a teabag in a cup kinda girl

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

lasagne

what's your telly viewing plan for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

married, single other on itv

What ringtone do you have


----------



## fav_is_tink

Oh thanks for reminding me about that

Journey song - can't remember the name of it right now

How many children, if any, do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cant stop Believin ??

I have 2 kids

What time do you go to bed ?


----------



## jamjar84

Generally between 10pm and 11pm depending on how tired I am.  

What time do you get up in the morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## jamjar84

Some plain tortilla chips and a glass of water 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

salad

Where are you right now ?


----------



## jamjar84

In my bedroom. 

Are you watching Eastenders?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the lovely bones

have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not yet but no doubt I will

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry for an appointment then to Sainsbury's

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The Glee c/d yesterday

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## mandymouse

Reddy brown

*What was the last book you read ? was it any good ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mercy, jodi picoult....it wasnt one of her best 

What make-up do you have on ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

mascara & lip gloss

what was the last website you visited before DIS?


----------



## Muscateer

Yahoo currency converter

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

only work colleagues!

what's the next big event on your calendar that you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

A night in Solihull with some friends a week on Saturday 

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## tennisfan

TGI's

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a packet of crisps ( had a late breakfast)

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I can hear Cheryl Cole on the builders radio on top of the roof 

What was the last DVD you bought?


----------



## jamjar84

Must have been the ones I bought for xmas pressies, I think the last one was Marley and Me for my mum.  

Do you prefer to buy a CD or download music?


----------



## tennisfan

Download

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold but dry !

Have you brought anything today ?


----------



## Muscateer

No haven't been near any shops.

Have you had any chocolate today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

How old are you ?


----------



## silver apple

36

*Do you like your name?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## jamjar84

As little as possible, it's been one of those days.  

What was your first pet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a budgie called charlie

is it snowing where you are ?


----------



## Muscateer

No never have to worry about snow here

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## jamjar84

Not sure yet, don't feel like anything. 

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## Muscateer

A vodka with diet coke

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## jamjar84

Not really. 

Do you?


----------



## Muscateer

Can't think of any hobbies but I do love the gym.

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

up

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck no !!!

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork steaks

Have you watched the winter olympics ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not really that interested

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Crafting programes

Have you had your dinner


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats your fave sandwich filling ?


----------



## jjk

cheese and spring onion

*white or brown bread?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

Are you tired ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yeah, it's been one of those days.....

what are you going to watch on tv tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

survivors

bath or shower ?


----------



## tennisfan

Shower

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pineapple

Have you cooked dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

yes and burnt it 

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10.30pm

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Tinks1984

The Winter Olympics

*What's your favourite sport?*


----------



## Muscateer

Football

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum into Coventry this morning

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group again

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black Trousers, Blue Top and Black Jumper.


What did you have for dinner last night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork steaks

What time are you working till ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

3pm


Do you ever use a sunbed or fake tan?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rarely

What colour are your nails ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Natural

Do you wear lipstick?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly lip gloss

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pancakes

What colour are your socks today  ?


----------



## jjk

pink and very fluffy ( I hate having cold feet) 

*are you working today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes till 4.30

Whats the weather like ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Cold i need to wear some socks 


What colour are your socks today huh?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i have black tights on

Where were you born ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

High Wycombe Buckinghamshire in a hospital 


what is your fav choccy bar?


----------



## Muscateer

Double Decker

What's yours?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Galaxy cookies and cream yummy!


Cadburys or galaxy?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Galaxy

Hot chocolate with or without cream/marshmallows?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't like hot chocolate or any other hot drink.

Are you going to the supermarket today?


----------



## fav_is_tink

not today no

what about you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No


Whats for lunch?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

nothing cause Ive just stuffed myself with bfast.
 WHEN will it stop snowing???


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i dont know  


Do you prefer WDW or DLRP?


----------



## mandymouse

WDW 

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## orlandothebeagle

saphire and diamond earings, nothing else.

 where/when your next holiday?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Orlando 3rd May  

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

is your heating on ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes

Whats on your TV now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Brown


How tall are you?


----------



## Muscateer

5ft 8

What is your favourite sannie filler?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Corination chicken


Fav vegetable?


----------



## Muscateer

Tatties

Do you prefer Indian or Chinese curries?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Indian

What was / is going to be the first dance at your wedding?


----------



## Muscateer

I have no idea, am not good at remembering the things I am supposed to

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## fav_is_tink

lol

I had 2 dry crispbread 

what's your weather like?


----------



## orlandothebeagle

same as yours!! bloomin snow!

  What you doing tonight?


----------



## Muscateer

Its the start of the weekend here so maybe a takeaway and a few drinks

Do you and the other half have a special song?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa the Snoozy song  


What day of the week were you born?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Are you going out tonight


----------



## Muscateer

No just having a drink at home

Who was the last person you talked to on the phone?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing & watching a bit of tv before an early night as i'm back to work tomorrow

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jodi picoult Mercy

Whats you fave quiz show ?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't like quiz shows

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black skirt and beige jumper

What is your fave uk city ?


----------



## silver apple

London - I love the West End.
*
What are you haveing for supper?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jacket potato with cheese

how tall are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

5'4"

*What is your fave snack ?*


----------



## silver apple

Chocolate

*What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps

What is your fave colour ?


----------



## jjk

Blue 

*whens your next holiday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

Have you ever been Skiing ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! 

Where is your favourite holiday destination (besides Disney!!!)?


----------



## jamjar84

I liked NYC.  

What radio station do you listen to most?


----------



## mandymouse

Mercia FM

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Slumdog Millionaire. 

Popcorn- Salted or Sweet?


----------



## tennisfan

Sweet all the way

*What your favourite drink?*


----------



## jamjar84

Well after the conversation in another thread, I am inspired to say Mountain Dew.  

What's your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Jelly Baby


Do you like Jonathan Ross?


----------



## Muscateer

Yeah he is quite funny

How often do you buy new make-up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

every month

what time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Admin !!

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Doing a 16 hour shift.


What is your fav pastime?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spending time with friends and family

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky

*What perfume are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Britney Believe


How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mistress, jasper conran

What do you prefer, tea or coffee ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Tea


Have you ever been to Spain?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes once to mainland Spain but a good few times to Balaeric & Canary Islands


What kind of toothpaste do you buy?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Aquafresh


What is your dream holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A round the world trip 

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing  no wonder they are cold 

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pot noodle

when was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

When did you last have your hair cut ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

2 weeks ago


Do you do much excercise?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none 

what can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## jamjar84

Snow. 

What's your signature dish?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Tuna Pasta bake


Whats your fav sandwich filling?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and stuffing

Where are you going for your next holiday ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet.

If you are out for a pub lunch, what do you usually order?


----------



## silver apple

Burger and big fat chips

*What would you save in a house fire?*


----------



## jamjar84

My daughter 

What.did you have for.lunch?


----------



## Muscateer

Ham roll and a bag of cheese & onion crisps

Are you wearing make-up today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What perfume are you wearing ?


----------



## Muscateer

Jean Paul Gaultier

Do you change your ear-rings alot or tend to wear the same pair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont wear them

What is your fave park at WDW ?


----------



## Muscateer

Magic Kingdom

Do you like Dole whips?


----------



## natalielongstaff

never tried one !

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Piece of date and treacle sponge ..... mmmmmmm

*Where is your next holiday to?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully to WDW, when we finally get round to booking one 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Make-up

Whats for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chippie

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Brown


Whats for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

see above

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Havent a clue


What time do you finish work?


----------



## Muscateer

Never started 

What flavour of milkshake do you like?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not keen on any really

Full fat or diet coke/pepsi ?


----------



## Muscateer

Diet coke

Have you ever had Irn Bru?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, dont like it

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## Muscateer

PE

What do you most give your kids into trouble for?


----------



## jamjar84

Touching things that she shouldn't! 

What did you most get into trouble for as a kid?


----------



## natalielongstaff

being cheeky

are you tired ?


----------



## jamjar84

Fairly tired yes. 

Do you plan on watching anything on tv tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## jamjar84

Not much, looks like we will be snowed in.  

What stone is in your engagment ring?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Amythest

whats your fave tv programme ?


----------



## jamjar84

I don't really like TV, but do like it when The Apprentice is on, oh and I like Dancing on Ice.  

Who do you want to win DOI?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hayley

Who do you want to win ?


----------



## jamjar84

Hayley and Daniel.  

What kind of margarine/butter do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

clover

What have you had for dinner


----------



## jamjar84

Nothing yet, didn't feel like anything earlier. 

Do you have to work weekends?


----------



## natalielongstaff

luckliy no !!!

are you in your pj's ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope. 

Who was the last person you spoke to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

talkin to joh on the phone

Who is your broadband provider ?


----------



## jamjar84

I think it's O2, hubby deals with all that, so not actually sure. 

Who is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

virgin media

What teams do you support ?


----------



## silver apple

Afraid I've no idea.

*Who puts out the bins in your house?*


----------



## jamjar84

My husband

Do you recycle?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, paper cardboard and plastic

What jewellary are you wearing ?


----------



## jamjar84

Just my rings (engagment and wedding)

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rings and watch

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jamjar84

Shortly probably, going to watch something on iplayer first, but waiting for hubby to get home from Tesco. 

What colour is your duvet cover?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope, I don't have a job. Well apart from housewife/mother, I guess that's work, but nobody pays me for it.  

How many US states have you visited?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5, florida, Alabama, georgia, new orleans, new york

What supermarket do you use the most ?


----------



## jamjar84

Tesco

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda and tesco

Where were you born ?


----------



## Danauk

Leeds

Are you watching anything on the TV right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

one born every minute

What about you ?


----------



## Danauk

Bones

What time will you be going to bed?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure yet as I just got up 

Are you going out anywhere this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

We haven't got any plans at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot 

What about you ?


----------



## Muscateer

No plans

What weather have you woken up to this morning?


----------



## Ware Bears

Off to work soon

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Black shorts and a black and white vest top

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## wilma-bride

Estee Lauder - Beautiful

*What is the next film you want to see at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the lovely bones

What time are you finishing work ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> the lovely bones



Not Alice in Wonderland???



natalielongstaff said:


> What time are you finishing work ?



About 2 - I was late in this morning 

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

loads of things !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have a late brekkie of Weetabix, a ww yog and a banana

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## Muscateer

Can't remember, I am not one for taken much photos

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

some washing

Have you ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not a thing

Will you be opening a bottle of wine tonight?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no, unfortunately  trying to stick to my diet!

what's for lunch?


----------



## Muscateer

Ham roll and a packet of tomato crisps

What is your favourite outfit at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a silver dress from monsson

Have you brought yourself anything today ?


----------



## Muscateer

Just a magazine and a packet of minstrels when I stopped to get petrol

How high a heel can you usually wear?


----------



## mandymouse

Not too high 

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Not much, husband is off out to a leaving do, so I'll be getting my daughter to bed (hopefully without any stress tonight!) then watching tv. 

Who was the last person you recieved a text from?


----------



## natalielongstaff

vodafone 

Is your heating on ?


----------



## jamjar84

Yep. 

What's the weather like with you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold and wet

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## jamjar84

Not much! 

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza tv and wine

Are you good at saving or are you a spender ?


----------



## jamjar84

A spender I'm afraid!  

What was the last restaurant you went to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the harvester

Do you have any holidays booked ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope.  

What was the last gift you bought for someone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

new top for my dd

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## jamjar84

Well technically my baby, due to be born in May, so it literally will be a birth day.  If they don't count then me in June. 

What about you?


----------



## Muscateer

My daughter's in May

Do you have a snack with your afternoon cuppa?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not usually

What games consoles do you have ?


----------



## jamjar84

An Xbox 360, a Wii and a DS atm. And a PS2, which I used to watch dvd's in the bedroom.  

Do you use Wii Fit?


----------



## Muscateer

I have one but haven't used it in a while, prefer going to the gym

How many kids do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2

what colour are your nails painted ?


----------



## Muscateer

Was lilac but took my polish off last night.

What was your favourite fashion era?


----------



## mandymouse

I like todays fashions 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## Muscateer

According to Jim

When you go into clothes shops, what do you usually look at first?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tops

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, we may pop to F&B's

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

TGI's at the moment

Are you cooking tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no going out tonight

*whats your favourite fruit?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

Red or white wine ?


----------



## jamjar84

Red 

What about you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

White i guess, though only really drink Asti and Lambrusco!! (plus rose regale when in EPCOT!!)

What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## jamjar84

Not much, shopping and cleaning.  

What was the last thing you had to drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## jamjar84

Fish.  

What perfume are you wearing?


----------



## A Small World

none at the moment

what about you?


----------



## silver apple

Madame, Jean Paul Gaultier

*Are you watching american Idol?*


----------



## jamjar84

I'm not. 

Are you?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Got a hundred and one things to do as we are moving next week. Packers are in on Monday and I really am not ready for them 

Did you have a lie in today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just an hour or so

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going shopping in a bit, have washing to do then going out for a meal & cinema tonight after postponing last night to finishing work late

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea and toast

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Not yet!! ooops!

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## Muscateer

Toast and OJ

Have you had any post today?


----------



## silver apple

Not yet
*
What hairstyle do you have?*


----------



## Muscateer

Longish blonde hair that I straighten 

What about you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

dark longish bob, that I had about 3inches cut off last hair cut and have regretted ever since

What's your favourite song right now?


----------



## mandymouse

Iyaz ~ Replay

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? and if so, where ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Eating out for my bf Nans 90th 2moro not sure where



What are you doing 2moro?


----------



## Muscateer

Getting my hair done

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## mandymouse

No lunch as I had a late brekkie at BHS 

*Have you bought yourself anything today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A new top

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## A Small World

cold and damp

have you eaten any chocolate yet today


----------



## silver apple

Bright with the sun shining.  Cold though.

*What's your favourite musical (film)?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Grease 

*Do you have any fears?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Flying!!!! 


What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Too many to count

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Hotel Manager

Whats your fav drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Diet Coke

What is your favourite Disney Character?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Ariel


Whats on your TV now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sky Sports News I think, but I am in the bedroom with my laptop

What is for Sunday dinner tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey dinner

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with my washing, then off to a pub quiz with friends tonight

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading one at the moment

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Some pins from the Disney Store yesterday 

*What's the weather like with you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dry 

Will you be watching the football later ?


----------



## silver apple

Probably
*
Can you ice-skate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A little

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## A Small World

Drinking a cup of tea now

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## tennisfan

Socks

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Had lamb steak, roasties and veg for lunch

what is your favourite perfume?


----------



## Tinks1984

Deep Red by Hugo Boss 

*What's your favourite aftershave on your DH/DBF?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's one that I bought him in PacSun when we were on holiday

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black Cherry


What factor sun lotion do you use?


----------



## tennisfan

25 as I burn easily

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Roast dinner 

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## mandymouse

Not many, probably a dozen at a push 

*What are you watching on TV this evening ?*


----------



## hildasmuriel

Like most nights - nothing. I'll read or play on the computer.

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## A Small World

About 9.00 (yes I know i was lazy)

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

Are you ?


----------



## silver apple

No.

*What's your favourite wii game?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toy story mania

have you had any alcohol today ?


----------



## A Small World

No 

Have you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

not a drop

are you tired tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

very !

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## silver apple

Probably 11ish
*
What's your favourite flavour of yoghurt?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Greek Honey and Walnut

Do you collect anything?


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Lolita Martini Glasses

Do you have a favourite flower (if yes, what is it?)


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchids

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Purple


When is your birthday?


----------



## A Small World

January

Who has the next birthday in your house?


----------



## Goofysmate

My  Husband



*What time did you wake up *


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet, need to go to Asda and town tho !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum and Tesco on the way home

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black jeans and a grey jumper

What colour is your bag today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sunny 

What star sign are you ?


----------



## silver apple

Libra
*
Are you doing any shopping today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes been to Asda

What did you have for breakfast ?


----------



## tennisfan

A banana & glass of milk

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just had a late brekkie of weetabix, ww yog and ww wafer bar

*What is your fave roast dinner ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Christmas, turkey and all the trimmings 

What is your fave pasta dish?


----------



## silver apple

Lasagne
*
Do you have any pets?*


----------



## jamjar84

Nope

What was the last fruit you ate?


----------



## fav_is_tink

an apple

what did you have for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

A hot dog

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment Iyaz - Replay

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

Aug and going to Miami and WDW 

*what was the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a new bra !

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## mandymouse

Reddish

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jamjar84

Nothing I don't think. 

What about you?


----------



## Goofysmate

Got the music channel on


Do like watching the soaps on tv


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

whats on your tv atm ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nothing, don't have it on. 

What radio station do you prefer?


----------



## tennisfan

Heart or Magic fm

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

salad

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## jamjar84

Using a PC atm, prefer the laptop

What colour is your toothbrush?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink and purple

Are you in your pj's


----------



## jamjar84

Nope

Are you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## jamjar84

Well technically a couple of Rennies, about all I do eat these days.  

What was the last thing you drunk?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## silver apple

Diet coke
*
Tea or Coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jamjar84

Pretty soon I would think, I am really tired tonight. Before 10pm I hope.  

What was the last magazine you bought?


----------



## natalielongstaff

heat

What are your fave pizza toppings ?


----------



## jamjar84

Olives and sweetcorn and sometimes pineapple.  

What was the last type of pizza you had?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and bacon thin and crispy

Who is your fave actor/actress ?


----------



## jamjar84

Favourite actor I'd say Johnny Depp and actress Reese Witherspoon.  

What's your favourite film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What car do you drive ?


----------



## jamjar84

I don't, as I can't drive. 

How long have you had your driving license?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nearly 20 years

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey

Which three things would you take to a desert island?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A book a bottle of wine and a box of chocs 

Do you play the lottery ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Occassionally

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You and the Harry Potter books

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just toddler group

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure, maybe pop into town, and the joy of changing the beds 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a bra

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Jeans and a Nassau t-shirt

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black jeans, grey t shirt and cardigan

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## silver apple

Socks
*
Do you buy designer clothing?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes if its cheap

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

working

who was the last person you texted?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My friend Kristina.

When did you last recieve a text?


----------



## fav_is_tink

about an hour ago from my DH

what was the last song you heard?


----------



## mandymouse

Ke$ha - Tik Tok

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was in McDonalds on sunday...of a coffee cup 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A sandwich. 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not till september

What colour are your eyes ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Blue/grey.

Who is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Goofysmate

Goofy 

*Have you been for a walk today*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Where were you born ?


----------



## silver apple

Ayrshire, Scotland
*
Do you have sky tv?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Virgin media

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## tennisfan

I'm not

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost or desperate housewives

What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## silver apple

Princess and the Frog
*
What's your favourite sit-com?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Friends.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching TV

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

five days

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage sandwich

Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?


----------



## jjk

My Hubby 

*what radio station do you listen to ? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

heart fm

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## sharon78

Yes

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

silver

What network is your mobile phone ?


----------



## sharon78

o2

*What did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## silver apple

Chicken sandwich and low-fat crisps.

*Have you ever had a perm?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only once 

Do you dye your hair ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

Do you?  If so, do you do it, or a hairdresser?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, my hairdresser does it

What is your desktop background ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

it's the changing windows one of London  

Do you have any regrets?


----------



## tennisfan

A couple

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hotpot

What time ae you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Determined to stay up until 10 

When is your next night out planned for?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow, going to the cinema with my hairdresser 

When is yours ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tomorrow, we're going to the pub the men usually go to while instead they'll all be in watching the footie

What colour was your hair when you were born?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blonde

*Are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

left

who is your favourite comedian ?


----------



## mandymouse

Jimmy Carr

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

childminder group this morning and then a quiet afternoon !!

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got today to myself, so I may pop to town 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchids

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dog

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## silver apple

I'm at work, so a navy blue nurse's uniform.

*Are you wearing perfume?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Stripy socks 

*Do you grow anything in your garden over the summer?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Weeds 

What colour is your bag today ?


----------



## tony64

I don't have one.

When was the last time you had a right good laugh?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yesterday

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

A little bit overcast but is the sun is trying to come out

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

Going out for dinner then to see a show 

Any plans for this morning?


----------



## jamjar84

Housework, as usual!

Do you have your radio on?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm watching This Morning

*Have you bought anything this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What jewellary do you have on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Wedding & Engagement rings, Minnie Mouse watch and pink Mickey head earrings

*What about you ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Just earings


*

Have you had your lunch & what was it*


----------



## tennisfan

I had a pepperoni pizza slice

*What are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese sandwich and crisps

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

going to an information evening at DS school

when was the last time you were on a train?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Cherry coke and some grapes.

What's for dinner tonight??


----------



## PoppyAnna

Having a quick "fuller for longer" M&S meal before going to the pub with the girls   I am making bangers and mash for the family though...

Are you dieting at the moment?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Noooooo! I'm pregnant, so the opposite!

Where were you born?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nuneaton

who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

My Teaching Assistant at school.

Do you have Yankee Candles?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't know. 

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Goofysmate

Saturday we are baby sitting our grandson in the morning , sunday could be food shopping 


Have you started to cook dinner yet


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

Have you?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope, hoping husband will take care of it tonight, as I feel quite ill. 

What was the last song you heard?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably something by Lady GaGa in Kerry's car

*What is your fave WDW restaurant ?*


----------



## jamjar84

I'd say Sci Fi, but I've not been to that many! Loved the theming there though.  

What's yours?


----------



## Tinks1984

Out of the ones I've eaten at, I'd say Le Cellier 

*When was the last time you had a cold?*


----------



## jamjar84

I think I am getting one now.  

When was the last time you were in hospital?


----------



## Goofysmate

Last october

When was the last time you went to the dentist


----------



## Tinks1984

Last April...time to go again soon!

*Do you have the football on in your house?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## jamjar84

I can play the piano and keyboard, and was quite competent at Percussion (xylophone etc) when I was studying music. I also have a guitar, but am getting nowhere with it, given that I am left handed.  

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Homemade pork satay with noodles

When is your next night out?


----------



## Tinks1984

Friday, for my tea with DBF 

*Who is your favourite actress?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reese Witherspoon

What is your favourite film?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean and the Bourne Movies

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lots of housework ! im popping round a friends house to talk about our egypt trip tho

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry

*What time were you up this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.45am

Have you eaten/drank anything yet ?


----------



## jjk

just a cup of tea

*heels or flats?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

heels

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jamjar84

Flats at the moment.

Do you wear slippers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes

What perfume do you have on today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Britney Believe


What colour socks are you wearing?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue leopard print

*What is your favourite brand of make-up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## jamjar84

Probably visiting my granny. 

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## poppie123

Walking up the road to buy the paper for the Alton Towers tokens. 

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, for a change

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully going to Solihull with Ian & Jules (but they're a little poorly at the moment  )

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I might order a Xyron to make cruise magnets

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a bra

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Left over pork satay noodles from yesterday

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol

Are you going out this afternoon ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm thinking of going to the shops

Is it  where you are?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes, very!

What is your least favourite ride at WDW?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Primeval Whirl 

What's your favourite Film?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

10 things i hate about you

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## darthtatty

Purple

are you going to watch Alice in wonderland this weekend.


----------



## silver apple

No

*What is your pet peeve?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bad manners

How old are you ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

25. 

You?


----------



## mandymouse

46 

*Do you have any bad habits ? if so, what ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not really, I used to bite my nails but stopped about a year ago. 

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, ive stopped biting my nails as well

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## silver apple

Spaghetti & meatballs

*Who was your childhood hero?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

What colour are your eyes ?


----------



## silver apple

Blue/grey

*Did you ever write to Jim'll fix it?*


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What was your fave programme when you were a child ?*


----------



## silver apple

Either Rent-a-Ghost or Grange Hill
*
What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

grange hill

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Dh



*What colour is your sofa*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## silver apple

No
*
Who's your favourite comedian?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

peter kay

Are you in your pj's yet


----------



## Goofysmate

yes

Will you  be staying up late to watch tv


----------



## natalielongstaff

i doubt it

Will you ?


----------



## Goofysmate

No 


is your tv on and what programme is on


----------



## natalielongstaff

dh is watching airline

What are you watching atm ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Emmerdale

*Which popstar did you have a crush on when you were young?*


----------



## silver apple

Andrew Ridgeley from Wham
*
Have you ever met anyone famous?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes several people including royalty & Dame Kelly Holmes

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Midge Ure and Lionel Jeffries ~ although not at the same time 

*Did you get married in church?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

did you wear white ?


----------



## silver apple

No a big cream and pink meringue.  This was in 1996, so was before Jordan thought of it

*Where did you honeymoon (if married)?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

greece

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

In about ten minutes.


Do you wear patterned clothes, or mainly stick to plain?


----------



## silver apple

I'm a bit of a plain Jane.
*
Have you been to a school reunion?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, just one, it was our 10 year one

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working !

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working


Whats your fav homemade meal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

What colour are your socks today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Black

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold, had a frost overnight

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

jeans & black top

did you sleep well last night?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Very well

Did you?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not particularly.

What have you eaten today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing yet  just going to grab something now



Whats your fav thing to do on weekends?


----------



## dolphingirl47

As little as I can get away with

Describe you favourite outfit


----------



## mandymouse

Anything summery, like a strappy top and shorts 

*What are you up to this evening ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working. I am on a late shift tonight followed by an early tomorrow. Oh joy!

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Either Key lime pie or Lemon Meringue Pie 

Have you bought yourself anything nice this week?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes and perfume

What type of shoes are you wearing today ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

black boots 

what's for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese panini

where were you born ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Boston, so i'm told.

How has your day been so far?


----------



## silver apple

Brown boots
*
When is the last time you embarassed yourself?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Probably getting ahead on my homework and chatting on the phone if i get it done 

When was the last time you treated yourself to something nice?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yesterday

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yesterday I bought a dress

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I'm going to Vegas in October (when I book it), hope to go to DLRP in May for my cousin's birthday

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What was the last take-away you had ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese last weekend 

*Will you be drinking any alcohol tonight ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

sadly not as I have to be up early tomorrow 

*what about you?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No  

Which toothpaste do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we dont have a regular brand

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Right now! Knackered after a busy week! 

Who is your hero?


----------



## Tinks1984

My Mum! 

*What is your Dad's name?*


----------



## jjk

vic

*what are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## mandymouse

Probably a BHS full english 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## fav_is_tink

laundry, food shopping, out for meal & to see a show tonight

What's your weather like today?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny for the most part but very cold

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm skipping lunch today and my friend is making a hot pot for tonight...yum!

*When's your next night out?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tonight, i'm off to London

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roadside Crosses by Jeffery Deaver 

What are you reading?


----------



## silver apple

Lovely bones
*
What's your favourite cake?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure i can pick a fave 

What are you doing today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Meeting my friend for coffee this morning & hopefully sorting out our Vegas trip, then relaxing this afternoon

*Are you a good cook?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Will you be doing any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just hoovered up and cleaned the floors

*Whats for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing, we are having a chinese later 

What was the last thing you treated yourself too ?


----------



## Danauk

Some lovelinks charms for my bracelet.

What is the weather like where you live right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cold but sunny

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing - its so quiet and peaceful

What are you watching on TV this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dancing on ice

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## A Small World

The garden

Who do you think will win dancing on ice?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hayley

Are your nails painted ?


----------



## A Small World

No I dont do them often

Are yours?


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm not allowed for work

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

A couple of squares of Cadbury's Bubbly

*What is your fave dessert ?*


----------



## A Small World

Ive lots of favourites but I like cheesecake and creme brulee

Tea or coffee?


----------



## tennisfan

Drink both but prefer tea

*What is your favourite non alcoholic drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi max

Chinese or indian ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese 

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

Have you done any housework today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little

*Where do you wish you were right now ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Florida 



What was the last thing you drank


----------



## fav_is_tink

a glass of rose wine [ma bad]

what can you hear right now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH playing a game on the Wii

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## Tinks1984

Hmmm Florida...surprise, surprise! 

*Are you good at quizzes?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

As a rule, yes

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Tinks1984

Disney pins  And Jim Shores 

*Do you?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Goofy Pins & over Goofy things 


What time will you go to bed tonight


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney Pins, anything to do with dolphins, Teddy bears (mainly artist bears and Steiff) and Pandora/ Chamilia charms. I also used to collect Beanie Babies and have about 2000, but have not added to this collection in ages. I suppose I could also add models of the cruise ships that I have been on and models of aircrafts that my employer has or had in their fleet, but they are only small collections.

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## tennisfan

My car as its the most expensive thing I have bought

*What is yours?*


----------



## silver apple

My children 
*
What newspaper do you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

Do you do any sports/ exercise?


----------



## mandymouse

Me ? Exercise ? 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda this morning and then coffee and a natter with you this afternoon 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie Mouse t-shirt and jeans (and a cardi for when I go out)

*What have you eaten or drank this morning ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

slice of toast and a coffee

Have you washed your hair this morning ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Yes, I wash it every morning!

When did you last do any decorating?


----------



## silver apple

We painted the kitchen just before christmas.
*
Are you looking forward to the World Cup?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## tennisfan

My back garden

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just been to asda and im going for a coffee with mandy this afternoon

What about you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have about another 45 minutes to chill out and play on here and then I am heading to work.

Do you have to work today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

barely ! its a quiet day today

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

sunny but very chilly

When was the last time you went food shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last Wednesday

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Don't know yet


What was the last film you watched?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Pinnochio with my niece and nephew 

Who was the last person you spoke to on the phone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my friend Sophie

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Iyaz - Replay

*What perfume are you wearing today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

None.

Have you done any excercise today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Erm, let me think, err NO !! 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Some tops and crops for holiday


What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dress and shoes in new look

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## silver apple

My naughty ds

*What's for supper?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just had a jacket potato

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The same 

do you have plans for this weekend ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I recorded "Five days" from last week, might watch two episodes tonight.

Do you have any candles burning at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A teeny mini creme egg.

Which celeb do you have a bit of a crush on at the mo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

David boreanaz as usual 

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## silver apple

English

*What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

English Lit

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Goofysmate

No  


What time will you start work tomorrow


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.15am

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

no, unfortunately, got to go out and pick up DS at 915

what about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Tv not on


Are you in your Pj's


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you floss?


----------



## weswife

I always change into my pjs after work. I have to go to bed at 9 pm, work at 4:30 am on Tues!

Do you work outside the home?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i work from my home

What has been your favourite job ?


----------



## weswife

Well, of course being a Mom!!!!!

Outside the home, I have only had 2 jobs. My fav. would be helping my Dad start/run his own business!

Do you drive?


----------



## PJB71

I drive but can only drive automatic due to a disibility

have you watched any tv tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## PJB71

Dieting!!!! so had some pasta with a homemade roasted veg & tomato sauce - what about you?

Got fed up now though as DH is still sat in front of his laptop so just having a little tipple - whats your fav drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white wine

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Sainsbury's, exciting eh ?? 

*What about you ? what are your plans ?*


----------



## silver apple

Weight watchers and the gym this morning, then working tonight.
*
What beauty product could you not live without?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler group

What time did you get up ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just after 7am.


How many hours sleep did you get last night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.5

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Blue jeans and white cotton blouse.

Is your washing machine on?


----------



## Goofysmate

not now but did earlier on


*Do  you use a tumble dryer often *


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, only on holiday

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## Goofysmate

I really can't think of one off hand , Does Dh count  


*Do you have one *


----------



## dolphingirl47

My Ebook Reader

What mobile phone to you have?


----------



## fav_is_tink

a Sony Ericsson something or other

what's the weather like with you today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sunny with the odd white cloud

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Dollyrar

'Alex Chilton' by the replacements.

If you were in WDW right now, what would you be doing?


----------



## mandymouse

Having a Cosmo Paleo Cotton-tini cocktail in T-Rex 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not on

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Not sure 

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lovely bones

What supermarket do you use the most ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Not sure yet


what about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roast Gammon, potatoes, carrots and peas.

What is your fave roast?


----------



## Goofysmate

Lamb with mint sauce


Are you having a pudding after dinner tonight


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

are you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No


Whats your fav fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

Are you tired yet ?


----------



## PJB71

No are you?

Whats your plans for this evening?


----------



## fav_is_tink

just back from a brisk hour walk, going for a bath, then some TV with possibly some DISing thrown in 

what about you?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

making a chilli, having a glass of wine and catching up on Grey Annatomy.


Doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## PJB71

Got visitors for tea on Saturday and DD's have a Karate competition all day Sunday!!

Whats your fav Disney memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Seeing the Disney Wonder for the first time

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddler groups, playschool runs, library !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black trousers/Black Top/Black Jumper no not at a funeral i'm at work 

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black and cream dress, black tights and boots

Have you washed your hair this morning ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Every 2 or 3 days

What colour are your socks ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

im not wearing any 


how often do you shave your legs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

whenever i have a bath !

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A smoothie


When was the last time you stayed at a hotel and where?


----------



## natalielongstaff

two weeks ago, basildon travelodge 

Who is your fave film star ?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon

*If you were in the Magic Kingdom right now, what would you like to be doing ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Riding Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin

How about you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

walking up an almost empty main street seeing the castle in front of me, taking in the wonderful smells and being excited for the day ahead

what did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

A yoghurt.

What are you up to today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing, I've got to stay in and wait for a couple of deliveries

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I took a pic of my birthday cake (pink with a sparkly fairy on top!).

What's the best photo you've ever taken?


----------



## Dollyrar

I took a picture of my girlfriend and I, the night we met. We both were on a train back from London after going to seperate gigs, and got chatting. Been together 7 years now, and she still looks just as gorgeous! 

Do you like Falafel?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite food?


----------



## mandymouse

Pasta 

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Carbonara. Yum Yum! 

Pepsi or Coca-Cola?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pepsi

What have you done this morning ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

School run, up the ladder into the loft with tiler, ordered more tiles entertained the building inspector  plus a bit of DISing 

What are your plans for this afternoon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to have coffee with a friend

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two grilled fish fingers and a suffed pepper left over from last night   (yay no bread).

What are you having?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a bowl of soup

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment

*Have you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for a meal on mothers day

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I might be on 'Beckham watch' while the footie is on 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black cherry


Can you do the worm?


----------



## PJB71

With my back!!!! - I so wish I could can you??

Whats your fav colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PJB71

Rubbish!!!

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Chilling & getting an early night as I have been on night shift for the past 2 nights

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## PJB71

Chinese chicken stir fry

Tea or Coffee???


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## PJB71

Yep got "Tink" on them

Whats your plans for tomorrow??


----------



## Tinks1984

Work and then Legs, Bums and Tums 

*Do you support any sports teams?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

leicester city

What about you ?


----------



## PJB71

Not really into sport but there Liverpool FC mad in this house!!

What did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken stew 

Have you had any alcohol today?


----------



## PJB71

Just got a VAT what about you?

Whats your fav tipple?


----------



## silver apple

Vodka & coke

*Do you watch American Idol?*


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Nothing planned


Are you going out today


----------



## natalielongstaff

just into town

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

not got dressed yet 


are you wearing Jeans today


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know 

*What is your current fave TV programme ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

One Born Every Minute


What did you do last Thursday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i suspect i was working !

What colour are your eyes ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Hazel


What colour are your fav socks?


----------



## tennisfan

My stripy Stitch ones which are blue, green & white

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches  



You?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Soup.

How many children do you want/have?


----------



## Dollyrar

No kids yet, but I would love to start a family in a few years. I want girls, and I would spoil them rotten 

What are your plans for the upcoming weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

No big plans, just going to an all you can eat Chinese buffet for Mothers Day lunch 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

2 bra's this morning



What are you having for lunch


----------



## natalielongstaff

ham sandwich and a sausage roll

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## tennisfan

Poker Face - Lady Gaga

*What is your favourite item of clothing you own?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my karen millen shoes

What jewellary do you have on today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Just a big pink ring.

You?


----------



## jamjar84

Just my wedding and engagment rings as usual, anything else is lethal, with my toddler ready to strangle me to pull off chains. LOL 

What was the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## fav_is_tink

caught a bit of gmtv this morning

any plans for this afternoon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope, we're currently watching kiddies songs on you tube and doing the actions.  

Who was the last person who annoyed you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my kids this morning !!

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## jamjar84

Nope

What is your star sign?


----------



## Dollyrar

Capricorn.

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## jamjar84

Walk The Line

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

Star Trek

*When is your next night away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

When we go on holiday in May


What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Next weekend, going to joh's 

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## silver apple

We've just had Macaroni Cheese Casserole (ww recipe & nicer than it sounds)

*Have you ever done karaoke?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

That sounds yummy!! used to do it all the time (karaoke)


Whats your fav song?


----------



## mandymouse

Iyaz - Replay

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sophie's mum

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I won't watch any TV

What will be on your TV tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones 

Have you got any candles burning ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No


When did last phone someone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yesterday evening to tell DH that we have our room assignment for the Med cruise

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## jamjar84

Paco Rabane's Ultra Violet.  

What perfume do you wear most?


----------



## Goofysmate

i don't wear perfume



Do you was your hair everyday


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, usually every other day

What is your must have make up item?


----------



## jamjar84

Black eyeliner, hate not having eyeliner on. 

What is your favourite brand of make up?


----------



## dolphingirl47

M.A.C

What is your natural hair colour?


----------



## jamjar84

A light brown kind of colour, though I get it highlighted and bleached.  

When did you last go to the hairdresser?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't actually remember. Sometime last year.

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## jamjar84

Not really a fan, I guess I'd say Grease.  

What was the last household chore you did?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Loading the dishwasher

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Did my clothes washing today

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beef and Vegetable Chilli with Pasta

Starter or dessert?


----------



## jamjar84

Starter 

What's your favourite dessert?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## jamjar84

PC 

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cup of coffee when I got home

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## Goofysmate

Tea




what was the last drink you had


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea 

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

off to tots group shortly, am working all day today 

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

relaxing in front of the tv, it's been quite a week!

what was the last thing you bought?


----------



## Dollyrar

Chinese ribs from ASDA last night! Nom Nom 

Who was your childhood celebrity crush?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Danny in Grease aka John Travolta 

Is your tv on right now; what's on?


----------



## tennisfan

The news

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Dollyrar

Well, It's fat free Friday (There's no calories on any treats you have on a friday, don't you know?), so it might have to be a dirty KFC or something along those lines as a treat!  

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Holidaying in Ireland

*What are your plans for Mother's Day ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We don't have any plans. In Germany it is not Mothers' Day until May and DH's mother lives in Southampton.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rose.

What's yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orchid, although I love roses and lilies, too

What was the best holiday you had?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Any of my last two to Orlando when I totally fell in love with Disney

When did you last ride a bike?


----------



## darthtatty

it was around Oct/Nov before it got too cold. 
Must get back on it again, esp now its warming up.


what colour is your front door?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white upvc

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

DH

what was the last website you visited other than the DIS?


----------



## natalielongstaff

facebook

Whats the weather like where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

It's yucky and wet 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I've bought too much lately!

Are you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

bought myself a nice top for hols this morning, so must try hard not to buy anything else this week

what's the ring tone on your mobile?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I hate ring tones, I just have it on vibrate.

Have you got any distinguishing features?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mouth 

What is your mobile ringtone ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Paper Chase - The Academy Is...
But my message tone is from Back To The Future 

Who last texted you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

Whats your fave tv programme ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Gossip Girl <3

What's the last song you heard?


----------



## natalielongstaff

don't stop believin...glee

what have you got on your feet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Skull socks and pink slipper boots 

*What was your first car ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A Mini

What book are you reading ?


----------



## PJB71

How to loose a husband and gain a like by Berndette Strachan (quite funny!!)

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

are you going out tonight ?


----------



## PJB71

No just the usual Friday night tv with a bottle

What are you having for tea?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

Will you be having any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not planning to, but you never know 

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh most definatly !

How many cars have you owned ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't know, hubby and I have owned quite a few cars over the years 

*What was the best car you've ever owned ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Never had a car.


Whats for breakfast?


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & a cuppa


Are you dressed yet


----------



## jjk

yes, as have to take boys to matches this Morning

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Not sure yet, still in bed lol may go into town later.


What time did you got to bed last night?


----------



## jjk

around 12

*whens your next holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## darthtatty

yes @ Ikea 

are you doing anything for mothers day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for a family meal with both our mums (12 of us in total)

Will you buy a newspaper today ?


----------



## Danauk

No

Are you going out anywhere this evening?


----------



## A Small World

No

Are you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Tinks1984

I love visiting London, but couldn't live there 

*What colour are your socks?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not wearing any at the moment

What is your favourite colour to wear?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have one

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch today. The fridge is empty

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

bacon and egg sandwich

what was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Drink: a cup of coffee, ate: chicken breast, green beans and oven ships for dinner last night

What food do you hate?


----------



## startrekkie

Beetroot, Cucumber 

What Disney movie do you really like to watch from time to time


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Lion King

How about you?


----------



## startrekkie

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean too

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## A Small World

Lazy evening with rubbish saturday evening tv

Is your tv on at the moment


----------



## fav_is_tink

yes, rugby on 

did you hang any washing out today?


----------



## startrekkie

I was watching Pirates of the Caribbean at worlds end

Who is your favourite actor


----------



## natalielongstaff

David boreanaz

whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not sure, eating out somewhere.

How about you?


----------



## Verity Chambers

Fishfinger sandwiches!!! 

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Danauk

House work and school planning for my lessons next week.

What are you watching on TV this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

You ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## silver apple

KFC*

What is your favourite UK theme park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chessington World of Adventures

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

Alton Towers

Where is your favourite place to go clothes shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Evans or Ebay

What is your favourite outfit?


----------



## silver apple

I haven't got one
*
Are you having a lie in tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## PJB71

No DD's have got to be somewere at 8.30am!!!

Crips or chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Neither

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## PJB71

Epcot

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## PJB71

yes twice and loooooved it?

Have you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, 5 times with 3 more booked at the moment

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## PJB71

OMG to go to Orlando and never come home!!

What would be the 1st thing you would buy of you won the lottery??


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise

What would you buy?


----------



## PJB71

A villa in Florida

Whats your favourite food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

This changes quite a lot, but at the moment Pork Satay with noodles

Do you collect anything?


----------



## PJB71

No only dust!!

Whats your fav TV programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

At the moment it's Coach Trip

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, not at the moment. We used to have pet rats.

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Ware Bears

You mean apart from Disney?    Yes ~ I enjoy reading, travelling, walking my dogs

*Did you enjoy your schooldays?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not really. I have always loved learning, but I was bullied until I entered Sixth Form.

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Dimplenose

Maths

What is your favourite season?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spring. I just love when the trees turn slowly green again and start to flower and the first flowers are coming through.

What is your favourite season?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Summer 


What have you done tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Played chess online and hung out on here

Do you do any sport or exercise?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Just walking


Do you own a bicycle?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you prefer to swim in a pool or in the sea?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

In a pool


When is your next Disney holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not in the forseeable future   

*Can you speak any foreign languages?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly, I only know the little bit of French that I learnt at school

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for a meal later

What time did you get up?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been to bed yet as I was in nights last night

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure whats on the menu yet

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Hugo Boss - Deep Red

*Do you have any plans for Mother's Day?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for a family meal

What about you ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cooking my mum lunch & arranging to go out for a meal another day

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PJB71

Weathers sunny here although theres a wind whipping up!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just been out to lunch with hubby and my DD's 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## PJB71

Roses

When were you last given flowers?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Do not remember


Whats for Dinner today?


----------



## PJB71

Hotpot

Whats your fav food?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Chinese


When did you last have a takeaway?


----------



## PJB71

Last Sunday

Will you be watching dancing on ice tonight?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Maybe 


Who is your fav band?


----------



## natalielongstaff

take that

What was the last book you read ?


----------



## tennisfan

Salem Falls by Jodi Picoult

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

A cup of tea.

how was the weather today?


----------



## PJB71

Its been nice&sunny although windy

Do you like Sundays?


----------



## Muscateer

Not the best day of the week for me.

What perfume are you wearing today?


----------



## PJB71

Eternity

Have you had your dinner yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

what was the last site you visited other than the dis ?


----------



## Muscateer

Audi site

Have you been out for a meal today?


----------



## PJB71

Virgin Atlantic (Flights still 2expensive!!)

Have you had a good day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, lovely thank you

have you ?


----------



## PJB71

Yes lovely thanks just wish it wasnt MONDAY tomorrow!!

How many texts have you had today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

3

bath or shower ?


----------



## PJB71

Bath

Red,White or Rose Wine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

do you wear a watch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Did you have a roast today?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No 


what is your fav roast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Turkey

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## PJB71

Never found a cocktail that I really like!

What time are you at work tomorrow?


----------



## fav_is_tink

9am 

What are you planning on watching on TV tonight?


----------



## PJB71

Probably Dancing on Ice

Are you planning on on watching TV tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wild at Heart

What book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

only finished one on Friday so not started another yet

Are you having a tipple tonight??


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No 



What is your fav cocktail?


----------



## fav_is_tink

I've had two glasses of Rose wine so far, better stop now, diet

Did you have a dessert after dinner today?


----------



## PJB71

No love cooking deserts but never eat them

What your fav meal?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No


Whats your fav fruit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberries

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

anything with banana


When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## PJB71

What is your best recipe?

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## Goofysmate

Sweet



*Have you had a good day*


----------



## PJB71

Had a lovely day thanks

Whats the next party you have got planned?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't do parties as I am very sensitive to noise

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're at a Comedy & Curry evening next weekend, so that 

*What do you have to do tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have a bit of a tidy up at home and then head to work for a late shift.

Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Yes unfortunately

What time will you finish work tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

20:30 if all is going according to plan

What do you do for a living?


----------



## A Small World

I work with teenage parents - supporting, encouraging and advising them (never a dull moment)

What do you do?


----------



## Muscateer

Used to work in Admin but enjoying the expat life now.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking Bek to college, then to Asda, then staring to take Kerry's bedroom apart

*What about you ? What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Just about to go for a walk (getting prepared for disney lol) then home to sort bits and bobs out may pop into town later.


What was the first thing you drank this morning?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm drinking a cuppa tea right now

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

another new bra !! 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

A dress a week or so ago

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

an i phone 

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I don't think so.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Satay with noodles

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

A nice pasta dish in an Italian restaurant

*Is your TV on ? What's on ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH is watching TV in the other room, but I have no idea what is on

Do you play any video/ computer games?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, when I get the time to

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

I play Mario Kart sometimes.

Do you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just Wii Fit

When is your next holiday?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Got a girlie weekend to look forward to at the end of May but real hol is at end of June to WDW

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A bowl of cereal

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Tink

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cinderella

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Don't know yet, maybe crispbread or just fruit

What  you planning on having?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a cheese sandwich

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yeah, not bad. 

Do you have Disney stuff around your house (kitchen utensils etc.)?


----------



## PJB71

Yes Salt&Peppers condiments, Aprons, Oven Gloves, Glasses etc!!

Do you? If so whats your fav item?


----------



## disney_princess_85

I do! I like my Mickey plates/bowls.

What's the best piece of merchandise you've ever bought?


----------



## fav_is_tink

my photo albums as they now hold lots of special memories in them

any plans for this afternoon ?


----------



## silver apple

School run then out to celebrate as my dd is 5 today

*What's your favourite saying?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have a Cosmopolitan 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

margarita

What are your plans for tonight ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Relax after work with my new PS3 game Heavy Rain 

Jacket Potatoes with cheese and beans - Beans before cheese, or cheese before beans?


----------



## PJB71

Oh its got to be butter, beans then cheese

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## natalielongstaff

savoury

What is the next film you are hoping to see at the cinema


----------



## Dollyrar

Shutter Island looks pretty good, so might give it an Orange Wednesday this week 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a lot i think !

What mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## Muscateer

Sony Ericsson but switching to an iphone

What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie t-shirt & jeans

*What are you fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Will-I-Am

Chicken Fajitaa's made by yours truely 

Favourite Film?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shawshank redemption

What is your fave book ?


----------



## Muscateer

No favourite but do like the Martina Cole and Chris Ryan books

When is your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tonight 

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Muscateer

DD, 3rd May

Where are you going tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

to the cinema

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## Will-I-Am

Courswork & Watch mindless TV 

Last Album Bought?


----------



## Muscateer

Stereophonics I think

What is your favourite type of pizza?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Vegi

what's your fav chocolate?


----------



## startrekkie

Galaxy Caramel

What about you?


----------



## izzie-wizzie

At the moment, MaltEASTERS! nom nom nom

What was the last film you saw in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Valentines day

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Alice in Wonderland

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Muscateer

Not sure as I just got up

What are you planning to treat yourself to next?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm on the look out for another dress

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working till 12.30 then im on a course till 4pm 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dropping Bek & friends at college, taking my mum to Coventry, then stripping Kerry's bedroom

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, its Joh's birthday so we are spending the weekend with her and going to see Alice in wonderland.

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Dollyrar

A fancy new charcoal shirt from next. Unfortunately it's to wear at work! 

If you had a fire at your house while no people were inside, and you had time to run in and grab one possession only, what would it be?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my photos

What was your 1st car ?


----------



## Muscateer

My passport so I can go home

What about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> What was your 1st car ?



Ford fiesta.


Muscateer said:


> My passport so I can go home
> 
> What about you?



My insurance documents 

Will you vote in the general election?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not allowed as I am a German citizen

Mountains or Sea?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Mountains no Sea no Mountains no Sea.......aw naw I can't choose

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not had breakfast yet ( I am on late shifts at the moment), but will have some toast with peanut butter and jam and a cup of tea shortly

What would you have for a special breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Crispy bacon, hash browns & pancakes with maple syrup

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and dreary

Where would you like to be at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

On Castaway Cay

*How often do you go to the hairdressers ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually once or twice a year

How often do you go?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Every few months.

Have you ever cut your own hair?


----------



## fav_is_tink

No

Do you get your nails done regularly?


----------



## disney_princess_85

No, I quite like doing them myself.

Do you?


----------



## fav_is_tink

yeah, too regularly my DH would say 

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Not had it yet!

Are you doing anything this weekend?


----------



## fav_is_tink

nothing planned so far

What was the last thing you bought that you had to return?


----------



## tennisfan

Seeing as I have the next 2 weekends off, I plan to make the most of them. This saturday might be going to the Ideal Homes exhibition in London as I have free tickets, then going to a games night at my sisters.  Sunday I hope to go to the cinema.

*What is your occupation?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*What sports do you like watching on TV ?*


----------



## Dollyrar

I only really watch the football. Big Liverpool fan 

What is your happiest memory?


----------



## natalielongstaff

having my kids

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sausage sandwiches

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

missing

What about you ?


----------



## Dollyrar

Gonna watch Twelve Monkeys blu-ray, which I have on rental from Lovefilm.

If you were on death-row, what would your last 3 course dinner be?


----------



## fav_is_tink

that's a tricky one, I love food and asking me mid diet makes it even trickier Maybe  a Good prawn cocktail to remind me of when I was young[er] Probably a fillet steak with all the trimmings [to remind me of a great restaurant DH and I went to in Portugal] and a Proper American made Key Lime Pie [to remind me of Florida] In saying that though I'd hope to never be naughty enough to be on death row


Who was the last person you texted?


----------



## PJB71

My friend Ruth to say I couldn't make coffee tomorrow

What size shoes do you take?


----------



## natalielongstaff

size 5

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## Dollyrar

9-10 depending on the shoe.

What was the best year of your life?


----------



## PJB71

I am my Santa Mickey Mouse Ones!!!

Are you having any wine tonight?


----------



## fav_is_tink

Nope

Did you do any exercise today?


----------



## PJB71

No

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## fav_is_tink

home-made soup

what did you have?


----------



## PJB71

Smoked roasted ham with mustard, honey and brown sugar on, baked pototoes and salad

How time did you get up this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.55am

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## PJB71

Probably around 11ish

Have you got anything nice planned for tomorrow?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Between 10 and 11.

What is your favourite department store?


----------



## Muscateer

John Lewis and when I am flush Harvey Niks

What is your favourite meal from M & S?


----------



## mandymouse

I've never had an M&S meal

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

very dark denim, navy and white stripe top and navy cardi - nautical

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

slouchy jeans, grey tee and a grey cardi

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'll have some Weetabix a bit later

*What is your fave item in a full English breakfast ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black Pudding!!


What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hash Browns

What is your favourite Disney Movie?


----------



## Dollyrar

Pinocchio.

Will you be having a Guinness tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am on late shifts at the moment so no drink for me in the evening, but I hate Guinness anyway

What is the next thing you will celebrate?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yuk no! lol


What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work

What is the next thing you will celebrate?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

My bfs sisters birthday.


When is your birthday?


----------



## fav_is_tink

14th May .....the big 4 0 

What was your favourite birthday present as a child?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Books. I have always loved to read

What was yours?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A Paddington Bear snow Globe


Do you own any snowglobes?


----------



## fav_is_tink

a pink pram for my Alice in Wonderland doll

when did you last clean the inside of your windows?


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH did it last week. This is one of his chores.

Which household task do you hate the most?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Tidying up


Whats your fav colour?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Purple

Do you iron your bedding?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Muscateer

No favourite and will not read a book twice

Have you got any Easter eggs and if so what kind?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Galaxy Cookies and Cream mmm


Whats your fav shop?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush

What is yours?


----------



## jen_uk

Mousegear at Epcot 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Don't know yet

What are you having?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ham sandwich

Where were you born ?


----------



## Muscateer

Aberdeen

Are you wearing any jewellery today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My watch and a necklace with a pendant

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my rings

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

My friend Lynne

*What's for lunch ?*


----------

